# IUI Girls TTC Part 162



## Holly C (Sep 22, 2004)

New home for the lovelies!

Loads of      to you all!

H xx


----------



## emma-pp (Mar 4, 2005)

Well It was AF   

I did a test this morning even though I am bleeding very heavily and test date is not until tomorrow - BFN, 

My clinic want me to go start injections again today, but even though I am bleeding heavily I still worry I could be pregnant!! I know its silly - I asked for a scan and they said no - first one is on wed to hopefully get some big fat follies     

Fingers toes and everything is crossed for you Lilly, Lotusflower (and Sam) for your testing dates

Good luck with basting, follies and 2ww everyone else (I feel a bit of groundhog day here)

Hugs to you all
Emma xx


----------



## saskia b (Aug 3, 2006)

Emma-pp

Just wanted to send you a big   am so sorry to hear your news babe. 

Thinking of you,

Saskia xx


----------



## Pri769 (Mar 15, 2006)

Emma - Im so sorry hun         
Are you going to start again?  At least you dont have to wait, I used to find that the hardest part - having to wait another month before going again - I just wanted to get on with it (I'm not very patient)

Hope everyone else is Ok - Its always hard when we start a new post

I started my first injection yesterday, hope I dont forget to do it every day  
Next scan is on Monday

Cant believe we've started - DH and I are thinking of this one as our last go now - Not sure if I have the strength to keep trying - Its all getting too much, seems like our life is on hold because of it - and its disappointment after disappointment  

Pri..xx


----------



## kizzymouse (Jan 13, 2006)

sorry to hear that emma pp, good luck for next go    

well basting went well today! good sample, didnt hurt at all.  Hope the spermies are going for my 3 good eggs ( well the follies were good hope the eggs are!!)

so I'm now on 2WW the joy and this time I am just carrying on as normal, clinic said thats the way to do it, just dont do anything I normally wouldnt do like run a marathon!! ( fat chance!)  

No brazil nuts or anything for me!! I am even gonna have a few glasses of wine if I feel like it at weekend.  Just act as normal and see what happens.  

So saskia we are due to test around the same time chick?

My clinic say wait 17 days if no AF then test.


I usually test then AF turns up on Day 17, same day so wasted a test!! ...well it did last 2 times!!

Will maybe try hold out til day 18 if no AF.

        swim spermies swim swim swim!!!


----------



## saskia b (Aug 3, 2006)

Kizzymouse,

I'm so glad all went well for you today, yes we're on the 2ww together, think I will test exactly 2 weeks time! Never had the opportunity before as AF has always been regimented and turned up dead on time, so hope I get to test!

Well its my first go so I will abstain from alcohol etc but I can understand your reasoning! Do what you feel is right I say.

Good luck to us!

[fly]         [/fly]

Saskia xx PS. Hello to everyone else!!!!!!!!


----------



## Sweet Pea (Mar 13, 2006)

Started spotting today so looks like it hasn't work again  

I normally spot before af and I did last IUI so dont think its implantation.

Sorry for no personals....I'll try and catch up tomorrow x

Sweetpea xxx


----------



## KittyH (Feb 3, 2006)

Emma -   so sorry hun

Sweet Pea -   hope it goes away ...

Saskia and Kizzy - glad the basting went well.

Misky - hi hun. Yes I'm posting here as can't keep away but also posting on IUI turned IVF. Have had a few injecting probs which I'll post about on the other thread. Tummy bug all cleared up now?

Hi to all,
love Kitty x


----------



## Molly6 (May 2, 2005)

Oh Sweatpea so sorry to hear your news.  Fingers crossed that it is a blip and that all is ok. I have been thinking about you anyway and hope you are staying positive.  

Emma - really really sorry about bfn.  I had a similar dilemma last month and didn't want to start injecting again in case I was pg.  Hospital told me to do a pg test again immediately before I did injection.  It was -ve and I felt better knowing that I had waited as long as poss - think I waited until day 3 to start injecting but thats cos my hospital don't mind starting on day 2 or 3.  Take it easy and build yourself up for next round if thats what you decide to do.

Hugs to you both Emma and Sweatpea.

Saskia and Kizzymouse - glad bastings went well.  Here is to a successful 2ww. Make sure that you look after yourselves and have a chilled out weekend being pampered by other half's!

I know that other people are testing soon too - Lilly, Lotusflower (sure there were more on the list on the old pages) -  got everything crossed for us all that there are a few bfps amongst us! 

I've been the best I've ever been on a 2ww - although still time yet to go mad    Think it is because I am on cyclogest and have been told by hospital that whatever I am, or more likely......think I am feeling, is more likely to be down to those delightful bombs than anything else.    Last time round I started bleeding early - so want to get to Tuesday without bleeding and may have some hope.

Anyway, better go!  Got home from work late and feel bad about being on pc all night!

Molly xxxx


----------



## emma-pp (Mar 4, 2005)

Hi

Thanks for all the support everyone - I did my first injection last night and first scan  is on Wed - I even took a test this morning (day 3) and it was BFN but at least I feel better about it now...

I am keeping everything crossed for you Sweetpea          

 Here is hoping for you Molly 

Pri good luck for you scan on Monday

Kitty, Saskia, Kizzymouse, Holly, Kitty  

Emma xx


----------



## misky (Jan 30, 2006)

*IUI GIRLS*

*Special hugs and love  *  

Ipswichbabe 
Katrinar (Katrina) 
linzi32 
Vixh 
Clair1 
Jo81 
Leoarna 
Emma-pp 
Bubba 
L8ters (Jem) 

  *2006 Successes!! - Congratulations and Stay Put Vibes *  

Shazia (1st ED IVF) - BFP January, EDD 26/10/06 

Sandi (IUI) - BFP February, EDD 

Charliezoom (2nd IUI) - BFP February, EDD 25/10/06 

Vicks (IUI) - BFP February, EDD 

Sweetcheeks (1st IVF turned IUI) - BFP February, EDD 

Moomin (1st IVF) - BFP February, EDD 06/11/06 

Lucykirk (Lucy) (IUI) - BFP March, EDD 

Mathilda (IUI) - BFP March, EDD 

Sarahjj (1st DIVF) - BFP March, EDD 13/11/06 

Britta (2nd IUI) - BFP April, EDD 26/12/06 

Going it Alone (Sam) (1st DIUI) - BFP April Twins, EDD 29/12/06  

Debs30 (Debs) - Natural BFP April, EDD 22/01/07 

kittymoth (IUI) - BFP May, EDD 

Nickjoanneowen (Jo) (1st IUI) - BFP May, EDD 09/02/07 

Millers (Cathy) (1st IUI) - BFP May, EDD 02/02/07 

Sparkle (Alison) (3rd IUI) - BFP June, EDD 

Catwoman (2nd IVF) BFP June Twins, EDD  

TessF (Tessa) (1st IVF/ICSI) BFP June, EDD 

FionaK (2nd IUI) BFP August, EDD 

Ellie D (2nd IUI) BFP August, EDD 

Sair (Sarah) (IVF) BFP September, EDD 

*2WW Baby Makers  *  

Fowler - natural 2WW 
estmat - Basted 31/08 
Lilly2K3 - Testing 15/09 
Lotusflower - Basted 04/09 
Em* - Testing 19/09 
Sweetpea - Testing 22/09 
Molly6 - Testing 22/09 
Vixh - Testing 22/09 
Saskia - Basted 13/09 
Holly C - Basted 13/09 
Kizzymouse - Testing 30/09 

*Rollercoaster Injectors and Stick girls - Go Ladies Go  *  

Becki - 1st IUI
Tcardy (Tracy) - D/R for 1st IVF
Pri - D/R for 1st IVF (? E/C 25/09)
Kitty - D/R for 1st IVF

*Ladies in Waiting, Our turn next - The Baster Addicts! *  

Chickadee - about to start third IUI
Carrie3479 (Corrina) - 3rd IUI in September
HellyS - medicated DIUI August/September
Luna - going again in October
Ipswichbabe - 5th DIUI in October
L8ters (Jem) - waiting for 3rd IUI

*Lots of love and strength to ladies taking time out  *  

Magpie (Liz) - TTC naturally/IUI in 2007
Rossi - going in for tube removal (October 06)
Polly1 - taking a break
Froglet - Enjoying Greece sun and considering IVF
Bubba - considering IVF

 *Special babydust to ladies who have moved on  *  

Hopeful4712 - IVF, currently on 2WW (testing 15/07)
Anita e.t.p (Anita) - chemical preg, hoping for another chance in the future.
Erica - D/R started 16/09
Jodsterrun - taking time out
PetalB - Starting ICSI soon
Aliso - (IVF) currently D/R
Jess P - D/R for ICSI end of September
Jo Jed - IVF
********** - Starting ICSI Oct/Nov
Creaky - IVF 
Jo9 - (IVF) Going again soon
Kellydallard (Kelly) (DE IVF) - Completed E/C
Nikki - DE IVF in Spain
Dillydolly - Going onto IVF
Bodia
Clare1 - taking time out before moving to IVF
Elfie - moving on to ISCI
Starr - follow up appointment with consultant 12/07/06
Jen121 - Consultant appointment for IVF 30/07/06
Katrinar - consultant appointment for IVF 27/09 
Linzi32 - moving to IVF
ktc - sniffing for IVF
lexi123 - E/C for IVF 15/09)
Andie78 (Andie) - waiting to start
Lotusflower - consultant appointment for IVF 25/09
Misky - IVF in Feb/March 2007

Rebecca1416 (Rebecca) - loving her two little girls! 
BunBun - application accepted and started prep course 07/06/06
KeemJay - working through adoption assessment

 *Lost Girls - We would love to know how you are* 

hakabella - Basted 28/06 
Peewee - Basted 07/07 
Cuddles34 - Basted 10/07
Nats210 (Nats) - Testing 07/07 
Jen121 - Testing 14/06

  

If I have missed anyone or have anyone's info incorrect, please let me know.
​


----------



## cruelladeville (Mar 13, 2006)

Emma - I really feel for you, I know how devastating it is.  Anyway, I think moving forward and on to the next one straight away is the best thing.  Keep strong.

Sweet Pea - I really hope that it's not AF...fingers crossed for you.


----------



## Pri769 (Mar 15, 2006)

Morning all 

Misky -  for the update again - You are a star   
Sweetpea -        - Hope its not beginning of AF
Emma -   for this cycle hun
Molly - Glad you're doing well hun, keep it up    
Saskia and Kizzy - Hope ur both relaxing and enjoy being pampered
Kitty - What stage are you at now ?  Im on Day 3 of Menopur now... 
Lotusflower - how are you hun ?

A big   to everyone else...

I got my Zita West book finally yesterday and now I wish I hadnt - Feel like I havent done much to prepare my body for the IVF, up until now I thought I was doing well...  Has anyone else been taking Vit C and Zinc etc - Im just taking Pregnacare and have been since January - thought that covered everything..?     - As mentioned before DH and I have decided that this will be our last go and now I feel like I havent given it my best shot - Called an Accupuncturist and they said I have left it too late to have that now too   
Also in the book it says to have lots of protein but not things like milk as that contains something ?? - but on here I've been reading that you should have a pint a day ?  (Altho it was quite late when I started reading the book last night and I was quite worked up)  

Pri..xx


----------



## kizzymouse (Jan 13, 2006)

pri honey dont worry!!! think of all the people who get pregnant by accident when they'be been out getting hammered!!!

I THINK THIS ZITA LADY HAS A LOT TO ANSWER FOR, MAKING GIRLS FEEL INADEQUATE!!

Do what you feel is right for you honey, in my opinion its down to nature and chemistry whether this fertility stuff works!!

Please dont worry yourself sick, STRESS is the main cause of things going wrong with our bodies!!

Folic acid is important, and pregnancare covers most vits and minerals...its made for conceiving so you are ok with that!

Sending you lots of hugs and positive thoughts xxx


----------



## misky (Jan 30, 2006)

Hi ladies, 

Pri - Darling, do not wind yourself up!! You do what you do with the information you have at the time. I don't think the info is designed to make you feel inadequate, but rather to bring all the research together. Kizzy is right, people do get preg without all this help, this is just extra. As for further treatment - you don't know the outcome of this one yet and may not have to make that decision, fingers crossed. Relax. Each treatment is about learning to give the next one a better chance. I am so sorry, I think I suggested the book and now it has got you all stressed!! 

Emma - I am so sorry that this did not work out. Sending you loads of hugs and cuddles, be nice to yourself. 

Kizzy - Goodness, running a marathon. I hope that this works for you and that the relaxed bit means that this is the easiest 2WW for you! 

Sweetpea - I so hope that the spotting is nothing more than implantation. Still hoping for you. 

Kitty - So sorry you had probs with your injections. You don't need that on this road. Glad you got it sorted out now and hope the rest goes smoothly. 

Molly - You have to give us all the tips as to how you are making this the best 2WW. I always analysis and over analysis! 

Hello to all you other wonderful ladies. Hope you have a lovely Friday. 

Take care
M x


----------



## Molly6 (May 2, 2005)

Have to agree with Kizzymouse - I got the Zita book a while ago and thought blinking eck!  Its a full time job just trying to keep on top of everything that she says!  My friend is living by it - and it has caused no end of problems.....marriage problems, losing firends, hardly goes out, and when she does it has to be the right food cooked in the right way.....it can all become a bit OTT.  Slowly we are all convincing her that it is about moderation.  Most important think is good multi vit and folic acid.  But saying that I have a cupboard full of lotions and potions that I have bought!!

As for my secret this time round Misky....I really dont know.  I have hated every 2ww (but dont take that as I am loving this one!! ) and have thought that I have had every sign going for pg and AF.  And I guess that being pg twice (but m/c both times)  and knowing what is feels like I am even worse and take every tingly boob moment to mean I'm pregnant!! But for some reason now I am just trying to say to myself over and over again that apart from looking after myself and doing the obvious, there is not that much that I can do and that I should wait until test day.  Will I get there?  Dont really know - I always test a day or 2 early!  I haven't resisted in the past.  But I'm going to try and stick to it.  Get the   onto me if I start to crumble!  As part of this new me in the 2ww I've just booked a weekend away to do a bit of gentle walking and relaxing.  And you know what....I may even treat myself to a glass of wine!!  Dont normally in the 2ww wait - but 1 glass cant do any harm () and most people are regularly drinking a lot up to the day they find out! I think it will do me good.

Wont be around this weekend until Sunday lunch time but will check up with everyone then.  Hope everyone has a good weekend and enjoys the sun on Saturday - meant to be nice!!  And lots of    

Take care all,

Molly xxx


----------



## cruelladeville (Mar 13, 2006)

Hi there

I agree with the others Pri.  Just try to be happy, healthy and calm is what I say (easier said than done) but I do agree with what Kizzymouse says that if it's going to happen then it will and there's not much we can do about that.  Also, I think it's far more important to be mentally healthy as the mind can affect the body a lot.

I must say that this 2ww is the most relaxed one ever..I have also even had the odd glass of wine but that's partly because I don't think it's worked.  I'v just realised now that this is all so out of my control and worrying about whether or not it's worked etc is just pointless in the end.

Back to the housework...have a lovely weekend everyone!


----------



## Pri769 (Mar 15, 2006)

all so much for your replies - I really need to get a grip dont I ?  And Misky, dont apologise, I got the book because I wanted to and even if some of it helps its all worth it
Thanks ladies again, I know I was being totally       
Gonna stay     and see what happens 

Pri..xx


----------



## kizzymouse (Jan 13, 2006)

> if it's going to happen then it will and there's not much we can do about that. Also, I think it's far more important to be mentally healthy as the mind can affect the body a lot.


      thats so true, thanks for that Molly, its what I was TRYING to say  

We are all at the mercy of mother nature girls, women get pregnant in all kinds of situations, with no vits or any help. We are gonna be okay cos we're getting lots of help and we've got all the lovely ladies on here going thru the same things!!

I am determined to not get stressed this time and just be normal!

On my last 2 IUI's I was stressed, worried, paranoid you name it that was me!! NO MORE!!!  

Me and DP are both just thinking this is another step towards having our baby, and if we get to the end of the road ( our end of the road, when we decide enuff is enuff!) and there's no baby well then there are plenty more things to be grateful for, and I am grateful to have a good guy and our house, our jobs, our furry friends and our health!!   

Just stay    girls, we can do this!!! XXX


----------



## going it alone (Feb 11, 2006)

Hi girls. 
Sorry I haven't been around much this week - gettting near a computer when I was snowed under with work has been impossible.
I'm not going to be able to catch up with personals as so much has happened since I last posted. 

All I can say is to agree with everyone else about doing it your way, that makes it as stress free for you as possible. I did switch to decaf tea at home but drink normal around friend's houses and work and I avoid coke. I also drank pineapple juice and lots of water, but that was because I like pineapple juice. I am a lot stricter now that I'm pg but my not so little darlings have ruled the roost there as I've not had a single craving, just been put off things by heartburn. This rollercoaster takes over enough of our lives and that's stressful enough. Take everything in moderation and chill out as much as you can.

Love Sam xx


----------



## Sweet Pea (Mar 13, 2006)

Hi girls

First of all I want to say a huge THANKYOU to all of you for your positive thoughts and hugs... they really mean a lot  

Still the same, still spotting and I'm expecting AF to arrive full flow tomorrow.

It really doesn't get any easier.

I thought after the 1st one not working we would be more "in the know" and prepared for the next rounds of tx... but we were wrong!

I'm the first one to say "stay positive" but it is sooooooo hard to keep spirits up when its fail after fail.

We had convinced ourselves that tx would work and after the 2nd one not working we have came down to earth with an almighty bump!

We will go as far with tx as we have to and pray that it will work but we are now being realistic and saying "if it works it works" and there is nothing else we can do but wait and see  

So there will be no more "touching wood" or "saluting magpies" and all that superstitious stuff or making sure I have my pineapple juice or brazil nuts etc religiously every day.

There is never a truer saying...........
WHATS FOR YOU WONT GO PASSED YOU!!!!!!!!!!!!!


Anyway I hope everyone is well and had a lovely weekend  

Emma - Awe I'm sorry to hear AF arrived sweetie  
I hope your doing ok??
I wish you loads of luck with your jabs and for your scan on Wednesday  
Here is a wee follie dance for you    

Pri -   for your scan tomorrow.  I hope your doing ok with your injections    How are you feeling??
I totally understand how you are feeling with not having the strength to go on.
I really am hoping this works for you and wish you all the luck and courage to get you and your DH through this    

Kizzy - YEY I'm so glad your basting went well  
I think thats the best thing, to do as normal as possible.
I wish you loads of   with your   and I'm keeping everthing crossed thats it 3rd time lucky for you  

Kitty - I hope you are well chick  

Molly - Hope you had a lovely weekend!
I'm glad your 2ww is going ok so far!
 for Tuesday      

Lotusflower - How are you hon?? Are you still holding up?  

Misky - Hiya sweetie how are you?

Big   to the girls Sam,Cathy,Katrina,Linzi,Ellie,Liz,Tracey,Clair,Vixh,Em*,Helly and anyone else I may ahve missed x

Luv and  
Sweetpea xxx


----------



## Northern Star (Sep 17, 2006)

Hi everyone 

I have just signed up today so not sure what I am doing.  I am on my 3 time on IUI.  I am due to test today but have not built up the courage to do it.  I am not hopeful as I have really bad cramps.  I have to take cyclogest (progesterone pessaries) as I have had a miscarriage and they always delay my period.  Last month I was over a week late before AF showed herself.  Is there anyone else out there who have to take these awful pessaries. 

I don't know who you set-up your info so here is my history:

Have been TTC for 3 years
DH & self (no problems) - unexplained infertility
1 miscarriage in October 2005  
Clomid for 6 months
3rd time IUI (and not hopeful)  

Hope to hear from you soon.
T.xxx


----------



## KittyH (Feb 3, 2006)

Hi guys,
Just a quickie - I'm trying not to spend too much time on the computer as it's taking over my life!

Thanks for list Misky, dare I ask if you're feeling any better??

Pri - I'm on day 5 of dregging so a fair bit behind you. How are you getting on? Are you having a scan tomorrow?     I think the Zita West book is really useful for answering lots of niggly questions but I know what you mean about how far to go. I panicked a bit over the protein bit too because I'm veggie and don't eat meat or fish. I'm trying to address it by having that 'Whey to go' powder just during stimms as i think it could be a bit of an issue with me but I really wouldn't worry about doing everything she says. I think the amount of water you drink is probably the most important thing (although I wouldn't go as far as saying mineral water in a glass bottle like Zita would!!!).

Molly - better keep an eye on you, chick!  

Sweet Pea, honey, I really hope it isn't the end for you. I know how you feel though. Because our first IUI was successful we were saying to ourselves 'at least this is the route for us and we won't have to do IVF'. What a shock for a further 3 goes to be unsuccessful. I'm not saying this to make you feel bad or panic, just to let you know I know how you're feeling. I think, like Kizzy, forgetting all the brazil nut stuff is a good idea. When we take a step back we think 'would a few Brazil nuts really have mad it hapen?'. If it's to happen then it will. 

Kizzy - good luck for the 'Don't panic' approach!

Hi to Katrina, Tracey, Emma, Sam, Corrina, Vixh ...

Love Kitty x

Northern Star - I've just seen your post. Welcome and best of luck for testing. I'm the same with testing - always too scared! Don't be put off with AF pains - could also be a sign of pg. I've taken cyclogest too but af just came anyway.


----------



## Sweet Pea (Mar 13, 2006)

Hello Northern Star and Welcome!

I wish you loads of luck for testing sweetie    
Let us know how you get on  


Kitty - Hiya chick! Thanks for your hopeful thinking but I did a test today "just incase" and it was -ve.  I knew it would be but thought it best to do one anyway.
I really hope IVF works for you  
I've been reading up on it and have discovered it is much more invasive than IUI so I'm praying that IUI works for us...we can only hope!
Take care sweetie x


----------



## Sweet Pea (Mar 13, 2006)

Northern Star.......

Go to profile at the top of the page, click on it.....
Then go to Forum Profile Information on the left hand side of the page, click on it...
Then scroll down till you come to Signature......
and thats where you can load up your info.

Good luck


----------



## Candy (Mar 8, 2004)

Thanks for explaining that sweet pea, welcome Northern Star, you are in the right place, wishing you lots of babydust C x


----------



## kizzymouse (Jan 13, 2006)

Hello girls       for Sweetpea, sorry it didnt work this time, after 2 IUI's I was so fed up I had a break for 4 months!!! I hope you can keep going chick xx

Hi Kitty, hows your injections going, EC will be soon eh? I hope ivf works for you hun   

Hi Northern Star, I'm on round 3 too, but only on day 5, have you tested yet? I am due to test 3oth, but every time I test and get a -ve AF shows up a few hours later so I might wait until the next day as its a waste of a test for me!!  

Good luck everyone


----------



## emma-pp (Mar 4, 2005)

Hi

Well I am now on day Day 5 of injections - need big fat follies though please!!!          I will see at my scan on Wed....

Does anyone know the answer to Helly's question 'can you ovulate before the trigger jab?' She has a 20mm follie, as I did and we are wondering if it can 'pop' of its own accord and if it does what does it mean for the tx??

Sweetpea - I am so so sorry honey... what will you do? is it your test day or are you testing earlier? - I have lost track of days/dates?? I can imagine it gets harder the further down the road we go. I have a friend who said to me I have to be strong (like she ever knows what I/we are going through) - I say we need to let it out - I cried for 3 days solid, was a wreak and woke on the 4th day feeling more positive as I had started the injections again and cried/let it all out. Give yourself TLC xx

Hi Northern Star honey and welcome  

Hi Pri - good luck with the scan - as for the pint of milk I can't drink the stuff, I get my dairy from too much cheese and I have a low fat natural live yogurt smoothie in the morning and just make sure my dairy is organic, but the most important thing is not to worry about it - I mean look at Gillian MC Keith (or what ever her name is, she looks grey!!!Sorry Gillian but you do - have some dairy and a big glass of wine pleaaaaaaaaassssssssssse!!)

Lotusflower, Kizzymouse, Candy, Kitty, Molly, Misky, Katrina, Tracey, Sam, Corrina, Vixh ... a big    

Love Emma xx


----------



## Vixh (May 19, 2006)

Hello lovely ladies! 

Sorry I have been so quiet - no excuse except work, work, work which is not what I need on my 2ww - I go away with work this afternoon and return Thursday night so testing is still on for Friday. 

Thanks to all those asking how I am getting on - I flit between being convinced I am pg (helped by a dream I had the other night with a positive test - weird never had one of those before) plus DH had a dream the other night that I was pg - to being sure that I am not (like today) just because I have not symptoms, but then my pg friend told me that she didn't have symptoms for ages.

Am going to get positive though!!!!     

On the Zita West talk I have to tell you all something - we paid for some private semen tests at the Zita West clinic as we were told by the NHS that DH has antibodies in his swimmers which was our problem.  After 2 tests (we had to do 2 as the first one was messed up a bit by DH) - sorry TMI!! we found out on Friday that there are NO antibodies!!!!!!! It is such a massive relief and feel that after 2 years we have a massive psychological weight lifted off our minds - it means basically that there is no reason we shouldn't get pg.      

The difference is last week when I had my treatment I asked the NHS clinician if they had tested DH for any antibodies and she said no because once they are there they always are!!

So, the moral of my story is - get a 2nd opinion and do use the Zita West clinic if it feels right to you - we are going to go for some nutrition discussions now.  I agree that some of the book is very hard to do (and I skip those bits) but love dressing myself in a red wrap with a red lavender warm cushion on my day of IUI !!!!!!!!

Good luck to my fellow testers this week - Molly and Sweetpea, it ain't over yet!! Also good luck tomorrow Em!      

May everyone have   this week.

love

Vix


----------



## Sweet Pea (Mar 13, 2006)

Hello me lurvleys..............

Kizzy - Ta so much for your hugs, you are a treasure!  We are going on with tx for as long as we need to.  We haven't came this far to give up just yet, even though its REALLY hard. 

Emma - Wee follie dance for you    
According to the hospital I was due my period on Saturday (passed) which is 2weeks after HCG.  I was expecting them to arrive sometime today (and still could I suppose) which is 2weeks after basting.  The hospital told me to contact them on 21st to arrange a test if AF hadn't arrived.  So from that I'm assuming that I haven't tested early.

Vixh - Thats great news about your DH's   

Pri - How did your scan go today hon?  

Hello to the girls  


Af still not appeared yet (not complaining!) and still only spotting.
I'm not starting to get my hopes up but can this happen, spotting and -ve HPT and get a BFP??

Luv and  
Sweetpea xxx


----------



## Magpie (May 19, 2005)

Hello everyone,

Do some of you remember me? Well we have decided to go for IUI again asap. We are in San Francisco on holiday at the moment, but I am going to get on to the clinic when we get back and hopefully start again next cycle.

Hi to everyone I know, and looking forward to getting to know those of you that I don't.

   Sweet Pea, I hope AF stays away!

Liz
x


----------



## kizzymouse (Jan 13, 2006)

Hi Liz!!

good luck with next IUI     

Hope next one is the one!!

XX


----------



## kizzymouse (Jan 13, 2006)

sweetpea...I've read many stories on here of it happening, so you never know!!

Here's hoping, got everything crossed for you chick!!!


----------



## Sweet Pea (Mar 13, 2006)

Hiya Liz its great to hear from you    

You look great and I hope you are having a fantastic time in SF!

Thats brilliant you have decided to go for tx again  

Enjoy the rest of your holiday and I look forward to talking to you when you come back x

Luv to DH

Luv and  
Sweetpea xxx

P.s. Thanks so much for your positive thoughts chick


----------



## Sweet Pea (Mar 13, 2006)

Thanks Kizzy for your wishes........ Here is hoping you are right


----------



## shiningstar (Aug 2, 2005)

Sweetpea honey sending you tons of     .

Kizzymouse good luck sweetie here's tons of     to you too and everyone else on the 2ww.

Nothing much happening my end still waiting to seen cons for him to refer me for IVF hate the waiting.

Katrina


----------



## Sweet Pea (Mar 13, 2006)

Hiya Katrina its great to hear from you!

Thanks for your positive thoughts sweetie  

I've been thinking of you and wondering where you were at with the consultation... just hang on in there and take this opportunity to enjoy yourself pre tx!!!

Sending you loads of


----------



## joannem (Aug 6, 2006)

Hi everyone

Sorry I'm not very good at this keeping in touch and yet I feel as we go through this process I am going to need to be on here more and more often.
Had my first injection today and back to the hospital tomorrow to prove I can do it myself.
Fingers crossed that it is beginners luck for us eh?

Regards

Joanne


----------



## cruelladeville (Mar 13, 2006)

Hi everyone

Emma-I was wondering about you and whether or not you had started injections agains but now I see you have!  Good for you.

Welcome and all the best to Northern Star...I am also on my 3rd IUI (day 14 today) and, like you, pretty much know it's another bust.  Just waiting for AF now which should be here within the next few days going by the last two failed IUI's.

Loads of luck to Kitty and Pri - I have come to the conclusion that anyone undergoing IVF is very brave.  I am crapping myself and not even sure that I can go through it at this point in time.

Sweet Pea - it's the worst being in limbo but I do hope that you still get a positive...stranger things have happened!

Hi to everyone else...I haven't been on for a couple of days so am a little out of touch...last time I looked it was only one page and now it's three!

PS.  I have my first IVF appointment next week to discuss it all.....oooohhh


----------



## Lainie (Sep 15, 2006)

Hi All

My names Lainie and Im new on here.  Iv just had a test IUI (which I havnt spoken to anyone else yet that has had a test one-so this is strange and a question Im next going to ask)  My period is due this Friday and then on day 10 they are going to start taking blood everyday at 7.15!  Yes thats 7.15 am "AM" Lets just say Im not a morning person ha ha but at least Il get to work on time.  Iv purposely not even checked anything out yet about infertility until now and I feel quite tearful.  Not because of me but but because of all you guys and what you have been through and may be going through.  All these unwanted children in the world and here you lot are so eager to cherish a little baby.  I felt realy sad but that may be because Iv getting PMT or MMT as my partner calls it (Musical Menstrual Tension)  To get rid of my tensions, I sing everywhere-all the old disco songs 40's 50's 60's etc.  Its not a pretty sight singing blue jeans in a bad voice whilst my stomach is bloated and im stuffing my face with a mars bar!
Anyway, you lot are the only ones I decided to start speaking to about all this because when I mention it in work I dont think they know what to say-except our very feminine male secretary who has given me faarr far too much information to believe hes not a female ha ha.  No Im very glad to have found you and hope that we can support one another over the times ahead and maybe you never know all of us may have little bundle of joys in a few years and our stories on here, will be read by others in the same boat now.  I hope so.  Lainie xxxx


----------



## Lainie (Sep 15, 2006)

Hi 
I just wanted to respond to Pri.  The very important thing is that you are taking folic acid and in the pregna care, it has most of the vitamins you need.  However with regard to vitamin c that you stated well this is different.  Dont worry about it because Vitamin C can not be stored so you will only ever take in what you need.  If you are eating healthily then you should be fine.  Also remember if you start stressing this wont help.  Acupuncture may help depending on your situation (acupressure or reflexology if you dont like needles)  However this will only help after your holistic therapist has found out all your background.  If the issue is with your partner, then it would be better for you to just get a lovely massage once a week.  Tai chi is also meant to be very good for you.  Ultimately if its going to happen it will happen.  Good luck

Lainie (A new one on the scene)
xxxx


----------



## kizzymouse (Jan 13, 2006)

good luck Lainie and welcome!!!  

I do Tai Chi once a week and its great for de stressing!!  Going tonight, I missed it last week cos I was all sore and bloated before IUI, cos I had quite a lot of good follies    

So looking forward to it tonight.  

This 2WW is better than others, as I've not turned into a psycho like the last few times, when I would cry and rage at anything!!  

I hate the pessaries tho!

Good luck with injections     


Katrina thanks for your good wishes chick, I hope you get your ivf appointment soon hun xxx


----------



## kizzymouse (Jan 13, 2006)

ps Lainie just read your footnote...10 million is good, my DP has probs with his count, but in IUI they wash it all so only best swimmers are concentrated into 1 million or something like that!!  

good luck x


----------



## Lainie (Sep 15, 2006)

Thank you Kizzy.

It seems a realy nice forum.  As you know I have tried not to do lots of research so everything is very new.  So I have many questions, could you answer them for me.  Dont worry if Im being a pain ha ha.  Are you lot talking about follicles and if so what do these do?  PLus how do you know how many you have?  What is WW2 and why do you need pessaries.  They didnt tell me this?  They said on day 1, I would ring them, then day 10 go in EVERY day for blood to be taken, then when Im ovulating, they would do what they did with the test-speculum, catheter and then 1ml sperm slowly put in, rest for 15mins and then can carry on as normal.  Im still trying to work out why I had this water test first ha ha.  I must be special 
I noticed Kizzy you are in time of waiting.  I hope it happens for you this time.  You must be very nervous.  How many goes have you been offered and how are you feeling?

For all:

My friend had been trying for children for 20 years and when she was 43 she decided to give up and adopt.  Although her and her partner had been together for 20 years, they only got married when she was 43.  The adoption agency said she would have to wait a year as they had only just got married (bizarre-politics of life).  In the December, the adoption agency greed to start the process and in the February just before her 44th birthday she got pregnant!  He is now nearly a year.  I know many of you will have stories like this and I dont want to start a whole posting of these types of stories but the thing is yes we do have many stories like this so really its not that rare.  She had a fantastic birth, no problems and Mathew is gorgeous.

Anyway I had better get up because I have recently been told I am a procrastinator-someone who isnt lazy but avoids the task in hand by doing other jobs that are more enjoyable until deadlines approach and then always has to work underpressure.

So yep I had better get up and go and do some work............or should have another look at another page on the web.....................................


----------



## Pri769 (Mar 15, 2006)

Morning all

First of all   and welcome to Lainie -  very much for your response on the vits too
Hope all goes well for your tx..  In answer to your questions, follicles are the sacs that contain the eggs, and when you go for scan they can see and measure the follies (cant see the eggs inside), when they get to a certain size they are released.. (not sure if anyone else can give a better explanation)...  2WW - is the 2 week wait for the result after the IUI tx..  Pessaries - not everyone takes these, only some people are recommended to have these, it is more common with IVF, they are suppositeries that help thicken the uterus lining...

Northern Star - Welcome also to you hun - Have you tested yet ?  How are you? 

Sweetpea - There was someone on this board that got a BFN and then two weeks later got a BFP - so it can happen -  

Liz - Great to see you back chick, glad you are starting again -   hun

kizzy - How are you getting on - not long to go !!          

Lotusflower - I was terrified when it came to starting IVF, thinking I cant do this - but so far I'm coping - I guess when the time comes, you just get on with it - What day is your appt ?

Vixh - How are you hun - What day do you test ?

Emma - Here's a little follie dance for you hun 
       

A big   to Sam, Joanne, Katrina, Molly, Misky, tracey (where are u) and anyone I may have missed

Well I had my scan on Monday (thanks for the good luck wishes) - It seems my lining is ok and I have only 3 follies on each side, whch isnt really great is it ?  Now Im freaking out again thinking what if only a couple have eggs in it and what are my chances now - I had a bit of an accident with my injection the other day as I flinched and DH's hand slipped while injecting me so not all if any went in... Dont know if that made much difference - The doc said there may be one or two smaller ones that he couldnt see that he may see at tomorrow's scan - I hope so - will let u know how it goes tomorrow now - then last scan on Friday before EC (hopefully) - getting a little nervous now...

Pri..xx


----------



## Tcardy (Nov 4, 2005)

Hey Pri  

Good luck with scan tomorrow hun,         , i am in the middles of d/r and have my 1st baseline scan next Tuesday (i am worrying downregging wouldnt have worked    theres always soemthing to worry about) 

i know how you feel about being nervous, we are all here for you hunni   

sending you     for tomorrow

take care and let us know how you get on 


Tracey


----------



## shiningstar (Aug 2, 2005)

Hello Lainie and welcome good luck with your IUI honey.

Pri sending you tons of      for your scan hope you have good juicy follies.

Big hello to everyone else.

Just wanted to ask a question, at what stage in your cycle do you get clear CM, I dont get much CM (sorry TMI) and had loads today, was due AF yesterday after my last cycle failed and think my body is abit messed up so not sure if it is when AF is due or I am ovulating    I should know all this after ttc for so long.

Katrina


----------



## Sweet Pea (Mar 13, 2006)

Hiya Girls  


AF arrived full flow today  

I'm ok as I just knew it was on its way.

Been for my scan and start my 3rd round IUI tomorrow.
Clomid and Puregon again, then go in for scan a week on Friday.

Hopefully 3rd time lucky    

Mentioned to the nurse today about doing everthing possible to make it happen and she asked me what the brazil nuts were for??
I explained to her that they contain selenium and she said that the tablets I'm taking (Pregnacare) have enough of all the right vitamins.
So there you go will a few extra brazils REALLY make a difference.. me dont think so  


Anyway I hope everyone is well........

Lainie - Yey you made it...Welcome sweetie!

Pri - I think thats a great result from your scan    Thats 6 potential eggs..well done you!!!  Sending you loads of luck for your scan tomorrow and here is a wee follie dance for    

Tracey - Hiya chick I hope your doing ok with your down regging  
Sending you loads of goodluck for your scan next Tuesday and try not to worry too much!

Kizzy -     

Lotusflower - Have you not taken a test yet??!!!!!!!!!  

Joannem - Thats good your jab went well today.  Goodluck for tomorrow but I'm sure you will be fine  

Vixh - Keeping my fingers crossed for you chick  

Molly - And you sweetie, my wee tootsies are crossed  

Vixh and Molly when do you both test??!!   


Big Hello to all the girls....... Ellie,Katrina,Linzi,Liz,Misky,Emma,Em*,Sam,Cathy,and anyone else I may have missed x

Luv and  
Sweetpea xxx


----------



## shiningstar (Aug 2, 2005)

Sweetpea sorry to hear AF arrived sending you a big  , good luck for your 3 cycle.

Katrina


----------



## Sweet Pea (Mar 13, 2006)

Hiya Katrina 
Thanks for your wee hug and the goodluck wishes x
Sorry I missed your post when I was posting  
Sorry I cant help you with your question but I guess you are probably right its maybe just your body trying to re-adjust itself.
Take care sweetie x


----------



## Molly6 (May 2, 2005)

Hi Girls

Just spent about 15 mins writing a really long reply to everyone only to find out that it didn't get sent as two more posts came in whilst I was writing!  Bugger!!!  So will try and remember what I jotted down............

Welcome Joanne, Lainie and Northern Star    Sure you will get all the help you need here.

Sweatpea - so sorry to hear about AF.  But I guess that it means that you can start all over again and move on.  Good luck for no 3!.  Still send you   

Vixh - me and you test on the same day - lots of luck for us.  Any developments/ feelings/changes!!

Emma - just wanted to answer your question re 'popping' early.  Yes - it happened to me.  I was surprised as thought that it couldn't happen but it ended in good news in that I got pregnant!

Big hello to everyone else and best of luck with things at the moment .... lotusflower, candy, corrina, sam, tracey, kizzymouse, kitty, misky, katrina, Liz....sure I have missed off some others!  Hello to you too!

As for me - had a relaxing weekend away and had a few glasses of wine which was lovely!  Fluctuating between AF like pains and strange sensations that I had when pg - but then again you tend to feel the same things regardless of whether pg or not!  So I know that it is all a waste of time reading into things too much!  But we cant help it.  But at least I got passed the point that I normally start to bleed before test day - very pleased about that as very worried.  But still a lot of knicker checking!!

I did write lots more on the last email but frustration is getting the better of me and I am desperately hoping that the same thing does not happen again!!

Take care all

Molly xxx


----------



## Sweet Pea (Mar 13, 2006)

Thanks for your hugs Molly   

When do you test??


----------



## Em* (Aug 25, 2006)

Hi All, 

Sweetpea, emma, sorry to hear you got af. I got af yesterday too. So off for second IUI. Took first clomid today. Keep going hunnies. 

Wishing all those on 2ww extra special luck.

Em. xx


----------



## kizzymouse (Jan 13, 2006)

for Sweetpea....3rd time lucky chick ( well thats what I'm hoping!!!)     

at least you can start right away, if this one fails I have to wait to day 21 to start downregging for 2 weeks, then injections then iui... 

Nobody else seems to down reg for IUI but ME!!   

Ah well never mind good practice for IVF ( yes I'm so positive!!   )

Good luck everyone else XXXXXXXXXXXXXXX


----------



## cruelladeville (Mar 13, 2006)

Hi everyone

Sweet Pea - aaah, that's too bad but onwards and upwards, hey?  Good luck!  No, I don't even bother testing-just a waste of money when I really know the answer (glass half empty kind of gal that I am!) and I expect AF tomorrow or Thursday.  First IUI it arrived on day 17 and the second one was day 16 so.....today is day 15 for me.

Katrinar - I always get CM in the run-up before AF so that probably doesn't help you but your body is probably just very "confused" after all the drugs.

Em - sorry it didn't work but I see you are getting back on that horse which is good and positive!

Molly and Vixh and Kizzy - are you the last of the 2ww'ers?  Good luck with it and anyone else who is also in the 2ww.
 

Hi to all
xx


----------



## molly mo (Apr 26, 2004)

Hi there all,

Hope you all well.

I normally go on to 2ww when i have had IVF.

I had a failed IVF cycle 2-3 weeks ago and now cause my clinic like you to wait for 2-3 months before having drugs etc again we decided to do a monitored natural cycle and see what happens.

Anyway, had a lovely 19mm follicle on the correct side( one of my tubes blocked) so am going ahead with IUI tomorrow and taking cyclogest to supplement the luteal phase after that.

Any success stories for 1 follicle, natural IUI ladies?

Before i had our daughter (from IVF, around 6-8 attempts later) I had had a few IUI's , all BFN

Good luck to everyone here

Molly Mo
x


----------



## misky (Jan 30, 2006)

Hi Ladies, 

Molly - step away from the testing sticks my lady! Your weekend sounds lovely and I am really excited for you that you are past the day that AF usually shows. Every day now is a day longer with the dream. Fingers crossed!! 

Lotusflower - when is your apt next week? IVF is a bit freaky, but you just need to break it down and take it one step at a time. Hope that the consultation goes well!

Pri - 6 follies sound good, especially when you still have scans before EC. Re the Zita West thing - I am just sorry that you were suddenly freaking out! For me, it was a way to take some control over a situation I feel I have no control over (Control Freak !?!). But I do agree that you take on board the bits that make sense and are comfortable to your life style. Look after yourself. 

Kizzy - How you going sweets? 

Sweetpea - I have never heard of saluting magpies? I am so sorry to hear that this was snot your go but all the very best for your scan and this time! Fingers crossed. 

Northern Star - welcome! I have to take the pessaries when I am having treatment. Messy things eh! 

Emma - best of luck for tomorrow, I am doing a follie dance for you! You asked about ovulating before your trigger shoots. I have not heard of that, but I have heard of ovulating early after the trigger shot before basting/egg collection. I am no expert tho. With all the drugs we have going through us tho we can discharge a lot of CM which always makes you wonder. 

Vixh - Hope that you have a few more of those positive days and lovely dreams!! I quite like Zita west too. I saw Marilyn Glenville and talked to her about nutrition. It was interesting! 

Magpie - Hello!! I hope you are having a lovely time in San Fran. Your new bob looks great. Best of luck with your next treatment. 

Katrinar - Do you know when your apt is yet. Waiting is so frustrating! Hope it comes round soon

Joannem - Hello and welcome. 

Lainie - Hi. You will find that there are a few of us who have decided not to tell others. This is a great place for support - welcome. 

Molly Mo - Ladies who have had IUI with one follie have had success, so don't be disheartened. In fact I think that one of the ladies is with twins! Good luck. 

Well ladies, my tummy bug is still there. Feeling a bit better today, but it is really slowing me down - not something i can afford at the moment given I am trying to finis up work. 

Take care

M x


----------



## Lainie (Sep 15, 2006)

Hi Kizzy

It must be difficult for you.  I havnt been through that stage yet but I am dreading it.  Its bad enough waiting for your period normally and dreading it without the added wanting of a baby.  Women hey!  We have to put up with it all.  I think you need to find something that does distract you and try and fill these two weeks with the activity.  I was two timed once, many moons ago by an ex boyfriend and the only thing that stopped me getting upset for 5 minutes was playing tetris-bizarre hey.  I know you cant play tetris for 14 days ha ha but try and see an activity that you can do.  Make a list of friends you havnt seen and go and visit a different one each day, do something really unusal-if you are not a church goer, go to church and introoduce yourself to the priest/vicar offer to bake a cake for him-just anything.  The reason I am saying this because we have in built into our brain little nodes that helps us do the same things every day without thinking.e.g. driving a car.  Ever had that feeling when you dont know how you got to work because you were thinking of something else.  Well thats those nodes working.  Now if we repeat everything in our day in such a structured way-get up, have breakfast, get ready, go to work etc then we have time to think of other things-i.e. when the 2 weeks is up BUT if we break our routine with something new, the mind has to concentrate on the task in hand-baking the cake because you dont do it every day.  So start trying new things for these two weeks and I bet the time will go much quicker and it will be easier.  Anyway good luck, fingers crossed


----------



## Pri769 (Mar 15, 2006)

Firstly to  for everyone that sent me good luck wishes

Sweetpea - So sorry hun     - Hope it is third time lucky hun..  
Katrina - Sorry I cant help with ur question... I had the same yesterday, no idea why ?  
Tracey -   for Tuesday hun, try not to worry - Im sure everything will be fine, the 1st baseline scan they just check the lining before they start you on the injections... 
Molly -   honey, lets hope it is a good sign that the witch hasnt turned up - We need some good news on this board, its been a while...  
Em - Sorry hun the   showed up, wishing u lots of luck for the next one.. Its nice that you can focus on the next go instead of waiting....  
Lotusflower - Come on hun, stay   - She wont turn up     
We need some good news !!
Kizzy - How are you honey ?  
Misky - Sorry you still have the tummy bug - hope u feel better soon hun  

Hi to everyone I have missed

Had my second scan today - He saw four in each ovary this time - So I now have 8  
Still small tho, all are 10 except one which is 12, they have increased my meds now so 4 amps of the menopur now.. Not sure if I will be ready for EC on Monday now tho so it may be delayed until Wednesday... Will find out more after my Friday scan

Pri..xx


----------



## kizzymouse (Jan 13, 2006)

thanks lainie 

good luck Pri here's a follie dance!!            

Well after saying I had no symptoms in my diary this morning, I have some!!

On and Off cramps, shooting pains and just a feeling of heaviness like you get before AF.  Also tired and grumpy as well!! Oh the joy!  

Basically feel like I have PMT, its just those pesky pessaries doing their thing!    

Just cant imagine this working ...............  

Take care everyone xx


----------



## KittyH (Feb 3, 2006)

Hi guys,
Just a quickie to say welcome back to Liz / Magpie! It's good to 'see' you again, hun. All ready for your next lot of tx?

Sweet Pea - so sorry af has arrived properly. Feeling very glum for you  

Lainie - hi and welcome to the thread! Hope your tx goes swimmingly!  

Kizzy - if only we could ignore all those twinges! Grrrrrrrrrr  

Pri - so pleased you've now got 8 !! That's great news, hun, let's hope they get a bit more of a spurt on too!

Mollymo - good luck for tomorrow! One follie is all you need and plenty of people have had BFPs from one.   

Katrinar - how are you, hun? CM just before af is due sounds like your body's going for ov again  Not sure. Is this the first time you've had it this cycle? I aways get it from day 7 til about day 12.

Molly - what date are you testing, hun?

Sorry no more personals folks, off out for a meal with dh - it's our 3rd wedding anniversary today!
love to all you lovely ladies,
Kitty x


----------



## cruelladeville (Mar 13, 2006)

Hi all

Well ,just as I thought AF turned up today (at 3am this morning!) so it's third time unlucky for us!  The funny thing is I don't feel a thing-no tears, nothing.  In the words of Alison Moyet, "I'm all cried out."  I think I'm just so sick of it all that now it just irritates me.

First IVF appointment is on Monday but I won't be able to actually start treatment until after next AF so a bit of a wait now...again. 

Stupid computer is on the blink so I only have DH's laptop in the evenings now so have gone from checking FF 300 times a day to now only once a day...feels like I've lost an arm!

Anyway, will catch up more later with everyone.  Good luck for all the girls testing and waiting....surely someone on here has to have some luck?

xx


----------



## Sweet Pea (Mar 13, 2006)

Hiya ladies

Lotusflower - Awe sweetie I'm sorry for you that AF turned up  
I hope you are ok and as I always say keep your wee chin up chick!
I can understand that you now feel annoyed but do try and stay   for your IVF appointment and tx.  

Kitty - HAPPY ANNIVERSARY to you and your DH  
I hope you are having a lovely meal and time together x

Kizzy - STAY   !!!!!!!!!
Sending you loads of     
Thanks for your hugs and positive thoughts x

Pri - Thanks sweetie for your hugs and positive thoughts  
Well done girl...8 follies  
Now here is a wee follie dance to fatten them up    
My fingers are crossed for Friday now x

Misky - Awe hon I really hope you start to feel better soon  
If you see a single magpie its supposed to be bad luck and if you salute it it takes the bad luck away...BUT it never worked for us, thats superstition for you eh?!
Thanks for your positive thoughts x

Molly -   with your tx tomorrow.  It only takes one follie!!!!!!!!!

Em* - Awe sweetie sorry it didn't work for you this time round  
Sending you loads of   for 2nd time round x

Joannem - How did your jab "test" go today??

Vixh - How are you sweetie?? Keeping my fingers crossed for you  


Big hello to the girls... Lainie,Katrina,Liz,Cathy,Sam,Ellie,Tracey,Britta,Emma,Northernstar,and anyone else I may have missed x

Luv and  
Sweetpea xxx


----------



## going it alone (Feb 11, 2006)

Hi all. So sorry I haven't got time to catch up with personals. I'm shattered and am falling sleep as I type. I took my class to the circus this morning and then had a garden party all afternoon at school with the Lord Mayor and parents all in attendance, went shopping on the way home and then to my friend's for her 3 year old's birhday so I'm whacked. I promise I'll catch up later in the week.

Best of luck to everyone. I'm thinking of you all.

Love Sam xx


----------



## Sweet Pea (Mar 13, 2006)

Awe Sam no wonder you are whacked!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
I dont know how you have the energy to actually go through all of that never mind being pg as well!
You rest plenty tonight and take it easy


----------



## shiningstar (Aug 2, 2005)

Kitty I dont an OPK and I have a faint line so I think I have just went thro a second OV, this one when my AF was due how strange I will speak to my cons next week when I see him.  Thanks Honey

Katrina


----------



## kizzymouse (Jan 13, 2006)

Hugs for Lotus flower sorry this cycle was unsuccessful, I know what you mean about not crying anymore, I havent shed a tear this 2ww, and usually anything starts me off!!

DP has been painting our spare room this week cos we are getting floor stained tomorrow and I said I hope this is the nursery and he said me too, but thats as far as we've gone talking about it!  Last time we had names and everything discussed....no point until we find out, sorry for not being   Sweet pea, but it does wear you down when you get to 3rd go!!  I know I'm lucky some women have been thru much worse, so just counting my blessings to be given this help, but would love 3rd time lucky, just dont hold out much hope!!  

Happy Anniversary Kitty!!  

Good luck for ivf to you and Katrina, my old cycle buds   

Good luck to everyone else    How's you other 2WW ers getting on, I've forgotten who's who now!!


----------



## Tcardy (Nov 4, 2005)

Hi girls  

Pri - great news on follies, heres a dance to help them grow some more for Friday         

Kitty - happy anniversary for yesterday hun, hope you had a good day   

lotusflower - so sorry af turned up hun  

sweetpea - how are you hun?  

Sam - good to hear from you  , where do you get all your energy from, pass some this way  , hope bump is ok   

Kizzy - i hope this is third time lucky for you hun, and that the spare room will be a nursery sooner than you think    

a big hello to everyone i have missed (i know there are probably a few   )


Tracey


----------



## Pri769 (Mar 15, 2006)

Morning all

Lotusflower - Im so sorry hun    - The wait is the worst bit - I also had to wait for another AF before I started IVF    Stay strong sweetie and hopefullt IVF wil be the way for you..  

Tracey - thanks for the dance hun - how are you feeling

Kitty - Happy Anniversary to you both - Hope you had a nice anniversary  

Kizzy - Its amazing how we think so far ahead sometimes hey - DH and I even moved into a bigger house to make space for a nursery - and that was in April..  At least we're staying    And it will be third time lucky for you hun 

Sam - Good to hear from you hun, Im tired reading what u did  

Sweetpea - Hope ur feeling a little better hun  

I've had a horrible pain in my tummy and have been feeling so tired now - I guess the meds are finally kicking in... 
Thanks to every1 for my follie dance - will find out tomorrow how much they have grown

Pri..xx


----------



## Tcardy (Nov 4, 2005)

Hi Pri

i'm fine thanks hun, coping ok on the nasal spray, had a few emotional moments when i felt like i needed to     but apart from that i have not been too bad

had my 1st acupuncture last night which was nice and relaxing, hope all goes well tomorrow      


Tracey


----------



## emma-pp (Mar 4, 2005)

Hi everyone - 

Sweetpea and Lotusflower I am so sorry   to you both

I have been so very busy this week by the time I read how everyone is I don't have time to say Hi - but I am thinking of you all.....

My scan on Wed was good - 3 at 10mm and one at 11 so they didn't have to up my dose this time - I am hoping all is well on my scan tomorrow to do the trigger jab Sat (oh please oh please   )

   to everyone - I will catch up more next post - good luck for the scan tomorrow pri (and are you having a scan tomorrow Sweetpea or am I imagining things?? Good luck honey if you are)

Hugs

Emma xx


----------



## Molly6 (May 2, 2005)

Hi Girls

I've had a another few days working away from home so have been quiet!  Hate using my work pc to check ff website as you never know what work checks...so always do it at home!

This is just a quick one until later today.  Tested today but   - actually I tested last night too as wanted to check before I went out!  Both  .  No AF yet but I think it is all over.  Pains have changed and I definitely can feel something coming one.  This is last NHS funded one so now have to start to look into private treatment which will also mean having a gap between treatments.  Not looking forward to it as I never have normal periods anyway so god knows when day 1 will come around again.  Will have to take norethisterone again I'm sure.  Also thinking about taking a few months off work to give me a period with no stress and travel.  Anyone else tried this approach?  Nurse at NHS hospital said it was worth it and had helped others get pg.  It is a very hard one.

Anyway - promise to write some more later and have a good catch up with everyone.  Good luck Vixh - haven't seen anything about you - so you are the hope for a  

Take care

Molly xxxx


----------



## emma-pp (Mar 4, 2005)

Hi

Oh Molly I am Sorry honey - you sure need some TLC at the moment - sending you lots of       
If you can take time off I would - if only to give your mind and body a rest.

Well my scan showed not much improvement on the wee follies (which is a good thing I found out because they want me ready for Wed or Friday!!!! ) Lets hope they grow over the weekend. 

Happy Friday all

Emma xx


----------



## Candy (Mar 8, 2004)

Poll for the next meet this way ---> http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=68694.0


----------



## Vixh (May 19, 2006)

Hello everyone,

I am so sorry for not keeping everyone updated this weekend as have been working away without any time to log on and got back last night however I have tested this morning and I am still shaking as I write that I have got 2  !!!!!!!!!

Neither myself nor DH can believe it..... I only had one test at home which was a 'blue line type' one (which I took at 6.30) and then drove to the 24 hour tesco to buy somemore (they were digital ones) and it came up with the word pregnant!!!

After 2 1/2 years and 4 IUI's it has finally happened...... i have never had a BFP before and so am in shock..

I have got to have a scan at the hospital on 17th Oct (a 6 week one) and go to see my GP on Monday.

I think it was the clomid and my 2 follies!!!!!!

I almost didn't want to post today and do feel a bit guilty because I know how I feel every month but I wanted to give everyone some hope because I didn't believe this could happen (especially Emma*, Lotusflower and Molly xxxx).

Please everyone pray and hope for me that whatever is happening is correct and will stay with me!!!! How will I work today? 

love and hugs and     for everyone on here.............

Vix


----------



## Tcardy (Nov 4, 2005)

Vix congrats to you and your dh

[fly]CONGRATULATIONS ON YOUR      [/fly]

HERES TO A HAPPY AND HEALTHY  MONTHS

  

Tracey


----------



## Molly6 (May 2, 2005)

Well done Vix!!  About time there was some good news!!  Hopefully your good vibes can work their magic for us all next time round!!

I know that you will spend the next few weeks analysing every single twinge - try to take it easy and look after yourself!!  And fingers crossed for the first scan!!!

Keep us posted on whats happening

lots love

Molly xxx


----------



## kizzymouse (Jan 13, 2006)

for Molly, sorry it was bfn chick, I had a rest this time ( dont know if its helped or not yet!!) I did 1st iui Jan, 2nd April and waited til now to do third one. Good luck for next time.

     Vix!!!

Did you have any symptoms chick?  I have been feeling crappy this week, due to cyclogest!!     You cant tell whats real and whats cyclogest!!  

Feel a bit better today though  

Hi to everyone else and lots of


----------



## molly mo (Apr 26, 2004)

Big big congratulations!!!
Molly Mo
xx


----------



## Magpie (May 19, 2005)

Congratulations Vix!

Its nice to see a BFP! 

Liz
x


----------



## carrie3479 (Nov 30, 2005)

only a quicky as shattered still got this horrid flu bug, which DD has picked up aswell  

just to say sorry to see some BFNs hugs to you all

and huge congrats to vix you must be over the moon 

take care all off to sleep upright in bed for another night just to be able to breathe lol!

all the best Corrina xx


----------



## searly (Jul 4, 2005)

Hello Girls I am back!
I had another iui on the 21st and I am now on 2ww.
This time I did iui with injectables.
So here we go again.


----------



## Candy (Mar 8, 2004)

Hi all, changed the idea for next IUi meet it will be early next year, please despite it seeming ages away, get your vote in for the best date if you are planning on coming, so that we can all put in our diaries, thanks C x

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=68760.0


----------



## Sweet Pea (Mar 13, 2006)

CONGRATULATIONS VIXH AND DH!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
THAT IS FANTASTIC NEWS AND I'M SOOO PLEASED FOR YOU BOTH x

    
        
              

I wish you a happy and healthy 9 months!
Take care sweetie x

Luv Sweetpea xxx


----------



## Sweet Pea (Mar 13, 2006)

Hiya girls 

I hope you are all having a good weekend!!!!!!

Molly - I'm really sorry to hear that it hasn't worked for you  
Keep your chin up and look after yourself x
Sending you loads of   

Emma - Hi chick!  I have already had my scan which was on Tuesday.  It was just a baseline scan to check everything ok before starting tx again.
I hope you are well   sending you  
Here is a wee follie dance for you    

Searly - Hiya!   for your  sending you    

Kizzy - Glad to hear you are feeling much better  

Pri - Hope you are doing ok chick    

Big hello to all the girls Katrina,Ellie,Corrina,Liz,Sam,Cathy,Tracey,Britta,Em*,Lainie,Northernstar and anyone else I may have missed xxx


Well girls did my jab this morning 100iu Puregon.
Did everything right but 0.05ml did not go in  
Did all that I was supposed to... made sure air bubbles were out and waited the 10secs after seeing the indicator fully going passed the wee window.
But when I took the injector out I bled a little more than previous times and when I checked the syringe there was a little drop Puregon left.
I couldn't phone the hospital as the clinic is closed over the weekend so there is nothing I can do about it.
DH's thinks that as it was only 0.05ml it probably wont make a major difference.  He was trying to reassure me as I was starting to think that if it doesn't work its because I didn't inject all the dose.
However I'm now thinking that, as there is nothing I can do about it and as it was only a little amount, it might be ok??!!
I will phone the hospital on Tuesday to see what they say.
Has this happened to anyone else?  and does it make a difference?

Luv and   
Sweetpea xxx
    


P.s. Thanks to the sweetie who blew me a wee bubble  
Here is one right back at ya


----------



## cruelladeville (Mar 13, 2006)

Hello

Wow Vixh, that's great news...well done!  You are living proof that it does actually work!

Good luck with the jabs Sweet Pea...am I right in thinking that this is your 3rd go?

I have my first IVF appointment on Monday so should be interesting to see what they say and to get all the dates sorted...also applied for that free CARE IVF trial but doubt whether we'll be accepted...there must be thousands of applicants but you never know.

Have a nice weekend everyone.


----------



## kizzymouse (Jan 13, 2006)

sweetpea, dont worry hun!!  On my 1st IUI I jumped once when the needle went in and lost most of the fluid all over my jeans!!  clinic said doesnt matter, you will just keep injecting til your follies are ready anyways, I dont think 0.05ml will matter much!!

good luck chick


----------



## Sweet Pea (Mar 13, 2006)

Thanks Kizzy for your reassurance   and thanks for your positive thoughts x


----------



## Em* (Aug 25, 2006)

Hi Girls, 

Vix - so very pleased for you. That is absolutely fantastic news. Don't feel guilty - you have worked hard for it. I am keeping my fingers crossed that everything goes well for you and DH.  

Girls thanks for your messages re: my bfn.

Molly, yes it's hard to decide whether to take a break or not. It took me ages to decide. I had a very stressful job and the clomid was making me nuts so i quit. Had a break for three months and last monday i started a contract which will last for 3 months so that i can take time off if IVF is required. I would say:

Negatives: No money unless you have savings or a DP to bail you out
                If you can take a sabbatical from work then great, but if not and you have to quit, make sure you know you can easily find another job.


Positives: You can stay in bed all day! 
              You know that you gave it your best shot
              Run your life to how it suits you best at the moment with no pressure. 

I know friends of friends that have done this and had a positive outcome, but unless you really kick back i.e. not worry about money or anything else while you're off, the benefits may be limited.

Anyway, i've gone on a bit! Hope it helps. 

Good luck to all on 2ww.  

Em. x


----------



## going it alone (Feb 11, 2006)

Hi all

First all Vix - Huge congrats on your     . Has it sunk in yet. Despite being the size of a house mine still doesn't seem real. The best bit of advice is - feeling paranoid about every twinge, symptom, or lack of symptom is perfectly natural. PM me anytime.

Lotusflower - Hope your appointment goes well on Monday. You never know, you might be one of the lucky ones and get on the trial. Here's hoping.   

Searly - Best of luck with the 2ww. When do you test?

Carrie - Hope the flu bug's clearing up and that you and DD are feeling better soon.

Emma - Hope your follies have a good old growth spurt over the weekend.

Tracey - Glad the accupuncture went well. Hope all's well with the sniffing too. You wouldn't think that I had energy if you saw how slowly I move!

Big Hi to everyone I've missed - Sweetpea, Kizzy, Carrie, Magpie, Molly, Molly Mo, Kitty and Katrina.

Have posted some more photos in my gallery. Apparently my bump looks bigger in real life than in the photo. I don't know why some of the photos came out in black and white, they are in colour on my computer!

Love and hugs to all

Sam xx


----------



## Lainie (Sep 15, 2006)

Hi All

Its been a few days since I last posted and everything seems to be happening on here.  Congratulations to Vix.  This is excellent news-FANTASTIC.  Im just about to start AF which means Il have to ring up the hopspital and book in for my blood tests for 10 days time and then when LH is high or whatever it is, Il be having my first IUI.  Has anyone on here had it without injections or medication?  I may seem really nieve but Im trying not to do the ol' search every internet page on the web but I did catch myself viewing the maternity clothes in my catalogue picking out the ones I would buy.  Hey, I guess we all do it.  How is everyone else doing, I dont know how you all keep up with one another.  I think Il have to write in a little notebook what you are all doing and what stage you are up to plus try and remember all your names.
Anyway take care Al the best.


----------



## searly (Jul 4, 2005)

I test on the 5th Searly


----------



## searly (Jul 4, 2005)

Well done vix  Its soooo nice to see a BPF with the iuis


----------



## emma-pp (Mar 4, 2005)

Hi  

      Big Congratulations Vix - I wish you a happy and healthy 9 months honey. 

Well I have just been for my scan and I had one at 17   so they said do a quick jab of meopure to hopefully let it grow a bit today (it needs to be 1 and trigger shots tonight then basting will be on Wed. Does anyone know the dose for pregnyl? Is it 1 liquid to 2 powders - I have forgotten!!!!

Thanks for the follie dance sweetpea - here's hoping they grow before 11 tonight!!!

Lainie - I do exactly the same as you! I even got caught by someone I know in a maternity shop - she asked what I was doing and I had to say shopping for a friend  

Lotusflower how did your appointment go? What trial is it for

Pri how are things sweetie??

      to Searly,Kizzy,Molly Mo, Molly, Katrina,Ellie,Corrina,Liz,Sam,Cathy,Tracey,Britta,Em*,Northernstar and anyone else I might have missed

Love Emma xxx


----------



## JoJoSa3 (Sep 23, 2006)

Hi Everyone,

I'm new to this, so I'm trying to get the hang of using the message board and how to use the funny faces that are bouncing around while I'm typing in this box! 

I've held off posting on the site until my treatment started, as I think I was in a bit of denial about what was coming up - "if I don't think about it, I can't panic".
I've just started my first cycle of IUI with drugs. I took my first sniff of Synarel today (not as horrendous as I thought it might be) and am going into the hospital on Wednesday for my first scan.

I'm all excited and terrified at the same time, I think I'm going to go a bit ga-ga  before I manage to get on an even keel again. I would love a bar of choccie (purely for medicinal reasons) but I'm giving up caffiene, so I'd love to hear from you with advice on how to stay calm!

Also, what should I _really[/i expect from this treatment? What is the one thing you'd wish you'd known when you started on this journey?

JoJo_


----------



## cruelladeville (Mar 13, 2006)

Hi

Emma PP - follies sound good...nearly time for your 2ww again!

Hi JoJo and all the best with your first IUI.

Well, I had my IVF consultation today and I must say it all feels a lot less daunting now.  I'm still dreading the egg collection but won't think about that now.  Anyway, good news is that I can start when I get AF which will be around 19th October so all happening really quickly.  I have my nurse appointment on the 17th.  I'll also only have to inject for about a week or so so that's not as bad as I thought...not that much more than with the IUI!  Another good thing was that we were told that we may be able to get NHS funding and that the waiting list could only be a couple of months so that would be a great help.

Bye for now


----------



## emma-pp (Mar 4, 2005)

Yea thats fantastic news Lotusflower - fingers crossed with the funding as well - are you paying for this cycle then? DH and I have agreed we will pay for our first IVF if we need it to move things along... I am so glad you are feeling more positive   

Hi Jojo, well as for advise I would listen to everyone and then take everything with a pinch of salt - that is unless they are fertility friends. This is the site to stop you going insane and a lifeline. Good luck and welcome  .

xx


----------



## Po (Apr 4, 2006)

Hi There,
Have plucked up the courage to join you if that's ok. Not been sure where's best to be honest but this thread seems to be about where we are at with things. A wee bit of background I'm 42 and husband 35. Other than being 'older' all seems to be ok with me but husband is azoospermic (malfunction with pituitary gland and just not producing any hormones for sperm). Been trying for 3 and 1/2 yrs and just started treatment after nearly 2 yrs of investigation, mainly waiting though from one thing to the next! We are using donor sperm and I just had first go on Saturday so now on 2ww - not quite taking it all in. 
Jojo hi - sounds like we are a bit around the same stage. I have found the process so far really fine. I did 5 days on Clomid followed by 3 injections 1 day apart. Bit of woos about that but did third one myself and think will be fine from now. Had 10day scan on Thurs and 2 nice follicles, 1 each side. Booster injection at same time and in on Sat bright and early. Nurse was doing procedure and had bit of problem getting catheter in far enough. She decided to call out doctor, who was there in 15mins and got the business done no bother. Worst bit is the speculum - honest and even that is just uncomfortable, nothing more. Hpe that sets your mind at rest a bit. Not sure what to be doing with myself now - trying to keep busy and logging on regularly here helps. 

Looking forward to chatting with you all.
Take care.
Po.


----------



## Pri769 (Mar 15, 2006)

Hi - Wow, been away from here for too long - Its been busy !!

First of all 
Molly - Im so sorry hun 
          

Vixh - A huge Congrats to you honey     - After all the BFN's we needed someone to prove it can and does work - Sending u lots of  hun - Keep us posted on your scan and hw you're doing..  

Sweetpea - I wouldnt worry about the jab - We had a little accident too and missed most of it - It ended up on my leg- they told me not to worry either ( had 2 accidents in total     ) - hope ur ok

Searly -   for the 5th hun -     

Emmapp -   for tomorrow hun

Lotusflower - that's great news hun    - The time will fly by.. Hopefully if u need to know anything I will be able to help - feel free to ask anytime

Jojo - Welcome hun -   for your scan tomorrow

Po - Welcome hun -   to you too.. When do you test?

Hope everyone else is doing ok.. thinking of u all - Sam, Kizzy, Carrie, Tracey, Lainie, Em, Kitty, Katrina, MollyMo 

I havent been too well the last couple of days - really bad stomach pain, back pain and pain all down my legs..  Have been sick too - Went for another scan yesterday and luckily its not OHSS - I guess it's just the meds..  Anyway I have a couple of follies that are 21mm and a few at around 17mm - they reckon there will be around 7 follies that they will get at EC which is now tomorrow - I am so nervous, I know it sounds silly but what if they dont get any eggs - the doc said there is only 60% chance of there being an egg in the folly...  Anyway girls, if I can I will log on quickly tomorrow to let you know how I got on ?

Pri..xx


----------



## JoJoSa3 (Sep 23, 2006)

Hi again,

Thanks for the lovely welcome messages, lotusflower, emma-pp and Pri.   
Po, it does sound like we are at a similar stage.  I can totally understand the feeling of not knowing quite what to do with yourself, so hopefully as we log on here we can help to distract each other!

Have had a bit of a weepy day today, DH was utterly lovely to me this morning and I got all tearful.  He knew I had a tough day coming up. I've been responsible, over the last 8 years for wangling funding for and setting up an on-site nursery and playscheme for the business I work for.  I decided to stand down as chair of the committee that now runs our nursery as I thought it might be really hard to deal with happy pregnant ladies while I was having fertility treatment.  I went to my last meeting this morning, and just expected business as usual, but the parents, staff and kids had made me a big "memories" album with messages and happy photos, and drawings from the kids.  So had another good cry in front of everyone .  Mind you, now I've recovered a bit it's really given me a bit of a lift to my spirits.

It's just horrible irony that I put all this effort into setting up this childcare, and who's the one who can't use it......?  Yet! (got to stay positive!)

Anyway, got to go and do some work I suppose.

JoJo


----------



## claudiamark (Aug 7, 2006)

Hello girlies!

I've been on the cycle buddies thread and thought I'd pop over here to join you as none of the cycle buddies are doing IUI. I feel a bit of a con with my one follie at 24 and they all have millions!! My DH Mark is in the Navy and home at the moment so that means a fresh room temperature sample - yay!  I'm 33 with endo and DH is 36 (perfect spermies), ttc for 6 years and on our third IUI. I'm getting basted tomorrow with acupuncture either side of my tx. Don't you just love a day of being poked, prodded and pricked!! I'm Cabin Crew with a long haul airline (the one with the bearded boss) who moved to the UK from Ireland when I met DH on a flight. I live in Plymouth now and have already met some FF girls for coffee. This site is a godsend - I had such a bad time after my last BFN I didn't think I'd want to do it again - everyone on here keeps me sane!!

Hope all you ladies are good and look forward to getting to know you all over the next few weeks. DH got new laptop with wireless connection so 2ww won't be so bad!

JoJo The drugs can be blamed for all manner of things - weepiness, tiredness, annoying DH etc etc. And if you really want some chocolate, don't deny yourself, just have some Minstrels- you can make them last ages so you only need a few   I take Synarel too but had my last sniff last night  so no more headaches or hot flushes for me. You'll get through it fine hunni

Wishing everyone a happy tuesday (it's an Irish tradition!)  (Tune in tomorrow for happy wednesday..)

Claudia x


----------



## Pri769 (Mar 15, 2006)

DH is going to be away for most of my 2ww - Cant believe how selfish he is being...  
He is going off on his motorbike with a friend to Morocco...he has been planning it for ages and due to work or our tx, he hasnt been able to go..  He said his friend was now planning on going alone at the beginning of this wk... which I thought was a shame as DH couldnt go - So clever me asks DH if his friend can go another time so that he can go with him... Anyway they have decided to go on Sunday !!!!    
Does he not think I will need him more in the 2ww...        

Sorry for the rant   

Pri...xx

P.S - Hi Claudia (sorry)...  Welcome to the thread hun.... Good luck for tomorrow


----------



## kizzymouse (Jan 13, 2006)

to Pri for egg collection, I'm sure you'll be fine hun, good luck!!!

Men dont understand the 2WW at all!!   You're probably better off on your own  

Dont worry you've got all your girls here on FF  

Take care and dont stress  

Hi to everyone else xx


----------



## cruelladeville (Mar 13, 2006)

Hello

Pri - just want to wish you all the luck in the world for tomorrow....I'm sure it will all be over with really quickly and you'll have some lovely eggs to boot!  Men...they're all bloody useless!

Emma - good luck with the basting tomorrow!  

Big welcome to Po and Claudia. 

Sweet Pea - how's it going with you?

Kizzy - all the best for testing...will keep fingers crossed.


----------



## Sweet Pea (Mar 13, 2006)

Hi girls  

Not been on for a couple of days and jeez it has been busy!!!

Hope you are all well and had a lovely holiday weekend x


Emma - Sending you loads of luck for your basting tomorrow  

Lotusflower - Thats great news you can get started with your IVF straight away, and possibly with NHS funding..good for you!

JoJoSa3 - Hello and welcome!  Sending you   with your tx  
The best way to get through it is to try and stay as "normal" as possible.  We are all here if you need to chat,cry,rant or laugh..anytime!   

Po - Hello sweets and Welcome!  Sending you loads of        As I just said to JoJoSa3 we are all here if you need us  

Pri - Thanks chick for thinking about me   Your a star!
Awe thats a real shame you have been unwell   I hope you have started to feel a bit better  
GREAT NEWS ON THOSE FOLLIES     and you were worried you wouldn't have many!!!!!!!!!
LOADS AND LOADS of   for your EC tomorrow..I'll be thinking about you    
I agree with you that its pretty rotten that your DH is swanning off on holiday at this crucial time but try not to let it get to you too much sweetie.. you need to stay as calm and positive as you can and REMEMBER JUST AS KIZZY SAID, WE ARE ALL HERE FOR YOU!
Take care hon x

Claudia - Hello and welcome!  Sending you loads of   with your basting tomorrow    Dont forget to let us all know how you got on!  

Kizzy - Hello me sweets!  How are getting on, are you going loopy yet??

Big   to all the girls... Katrina,Ellie,Emma,Em*,Liz,Sam,Cathy,Tracey,Corrina,Britta,NorthernStar,Lainie,Kitty,Molly,Searly and anyone else I may have missed x


Nothin much to report on myself.
Did 2nd jab ok, 3rd one tomorrow and scan on Friday (hence the follie dance!)    
Had a lovely holiday weekend off work.  It was great having those 4 days off to spend with my wonderful DH.. just what we needed after our 2nd IUI not working.
Really tired today though so off for an early night!

Luv and  
Sweetpea xxx


----------



## KittyH (Feb 3, 2006)

Hi folks,
Haven't been on for a while so thought I'd pop my head in!! Thanks to those who wished me well on our wedding anniversary. It was great apart from our lovely meal not agreeing with me and rearing its ugly head the next day - not what you need when you've got the sweats and hot flushes!  

First of all congrats to Vix on her BFP! That's great news, hun!  

Pri - sorry to hear that on top of feeling poorly your DH is being a tad selfish. You'll have to rely on us girlies to make sure you don't go too   Best of luck for tomorrow, hun!     I'll be thinking of you. Will be going through this myself in just over a week I reckon. 

Welcome to JoJo, Po and Claudia - are there a couple of other new peeps I've missed? This is a great thread to be on. Lots of smart, funny and quite wonderful women!

Sweet Pea - glad you had a good weekend. It's nice to have something to perk you up a bit. Hope you've got some nice follies for Friday        

Kizzy - how are you, hun? Did I hear you say you were going to wait until Satruday for testing?! Do I really not have to send the   out?

Katrina - how are you, petal?

Emma - best of luck for basting tomorrow         

Lotusflower - looking forward to posting with you 'on the other side' !

Sorry no more personals, I suddenly feel a bit pukey. Started stimms today - oh joy!

love Kitty x


----------



## Kath2 (Sep 26, 2006)

Seems to be the week for new people joining this thread so thought I should pluck up the courage to do the same!  I've been looking at FF for a couple of weeks and have picked up some really helpful stuff.  Thank you everyone - it really is a help when you are about to start treatment to learn that everyone else has the same concerns, queries and feelings.

I am about to start first IUI.  Doing a natural cycle with first scan tomorrow morning.  Feeling a bit apprehensive about everything but also pleased that at long last something is actually happening.

JoJo & Claudia hope everything goes well tomorrow. 

Kath2


----------



## Molly6 (May 2, 2005)

Hi all

Its been busy again!  Been away for a long weekend and it has taken me ages to catch up.

Welcome to JoJo, Po and Claudia - good luck with everything!  Make sure you let us all know what is going on  .  .......Late addition - and Kath too!!

Pri - good luck for tomorrow   .  Men!  Kizzymouse is right - they just dont understand the 2ww and how terrible it is.  We'll keep you sane though - make sure you keep on chatting to us all.  Hope you are feeling better soon - you can really do without this now.    

Sweatpea - glad you had a good weekend.  And here is to a good old dance for those follies      !  We both need a lot of dancing for us now again!

Em - thanks for the advice about work.  It is a really tough call to make - have managed to decrease some of the stress/travel from work which is great.   So have put off making a decision about work now.  Maybe I'll need time off work for other treatments (?? - hopefully not!) so am trying to put it off as long as i can.  

Emma - lots of     

Lotusflower - sounds like promising news re treatment now.  Great if there is some support for funding.  It still seems to be such a lottery and very unpredictable.

Kizzymouse - sending you     .  We need more good news!  Hope you are staying strong during the 2ww

JoJo - hard question re the advice! Emma is right - listen but take things with a pinch of salt!!  And boy will you get heaps of advice, especially from people who have got pregnant straight away!!  People mean well - but  words can often come out wrong.....and we can often take things the wrong way!  I'd say have a little of what you fancy - its very easy to go mad and not have any wine, chocolate, fun!!  Just dont go mad.

As for me - AF on Sunday.  Glad it made an appearance as I knew on Friday that was -ve.  So very glad to be back on injections again - started on Monday so I'm on day 3 already and next scan booked in for 6th October (day 13 - I'm a late follie developer!! .....and my birthday too - so it has to be good news!)

Its night night from me anyway - very tired!!  Bye all - big   to everyone that I haven't mentioned!

Molly xxxxx


----------



## Po (Apr 4, 2006)

Hello Again Everyone,
Thanks so much for all the kind welcomes. Glad at last to be able to contribute as the site has been an absolute godsend while waiting for treatment to start, both for information, reasurance and to see the marvellous support.

Emma - wishing you best of luck tomorrow.

Pri - hope you are feeling better soon and best of luck to you too for tomorrow. Hope there's maybe someone else to go along with you.

Jojo - sorry you're down today. I felt like that last week. I also work in children's services, have done all my life in one guise or another so I can relate. It's very hard at times. My sister's pregnant just now and while I'm delighted to be having another niece or nephew on the way it can be tricky too. Good luck for scan tomorrow. Hope not too much by way of side effects of drugs. I've not found it too bad, mainly headaches and tired but definately lots of water helps. Take care.

Claudia - hi and good luck for tomorrow too.

Kath2 - hello and welcome. Best of luck for tomorrow, it's only natural to worry so don't worry about worrying - if that makes sense??

Molly - hi too, hoping for good outcome for you next week.

Me - not bad. Busy at work so that helps. Have myself a stack of good books to read, which I enjoy for the 'escape' factor. Burning relaxing aroma oils and doing the pineapple juice/brazil nuts and generally trying to slow the pace down. I test Oct 9th and definately won't do early - learned from the anguish of many girls on site although I understand the temptation. In any case I think period will come before that (trying to be realistic) as I have a shorter cycle and have always been regular as clockwork - need to see though, might be different with drugs etc. we'll see in the fullness of time.

Well good night for now. Take care all.
Po.


----------



## kizzymouse (Jan 13, 2006)

Hi girls

Good luck Kitty with IVF chick I really hope its your time this time   

Hi to all new girls good luck to you all   

I have decided not to test Saturday but wait til Sunday, as I am working Saturday. AF if she's coming will probably come b4 I test anyways!!    Not feeling very positive but am hoping to be proved wrong  

XXXXXXXXXXXX


----------



## Tcardy (Nov 4, 2005)

Hey girls 

just a quicke, had baseline scan yesterday and all ready to start stimming, all going well ec will be sometime w/c 09.10.06 

Pri - sending you    , all the very best of luck for today hun will be thinking of you 

short and sweet, will try and catch up later 


Tracey


----------



## JoJoSa3 (Sep 23, 2006)

Hello everyone
Wow!  I couldn't beleive it when I logged on at lunchtime - loads of new posts and other new people like me!  I had to get a pen and paper to keep track!

Big love and happy vibes to the lovely person who sent me first bubble   I was soooo chuffed!  I'll have to go off and remind myself how that's done.

Pri, hope you are Ok today?  how did it go?  As for DH, is he the strong & silent type?  My DH is a bit like that, I've just come to accept that men cope differently to us and they generally just don't get it sometimes.  Maybe look at it as a chance to have some lovely time to yourself, pamper yourself, take over the remote control and spend some quality time with your female friends who understand. 

Claudia - Hello!  I'm in Plymouth too, and being treated by the lovely Dr Acharya in the Ocean Suite!  Small world!  Hope your basting was Ok today, got everything crossed for you.  Do you think acupuncture helps?  have you had it on each of your cycles?

Kitty - hope you are feeling better today?

Kath2 - hello to you too.  How was the scan today?

Molly - thanks for the advice, my head was starting to spin with all the stuff I'd being reading on the internet.  I think your birthday has got to be good karma for your scan! 

I went in for my scan this morning, and it all seemed to be OK, so have to start Puregon injections this evening.  Really had to restrain myself from getting a bad fit of the giggles when I saw the "probe" for the scan, when the nurse put a condom on it I had to take several deep breaths to stop myself laughing!  I don't know why I thought it was so funny, maybe it was nerves?   Apparently I have a small fibroid, but was re-assured that this was tucked away and wouldn't present a problem.  Bit nervous about the needles, but I'm thinking positive thoughts, and at least it means that I'm doing something.  Then back for the next scan on Monday.

Chat to you lovely ladies tomorrow!

JoJo


----------



## ELFIE (Oct 31, 2005)

Hi Girls

Havent been around for a while after my last iui in May was BFN.So lovely to see some BFPs here.Wow Vixh-Congratulations  .All the best to you hon. 
I was about to start ICSI this month but it now looks like it will be IVF cos DPs sperm has improved so much hurrahhhhhhhhhhhhh !!!!!!!!!!!!! Unfortunately a polyp was discovered in my uterus so it's all been put back a month-more waiting ahhhhhh,but feeling so much more positive now that thyey've removed my pesky polyp and maybe it could all happen naturally now.......who knows..this TTC lark is full of surprises eh girls ?

Well loads of  to everyone.May all our dreams come true. 

Elfie xxx


----------



## saskia b (Aug 3, 2006)

Hello again ladies,

Its been a few weeks since the last post as I have been so busy during 2ww. I haven't really had much of a chance to catch up because there are so many new people too!!! Hello all.

Just thought I'd pop on and tell you all that I got a really faint BFP today which has shocked me and at the moment I don't quite believe it as feeling a bit premenstrual, slightly sore tummy too. This is a weird world ladies. I should be over the moon but I am very pensive indeed, in case I am wrong and its a false one!

Good luck everyone, sorry I have been a lousey FF for a while, will try and do better!

Kizzymouse- biggest best wishes to you hun    

Saskia


----------



## claudiamark (Aug 7, 2006)

Hello Ladies! 

Well I'm just home from my basting - nurses thought I was a bit mad with my fertility dolls from south africa!! DH just made me a lovely bagel for lunch (he's spoiling me). So here I go again on the 2ww filling myself with    and crossing fingers, toes and eyes...

Saskia OMG!!! Good girl, I understand you're hesitant but a faint BFP is so much better than a BFN. Looking good! Here's a little dance for you         . Big  and best wishes

JoJo Thanks for the welcome and I've PM'd you. I've found the acupuncture really great - I always feel drunk afterwards which is a bonus when you're off the drink . Don't panic about the injections  once you do the first one it's easy!! Just take a deep breath and think nice thoughts (beaches and gorgeous men usually works for me) and you'll be fine. You have my number if you need any support hunni  

kizzymouse Thanks for the hello and good luck on sunday   be sure to let us know how you get on - either result, we're here for you  

Right, DH telling me to get off so  to everyone else and catch up soon 

Claudia x


----------



## Molly6 (May 2, 2005)

Quickie to Saskia to say    on your  !!!

You are bound to feel anxious - all perfectly normal I'm afraid.  I think that we all think that as soon as a BFP comes along that it is the end of the worry and that all the hard work is done!!  WRONG!!!!  It all starts from here - but try and enjoy every second of it.  And we are all wishing you lots and lots of luck!

Take care

Molly xxxx


----------



## kizzymouse (Jan 13, 2006)

just a quickie to say congrats to Saskia, a line is a line honey!!!      What day did you test?
I'm on day 14 but way too scared to test!!! Waiting til day 18.... I know I'm crazy!!!  

af will prob show on sat...usually does on day 17!!  

hello everyone else, welcome to the 2WW Claudia, hope its 3rd time lucky for you too!!!     


   xxxx


----------



## Sweet Pea (Mar 13, 2006)

Hiya Girlies!!!!!!!!

SASKIA CONGRATULATIONS SWEETIE  
I'm sending you loads of   sticky vibes  

Kizzy - STAY POSITIVE CHICK    
I'm keeping EVERYTHING crossed for you    

Pri - Hiya sweetie how did you get on today?? Haven't stopped thinking of you all day    

Claudia - Glad to hear your basting went well! wishing you loads of luck during your 2ww     

Elfie - Hello and welcome back chick!  Thats great news on your up and coming tx.  Wishing you loads of luck  

JoJoSa3 - You are welcome chick    Thats great your scan went well today.  Good luck for your jab tonight and let us know how you got on  

Tracey - Yey thats great your scan went well   Sending you loads of goodluck for stimming  

Molly - Hiya hon!  Thanks so much for the wee follie dance  
Sending you loads of goodluck for your tx this time round and here is a wee follie dance for you sweets    

Kath2 - Hello and welcome  
How did you get on with your scan today?  Goodluck with you tx and we are all always here if you need anything  

Kitty - Thanks so much for your follie dance  
I hope you are feeling better today    

Big hello to the girls I hope you are all well...
Ellie,Katrina,Em*,NorthernStar,Sam,Cathy,Po,Liz,Emma,Britta,Corrina,Lainie,Molly and Searly and anyone else I may have missed xxx


Did my 3rd Puregon jab today and I have a massive bruise where I jabbed.  I bled a good bit after and I think I must have jabbed a previous "jab site".
The important thing is it all went in this time    
Anyway 2 days to go till scan and it feel like ages away.................
Tx is dragging in this time   and I've not even been basted yet  

Luv and  
Sweetpea xxx


----------



## shiningstar (Aug 2, 2005)

Vixh and Saskia huge congrats to you both  

Kizzy good luck honey sending you tons of    .

Good luck to everyone on 2ww and those starting IVF.

Finding it hard to keep up not been on much as I havent been having any tx.  Had my follow up appointment with cons today he is referring me for IVF at the Glasgow Royal, also spoke to him today regarding blood clotting as my mum has DVT and my aunt, gran and granddad had it, so he is testing me in the meantime, I did mention this to the midwife before last cycle but she just brushed me off  , at least he listened to me.

I will hang about here for a while but I will starting posting on the iui friends or IVF thread, I just hoope to read many more BFP on this thread, good luck to all.



Katrina


----------



## saskia b (Aug 3, 2006)

Thanks for all your good wishes ladies. I am still in shock and trying to be level headed etc!  

Good luck to you all. Kizzy I tested 14 days after iui. As it was only faint my clinic told me I am to test again tomorrow etc and hopefully it will look darker!

Will try and catch up soon and do more personals- sorry!

Saskia xx


----------



## cruelladeville (Mar 13, 2006)

Wow, there's been lot's of activity on here!

Pri - how are you?  How was the egg collection?  Hope you got some lovely eggs and that you aren't too sore and bloated.

Molly - good that you are back on injections and trying again....let's hope this is the one.

Kitty - how is it going with the stimming?  Are there lot's of side-effects?  What are you on?  I think I will be on Puregon.  

I will be phoning hospital tomorrow to find out whether we can get NHS funding...hope so!  It will save us a few bob.

Hi to all...there are so many now that I think I've lost track! xx


----------



## Kath2 (Sep 26, 2006)

Thank you everyone for your lovely welcome & good luck messages.  As you all know already it means a lot to suddenly find all these people who understand.

The scan went well today with one good size follie and a couple of smaller ones.  Going back on Friday but in meantime told to do ovulation tests.  it all seems to be happening much faster than i thought it would but a long way to go yet!

JoJo - good to hear your scan went well.  You're right; the first glimpse of the scanning device is quite an eye-opener isn't it!!!  

Must go as have to get an early(ish) night.  Hi to everyone and hope you all have good days tomorrow.
Kath2  x


----------



## Tcardy (Nov 4, 2005)

a big   to Saskia   , hope the line is even darker this morning and you can really start to believe it   

Tracey


----------



## searly (Jul 4, 2005)

well done Saskia


----------



## Pri769 (Mar 15, 2006)

Hi all

First of all a big  to all you lovely ladies for being there as always and the good luck wishes... and I deeply apologise for not coming on yesterday to let u all know how I got on.. I cam home and my mum and nan came to see us then I went to sleep 

Well everything went well and I got 6-7 eggs !!  Now just waiting fo rthe dreaded to call to see how many, if any, fertilised - They said they will call between 11.30 and 1pm so I was waiting for them before I logged on - But nothing, feeling very anxious - Promise to let u all know as soon as I hear

Saskia - CONGRATS honey - that is the best news - Have u tested again today ?
Tracey - How are u getting on with the jabs hun - Not long for EC - Dont worry, its not as bad as we think
Sweetpea - How are u doing hun ?  Good luck for scan tomorrow
Kizzy - You brave girl, hang in there !!  I cant believe ur not tempted

Hope everyone else is ok, sorry no more personals, but Im just so nervous - not thinking straight at the moment

Pri..xx

P.S  DH has cancelled his trip - says he was feeling guilty !!!


----------



## JoJoSa3 (Sep 23, 2006)

Well, got first injection of Puregon over and done with.  Gave DH the leaflet so he could "talk" me through prepping the injection, he's Mr Practical, but almost passed out at the idea of giving me the injection himself, so I had to give him something do do so he felt he was contributing!  After having palpitations and bottling out of several "I'm going to do it now" moments, I finally got it in.  Hmm, not keen, but I'd walk over broken glass to have a baby so a little needle's nothing is it?
Question for anyone who's taking (or taken) puregon - where do you inject?  In the stomach or the thigh?  Aand how long before the injection do you take yours out of the fridge?  The leaflet said 5 minutes but it stung like mad, my clinic said 30 minutes before but is this OK? 

So pleased for you Saskia, your new is just what we all want to hear, it proves that it does work!  Hope you take time to enjoy the wonderful news, and take extra special care of yourself.

Pri - so glad it went well for you yesterday.  Will be thinking of you for the rest of the day, hope your phone call is the best news.  

Claudia, thanks for the message - I'm off to try to figure out how to reply.  Hope you are OK today, and good to hear your basting went well.

Oops!  Got to go, just noticed the time, and I'm supposed to be somewhere else!

JoJo
XXXXX


----------



## Tcardy (Nov 4, 2005)

Hey Pri 

glad to hear ec went well, hope you get your phone call very soon (keep in touch), did you feel anything during ec, are you off work?, did my 1st injection myself last night (was scared) but did it in the end

Jojo - glad your 1st jab went well, i am taking puregon and i inject at the top of my thigh, thats the only place i was told!!

Tracey


----------



## Pri769 (Mar 15, 2006)

Hi

They just called - They took 8 follies, and got 6 eggs, one was damaged during collection and 1 was abnormal ??
But 4 have fertilised and I go in tomorrow at 11.15 for ET - So nervous - She said she will know about the 
quality tomorrow... If we want to freeze two when do we get given this option?

Tracey - I didnt remembera  thing or feel anything - It really wasnt that bad  
Jojo - Well done on 1st jab - I did mine in the thigh too - The pregnyl I took out 5 mins before - but it does  sting a little - maybe u can take it out a little earlier ?

Pri...xx


----------



## Tcardy (Nov 4, 2005)

Hey Pri

replied to you on the other thread hunni   

Tracey


----------



## saskia b (Aug 3, 2006)

Hi again ladies,

Well thankyou so much for all your kind messages you guys are so cool!
I did another test today a ClearBlue one with words and it said PREGNANT so I can assume I am I guess but it just feels so weird! Am very cautious and don't want to believe it in case it all turns out to be a mistake    

How are you all doing?

Pri- Wishing you and your little embies all the best    Really have my fingers crossed for you!
Make sure you put your feet up after ET and look after you!!!

Tracey- thanks for the lovely message, good luck to you I wish you all the best hun   

JoJo- Well done on the injection front you brave girl! I am a very big baby when it comes to needles but like you say we would do all sorts for our dream to come true....like even take the yukky cyclogest in the back door for 12 weeks, oh joy!

Hello to everyone else I really hope you are all well! Sorry for lack of personals but boy there are sooooo many now!

Catch up again soon,

saskia xx  ps. sending you all


----------



## saskia b (Aug 3, 2006)

By the way I meant to mention to Kizzy that I have been reading your 2ww diary! I too had erratic mood swings, abdo cramps like af pains amongst other symptoms so chin up until test please!!! wishing you lots of luck, i have fingers crossed for you hun


----------



## kizzymouse (Jan 13, 2006)

thanks Saskia

And congrats again, better believe it if it says PREGNANT!!!   

The pain I have is weird, its on and off and really low down and not like af pain, feels heavy down there too but that could be cyclogest.

I'll know soon enuff, cant imagine seeing 2 lines!!


----------



## Sweet Pea (Mar 13, 2006)

Hiya girls  

PRI - FANTASTIC NEWS SWEETIE  
I WISH YOU ALL THE LUCK IN THE WORLD FOR YOUR ET TOMORROW  
I'LL BE THINKING ABOUT YOU CHICK  


SASKIA - YEY LOOKS LIKE YOU ARE CHICK!!!!!!!!!!       
When do you go to the hospital to get it confirmed?


KIZZY - HANG IN THERE SWEETIE!  AND STAY  
SENDING YOU A WEE HUG (and stuff!)    


JOJO - Well done with your 1st jab  
I jab Puregon too but I do mine in my tummy.  I take mine out the fridge about 5 mins before injecting and hold it in my hand for about 1 minute before preparing.
They always sting and each leave a bruise about the size of a penny (well mine do anyway)  But its all worth it if it works!


KATH - Thats GREAT news on those follies   
Loads and loads of luck for your scan tomorrow and here is a wee follie dance to help the wee ones grow    


KATRINA - Hiya sweets its great to hear from you  
Thats great news you are being referred to GRI for IVF.  Thats where I'll be referred to if IUI doesn't work.  When do they think you'll receive tx and how long is the wait??  Please keep in touch now and again with this thread as I would like to know how you are getting on...I'm really nosey  


Big   to everyone  


Well got my scan tomorrow so I'll speak to you all tomorrow and let you know how I get on..........
        


Luv and  
Sweetpea xxx


----------



## saskia b (Aug 3, 2006)

Hey Kizzy I don't want to "lead you on" as such but what you are describing is exactly what I have which is why I didn't believe it at first!


----------



## kizzymouse (Jan 13, 2006)

its all over girls, af arrived and tested negative.

One more iui left, tho dont think it will work for me.

good luck to everyone else


----------



## claudiamark (Aug 7, 2006)

Hello Ladies.

kizzymouse So sorry to hear your news..  It's so upsetting I know - been there twice now. I know it's hard but give yourself time to get over this one and then onwards and upwards to the next.   Sending you a huge big hug  and lots of . Take some time to yourself (chocolate and ice cream work well) and remember we're all here for you  

JoJo Got your PM and look forward to chatting soon 

Pri Best of luck with your ET today   Everything is crossed for you!!

Kath2 Hope your follies are growing nice and juicy here's a follie dance for you         

Hi to everyone else and sorry no more personals - I'm off to start my 2ww diary! 

Claudia x


----------



## saskia b (Aug 3, 2006)

Kizzymouse,

So sorry hun I really thought it was your time too, my heart goes out to you it really does, this world is not fair. Sending you a massive  

Saskia xx


----------



## JoJoSa3 (Sep 23, 2006)

^hello

Kizzymouse - my heart goes out to you.  Sending you lots of    

Pri769 - thanks for the advice on the injections.         Hope the ET goes well today.  Let us know how you get on.

Sweetpea - thanks for injection advice - I hadn't thought of holding it in my hand so I'll give it a go tonight.

Claudia, look after yourself during your 2WW!  I'll be keeping an eye on your diary too.

Had a bit of a problem with my injection last night, as I took it out there was a bit of the fluid on my skin.  Panicked a bit, but called the clinic today and they said it can happen occasionally.  To be honest, I thought I'd got myself all on an even keel emotionally before this treatment started, but this week I've been a bit of a wreck.  I've got so tense my neck muscles have siezed up.  But today I'm feeling weirdly calm and OK again.  I think that being on here has helped hugely, just knowing you are all there each day.  So thank you.  

JoJo
xxxx


----------



## going it alone (Feb 11, 2006)

Hi all
Well what a busy week. Sorry I haven't been posting. Have had a bad back and my computer chair is not the best so have avoided it this week. So this will be short and sweet. Was sent home early from work today and bought a TENS machine so hopefully that will help.

Pri - How did ET go? Well I hope.

Saskia - Huge congrats. Has it sunk in yet. There are days when mine has and days when it hasn't, despite being the size of a house.

Kizzy - I'm so sorry hun.  

Wil try to catch up more over the weekend.

Love and babydust to all

Sam xx


----------



## cruelladeville (Mar 13, 2006)

Hi

Aaah Kizzy, so sorry.  Have a nice bottle of wine and a good cry.

Saskia - fantastic news and on your first go!  Whoo hoo.

Pri-dying to know how the ET was?

How was the scan Sweet Pea?

Nothing to report here, really.  Just waiting to start IVF but will BMS in the meantime....miracles can happen, I suppose. 

Have a nice weekend ladies.


----------



## shiningstar (Aug 2, 2005)

Kizzy so sorry honey sending you a big   take care of yourself.

Sam hope back gets better soon.

Pri how are you how did things go?

Sweetpea how are you?

Good luck to those on the 2ww hope its not sending you all too  

Katrina


----------



## Magpie (May 19, 2005)

So sorry to hear your news Kizzy. Sending you lots and lots of  

Hi to everyone else at whatever stage you are at.

I have an appointment to see my consultant next Friday. I'm hoping that I will be able to start our 2nd IUI about 10 days after that.

I hope you all have a good weekend,

Liz
x


----------



## Sweet Pea (Mar 13, 2006)

Hiya girls just a quicky..........

But first of all I want to send Kizzy a massive  
I hope you are ok sweetheart xxx


Had my scan today and it went ok.  Had the training nurse (and the sister supervising) and I have to say she did great.  She was a little too gentle and a couple of times the sister had to help her but all in all she did good.

I have 1 almost matured follie sitting at 1.6 (left ovary)
and have 2 (smaller) potential ones at 1.2 and 1.3 (right ovary)

So had to do another Puregon jab when I came home to fatten them up 
      

Got to back tomorrow night for the Pregnal jab.............

and basting on Monday!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Going now to chill and watch some telly.
Hope you all have a lovely weekend

Luv and  
Sweetpea xxx


----------



## Molly6 (May 2, 2005)

Hi everyone

My thoughts are with you Kizzymouse - am so sorry to hear the news.  Words are hard to find as you must be feeling so numb and down in the dumps.  Getting back on the roller coaster can help at times - but just do what feels right for you and look after yourself.

Sweatpea - follies sounds great      (Follie dance is for Kath2 too!!).  Good news about the jab coming up soon.  Although I'm only a few days behind you I know that my pregnyl jab is a long way off as it normally doesn't happen until day 16 - 20.  Only on day 6!!!

Pri - god luck for the  !  You must be so delighted and excited!  ANd great news about husband - but dont feel guilty!!!

JoJo - congrats on starting the injections.  They aren't so bad are they!  It is more the thought of doing than anything else I think.  It becomes as normal as brushing your teeth!

Katrina - keep us posted about the blood clotting.  Interested to know what tests they do and the news.  

Lotusflower - any news of the NHS funding?  The more info we all have the better!  Do hope it is good news for you though.

Good luck to everyone on the   (think Claudia is there too??) and to people doing the old jabs and having scans, and to the inbetweenies!  I definitely need a list to remind me of who is doing what!

Have a good weekend all,

Lots love  

Molly xxxx


----------



## Kath2 (Sep 26, 2006)

Hello girls!

Saskia - that is really fantastic news.  Look after yourself.  Great to see success on your first treatment.

Thanks for the follie dances Sweatpea, Claudia and Molly. Sweatpea here's one for you     

Sorry Kizzy to hear about AF. Sending you a big 

My scan was OK but follie hadn't grown as much as the nurse thought it might have done. so got another scan booked for Tues.  Really hope I'm ready for IUI by then as I'm off to New York next Thursday for a long weekend. (booked a long time ago before I knew we would have started tx.  That'll teach me to relent from putting my life on hold!)

Kath xx


----------



## kizzymouse (Jan 13, 2006)

Dont worry about me girls, I'm not down, I'm okay, cant do much about it, guess iui isnt for me, damn annyoing I have to do another one b4 I can qualify for ivf.  

Havent really had af yet, sorry this is tmi but...all I've had is a little bit of black/brown blood ( well I think its blood...its gross!!)  but did another test and it was negative this am. If it was gonna be positive it would by now surely?    

I just want af to show properly, what am I meant to tell clinic is day one!!!?  If no red blood by tomorrow am I will test again i suppose though I think its just a matter of time.

Just fed up of going thru all the down regging, injections 2ww for nothing at the end, its crap but hey its life!! took me four times to pass each driving test (bike and car!!)    

good luck Sweetpea for basting!!!!


----------



## Lainie (Sep 15, 2006)

Hi All
Im sorry to hear of the bad news-sent you a ittle email but big hugs and kisses and now more big hugs and kisses of luck for next time-few youve taken all my energy now!
Well I was on the 2WW but not to see if I was pregnant but to have my first iui and jump on the escalator. So on day 1 of my cycle, as requested I phoned the hospital to let them know that I was on day 1 and to book myself in for bloodtests to see when I was ovulating from day 10. Lo and behold, the nurse told me I was too late and they were full  As per my usual useless self I just said oh ok thank you and hung up the phone.  For 4 days I was left asking myself "Was it like this every month-first come first served?, should I try and see if I can afford to go private?What if I am never first and never get in?"  Also I hate needles and the thought of blood tests everyday got me right stressed-so thinking that every month I may have them and then to be dissapointed by thursday had turned me into a nervous wreck.  So Thursday, I rang them back and asked would it be like this every month.  They told me then that the consultant (who I have never met) had left and that from next month, as long as I started after the 25th, she promised I would have the treatment.  Did she not know I was freaking out-my first time and just the nature of having issues conceiving?  Anyway so I am no longer on my 2WW for iui but my 6 WW for IUI.  I also suffered a vasvagel reaction on the IUI test run. Previously the nurse had told me that it was very unlikely I would get another reaction as it is so rare.  However on the phone she told me that when I came in, she would have to arrange for 3 nurses to be present because of the complications that I had experienced last time-hhmmm so shes not so confident, me thinks that it wont happen again.  Oh well at least they are very nice nurses and they are taking precautions.

They tell you to try and not to get too stressed at work etc but I think this whole thing is quite stressful, so Im going back to work now to have a stress free day.......................

All the luck in the world to all the girls on here. Lots of lucky magical kisses and hugs coming from me to you

Thanks for letting me have the gripe.

By the way, I told you all that I was going to ask why I was going to have to receive bloodtests and not many others do-she gave me a leaflet and it says its the new more accurate way of testing for surges-better than scans etc.  So if you are not getting this even though i hate blood tests, it might be an idea to ask for them or mention it.x
Lainie


----------



## Pri769 (Mar 15, 2006)

Hi all

Just a quick one to say sorry to hear of your BFN to Kizzy...

ET went really well - had 2 which were 4 cells put back - They graded them 2.5 out of 3 which I guess is good !!

Have to go - got house full believe it or not

Will catch up soon


----------



## doozer (Aug 28, 2006)

Hi! i am new to this board. 
have surfed just about every page. things not going to well on the iui front. i had my puregon upped to a first dose of 150iu on day 5 then back to 100iu day 7 and 9. by day 9, loads of cervical mucous and defo ovulation pains. went for follow up ultrasound day 11, follicle only 13mm. they gave me a further 2 jags and next scan confirmed i had probably ovulated. the cycle was abandoned but from thurs (day 19) i have had brown discharge only. no cramps, no sore boobs and the discharge is already lighter. i did a test on the thurs which was neg. if your cycle is short, is it possible that your period will be lighter with less AF symptoms or is it by some miracle, the discharge is implantation. i have no tests in the house, going a bit mad, D xx​


----------



## Po (Apr 4, 2006)

Arrrgh! Sorry folks I just did a message to you all, previewed it, clicked something and the blasted thing has disappeared? I'm using laptop in bed and bum going numb so will come back tomorrow to try again!
Warm wishes to all.
Po. xxxx


----------



## going it alone (Feb 11, 2006)

Po - It's annoying when you lose a post isn't it.    

Doozer - First of all welcome to the board. Sorry hun but I'm not sure about puregon as I was on Clomid, and my cycle is always long. Hope some of the others may be able to shed some light.

Pri - Way to go girl. Fingers crossed, and everything else. And loads of sticky vibes coming your way.

Lainie - gripe away all you want to. It's what we're here for. Best of luck next month.

Kizzy - Four's obviously your lucky number. Here's hoping.


Kath - Hope all goes well on Tuesday and that you get to enjoy NY. It's somewhere I'd love to go.

Sweetpea - Hope all goes well for you tomorrow. Will be thinking of you.

Love and hugs to everyone I've rudely missed.

Sam xx


----------



## kizzymouse (Jan 13, 2006)

Hi Girls

I have decided to take a months break, and do 4th iui nov/dec. It takes so long for me as my clinic makes me down reg first so you have to wait until day 21 of cycle, so I have to wait for next af to arrive.  I cant face starting again right away.  I really thought it would work way before I got to this stage.  

I think it will be ivf for me as I cant see 4th go working either  

So I might not be around much but will be checking in to see how you are all getting on.       good luck xx


----------



## misky (Jan 30, 2006)

Hi ladies, 

Phew - I have not posted for a few days and there are loads of things going on. 

First of all - huge congrates to Vixh and saskiab. We wish you a wonderful healthy and happy 9 months. Lots of love and sticky vibes to you both. When do you go for your first scans? 

Welcome to the newbies - Cludiamark, Jojosa3, Po, Searly, Kath2 and Doozer! Wishing you all the very best for your journeys and hoping that yo get that much hoped for little person very soon! 

Molly mo - best of luck for your natural 2WW. I hope that you are feeling positive with it. 

Pri - Lovely, I replied to you on the other thread. Glad your DH is going to be around for you during your 2WW. It sounds like you want him there! 

Liz - Hello lovely. Back on the rollercoaster! Hope that the 2 weeks leading up to your next treatment are restful and that your building works have finished! 

Katrinar - You will find a few names you know on the IUI girls turned IVF thread. There has been a mass move almost of several of us over there. Hope you are OK. 

Kizzy - Ms I am not down, I really wanted this to work! Thinking of you and hoping that your fourth IUI is the magic number. I think it was Sam saying that the stats naturally peak at 4 cycles and 9 cycles. Fingers crossed for you in October/ November!

Lotusflower - Replied to you on the other thread. Hope you are staying sane with all that is going on! 

Sweetpea - My goodness, right back into it. I hope that you are feeling positive and well with this cycle! 

Molly6 - really sorry to hear about your BFN. Hope that you are looking after yourself and doing nice things! 

Corrina - , yucky bug. Hope that the kids are all back at school and you are starting to feel much better.  

Em* - yeah for you quitting your job. I have just done the same thing. Hope that you find a much more positive environment soon! 

Sam - Ohh, 88 days to go. How exciting that you are going to met your little people very soon. i thought you were going o use a swiss ball at the computer?? Hope that back is feeling a bit better. When do you leave work? 

Elfie - here's hoping that having the polyp removed is going to be the magic ticket for you! Hop the waiting goes quickly! 

Po - What area of the children's services do you work in. I too work with children and was finding that a bit difficult going through tx as well. 

JoJo - really please that the nursery gave you a good send off after all the hard work you put in. It is hard to let go from things that you really have put your heart and soul in. 

Things for me are fine. I 'finished' work on Thursday and had a friend come and stay for the weekend. It was lovely to see her and we booked a massage and a movie which was just what was needed. So now I have to go and complete the stuff I wa snot able to get done over the last few weeks. Ohh and am feeling positive that this is going to work as there have been five ladies become preg in September!! 

Hope every one has a lovely week.


----------



## Sweet Pea (Mar 13, 2006)

Ladies !!!!!!!!!

I hope you all had a nice weekend  


Misky - Sounds like you had a lovely weekend...just what you needed! Good for you girl    Yes thanks I'm feeling fine x Yes my hospital have us going straight onto tx if scan shows everything ok and everytime it has!  Take care sweets  


Kizzy - Good to hear from you sweetheart! and I'm glad you are ok.  Maybe its a good thing you are taking a month off to chill a bit, you have been through the mill you poor thing.  Enjoy it chick    Thanks for your good luck wishes  


Sam - Hiya hon how are you?  Thanks so much for thinking about me today..that was so sweet   


Po - Its a bummer when that happens! hope you are well sweets x


Doozer - Hiya and welcome to the thread  
I've been taking Puregon jabs and my cycle has not been that shorter?
Please forgive me but I'm not really sure what has happened with your tx.
If your cycle has been cancelled then did you have BMS (baby making sex)?
Why was your cycle cancelled? Was it because you had already ovulated?
Sorry for all the questions but I hope I (or someone) can help  


Pri - I'm soooooooo pleased ET went well    
Haven't stopped thinking about you and I WISH YOU ALL THE LUCK IN THE WORLD  FOR THIS TO WORK       


Lainie - Awe sweetie I really feel for you    To be honest with you your clinic sounds a bit out of date!  Surely it cant come down to first come first served......Where is the justice in that!  I know how hard it can be waiting for tx to start, it feels like a lifetime just waiting.  But please remember IT WILL HAPPEN!
Just try and stay positive chick and look after yourself!
We are always here if you need a rant (or anything!) 


Kath - Hiya sweets and thanks for the follie dance x  Good Luck for your scan tomorrow and here is another wee follie dance for you to fatten then up     
I hope you have a great time in New York.  We were there over Christmas just passed and it was FANTASTIC!  We are planning on going back again next summer (if tx doesn't work, as we had put everything on hold this year because of tx).  Anyway just go and have a brilliant time...and you will!!!  


Molly - Hiya chick and thanks for the follie dance   sending one right back at ya       Am I counting right are you on day 9 now?  Anyway I hope you are happy jabbing    


Liz - Thats great!  Good luck on Friday sweets  


Claudia - How you getting on with your 2ww?    


JoJo - What day are you on now chick? Have you done all your jabs?  


Saskia - Had it confirmed yet?    


Big HELLO to the girls.. Ellie,Katrina,Cathy,Tracey,Emma,Em*,Northernstar and anyone else I may have missed xxx


Well girls had my basting today and it went well, THANK GOODNESS!!!
I was dreading it as the last time it really hurt when the Nurse put the catheter in.
The Trainee Nurse (who did my scan) was going to do it this time until she asked me how I was and I said really nervous because it hurt the last time.
So she told the Sister (who was going to supervise) what happened and the Sister said maybe she would be better to do it.
I felt a bit bad as she was really good and gentle doing my scan on Friday BUT kinda glad because I didn't want it to hurt again. Not saying that it would have as it was a different Nurse.
Anyway it didn't hurt one bit   in fact I never felt a thing..... I was sooooooooo releaved!
So thats me now on the 2ww AGAAAAAAIN  
                

Speak to you all tomorrow. Going for an early night  
Luv and  
Sweetpea xxx


----------



## KittyH (Feb 3, 2006)

Just wanted to give a big hug to Kizzy - sorry it didn't work this time, hun. I'm glad you're finding strength to prepare youself for another go soon,
Love Kitty x


----------



## Sweet Pea (Mar 13, 2006)

Hiya Kitty

Sorry I never mentioned you sweets  
I hope you are well?

Luv and  
Sweetpea xxx


----------



## Molly6 (May 2, 2005)

Hi all

This is a quickie - been working until 8 and started early so pretty tired and going to bed!!  Eyes have been starring at computer from stupid time this morning   

Cant believe Sweatpea that you are back on the 2WW again!  That seems like the quickest turnaround ever I think!  All sounds as if it went well today - well done!  Yep you are right - I'm on day 9 today - also flown by - cant believe just how quick it goes.  the pre 2WW goes quick but then the post 2WW is the slowest!! 

Doozer - welcome to us! 

Kizzy - maybe the month off will be good. I toyed with it this time too but will probably do it next time now if I get there (hopefully not!)

Lainie - your clinic do not sound very supportive at all.  Some clinics and nurses are so sweet and go out of their way to help.  Remember that we are here anyway to answere any questions or to let off a bit of steam.......

Good luck to others on 2ww  - is it just Pri and Claudia - newly joined by Sweatpea?  Sorry if I have missed anyone off girls

Hope others are ok - wont mention you all but have been reading and catching up!

I'm fine - still jabbing - scan on Friday (my birthday!! - so hopefully good news!).  

Molly xxx


----------



## kizzymouse (Jan 13, 2006)

Aww thanks Kitty hun, how's your ivf going?   

I will have to come to Glasgow if/when I do it!!  

Glad I'm waiting til next af to go again, will get basted just b4 xmas, maybe that will be lucky!! xxx


----------



## Pri769 (Mar 15, 2006)

Hi all

Molly - Hope all goes well for Friday - on your bday too !!    
Kizzy - Hope ur feeling a little stronger and will be ready to go again in Nov/Dec   
Sweetpea - So glad basting went well hun... so u are now on the 2ww wait too ?  Im so glad to have you with me    
Doozer -   and welcome sweetie
Kitty - how are u ?
Claudia - when do u test ?

Hope everyone else is doing ok... My 2ww is just going really slowly... Bored of sitting at home now.. Had a busy weekend but yesterday just dragged..
(sorry for those who read on other thread)
Its been a nightmare, as mentioned I had a house full over the weekend, I didnt have to do much but it was quite stressful.. Basically my cousin is getting married to DH's bro and they were trying to fix a wedding date... Her family live in the US and her dad came over to discuss the plans... They want it in July in Florida, but if my test is positive I wont really be able to go as (baby) will only be 3-4 wks.  Anyway all kicked off as my cousin who I put up for 6 months wants it to go ahead with or without me and my parents and inlaws dont.. How selfish - She doesnt realise not only will I miss her wedding but DH will miss his bro's wedding...Anyway they decided if my test is   it will be postponed to Dec - Now the whole thing depends on me - Its horrible as it feels people are desparate to know the result so they can plan the wedding - Wish I never told them now      Sorry for the rant    

Pri...xx


----------



## Madigan (Jan 6, 2006)

Hi - can i join you guys on this thread.... am also on dreaded 2ww (IUI last Friday, so on day 4 now) and need some company 
Pri - what day are you on?


----------



## cruelladeville (Mar 13, 2006)

Hi all

Hi Madigan - another new member, wow!  Good luck on your 2ww, hope it works out for you!

Sweet Pea - another 2ww...good luck and glad to hear basting went well.  When do you test?

Hi Misky - you must be relieved to have finished work...when do you go back home?  

I must say I'm a bit out of touch here so forgive me if I don't mention everyone but good luck to all the 2ww'ers...stay strong!!  

I can't believe that in less than 3 weeks I will be starting IVF, yikes!!!!!  Heeelp.


----------



## Madigan (Jan 6, 2006)

Hi Lotus Flower, how do you feel about starting IVF ?I will be doing the same thing if this IUI (my 3rd) does not work. Good luck XX


----------



## HellyS (Nov 3, 2005)

hello everyone,
We have started the sniffing/injections for our 2nd medicated DIUI this morning so hopefully I will be able to join you if thats ok.  I did try on my last cycle but DH thought I was becoming too addicted to the site as I was on here all of the time   

Good luck to all of you 2ww'ers      I will try and catch up where everyone is at over the next couple of days.

Love and luck to you all
HellyS
xxx


----------



## going it alone (Feb 11, 2006)

Hi all
Just a quickie from me to wish all of you on the 2ww the best of luck. Can't be on for long as am at work and in a busy place.

Love Sam xx


----------



## JoJoSa3 (Sep 23, 2006)

Welcome to Doozer, Lainie, Madigan and HellyS - wow there's quite a few of us on here now!

Sweetpea, so glad your basting went well, hope the   goes quickly!

Kizzymouse, hope you are OK while you take some time out to decide on 4th IUI.  I believe the stats peak at the 4th go, so you never know...

Molly6, hope the scan goes well on Friday.

Lotusflower - less than 3 weeks to go!  How are you feeling?  Excited and nervous all rolled up in one?  

Kath, New York, how fabulous!  I've always wanted to go there as everyone I know who's been raves about it and would go back in a heartbeat.  Have a fantastic time, you'll have so much to see and do that it will take your mind off everything.

Pri, you rant away honey. I'm so sorry your family have put you under pressure.  Now is your time though, so I know it's easier said than done, but concentrate on yourself .

Hi also to Po, Lainie, Sam, and Misky, and sorry if I've missed anyone.

Had my scan on Monday, 2 follies at 6mm each, one on each side, have to go back for another scan on Friday.  Haven't posted recently as have been having arguments with DH, as he is supposed to go to a 'very important' meeting in London on Tuesday, and I've asked him to consider cancelling just in case this is when I'll get the nod to inject and trigger ovulation and he needs to be there to provide the  .  I went nuts, what's more important, us or a flippin meeting?  He's waiting to see what happens at the scan on Friday, meanwhile I'm worried sick that the two things will clash.  I can't believe he even has to think about this.  Men..  no idea.

JoJo


----------



## Pri769 (Mar 15, 2006)

Madigan - Welcome - MY ET was also on Fri - do u test Fri 13th as well ?
Jojo - Thast great about your scan -   to DH, surely he can work around this ?

Helly - Welcome honey and   for this cycle

Hope everyone else is doing ok 

9 more days to go !!!

Pri..xx


----------



## Sweet Pea (Mar 13, 2006)

Hello girlies..............

Hope you are all well??


Pri - Awe sweetheart that was so nice what you said, THANKYOU, and DITTO!!!
Familys   they dont have a clue!!!  Because they are not actually going through this themselves they have no idea what pressure they are putting you under    Try and not let it stress you out sweets YOU, DH AND THOSE EMBIES (  BABIES) ARE MORE IMPORTANT THAN ANYONE AND ANYTHING!
Take care chick!  Sending you   galore!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


JoJo - Sending you a wee follie dance to fatten up those follies      I hope you and DH have got the meeting thing sorted out and you are ok  
Thanks for the 2ww wishes  


Sam - I hope you are not overdoing it chick??!!  


Helly - Good to hear from you hon!  Sending loads of goodluck you way for tx.  Keep us informed how you are getting on  


Lotusflower - Hiya sweets how are you?  Getting excited??  Thankyou so much for you goodluck wishes    Take good care of yourself over the next 3 weeks and dont forget to post to us now and again!  I want to hear how you are getting on x


Madigan - Welcome to the thread     chick during your  


Molly - Hiya sweets!  Sending you loads of   for your scan on Friday      Yes chick I'm back on!  This is the 3rd one now and all have been back to back    So hopefully 3rd time lucky    Oh and Thanks so much for your Goodluck wishes..you are a star!


Big hello to ALL the girls xxx


Got my scan yesterday and I HAVE ovulated    

However it was only one follie as the other two didn't mature enough to release.

BUT IT ONLY TAKES ONE        

So my due date is 14th and hospital test date is 19th  

To be totally honest, and I know I'm the very one to tell everyone to stay positive, but this time I (and DH) are being more grounded and realistic.
We had got our hopes up REALLY high, and when it never worked 1st and 2nd time round it really floored us both.
So this time we are not expecting this to work.
With this now being 3rd tx we feel that this is just a proceedure we have to go through to get to the next. 
I'll try and stay as normal as possible but I am cutting out caffeine and heavy lifting etc.
Anyway we will just have to wait and see    


Luv and  
Sweetpea xxx


----------



## Molly6 (May 2, 2005)

Thanks Sweatpea    - was just about to right a long email to everyone.....but you have beaten me to it!!  Couldn't have done a better job - so wont repeat!!   

Hope the wait goes well Sweatpea - you sound serene and nice and chilled!  Great news about ovulating - its always a worry isn't it waiting to find out if all the injections have actually worked and you have a proper chance of things working!

One more day in work tomorrow for a while - cant wait to get tomorrow over and done with - then only one day in the work the following week.    Whooopppeeeeee!!    So can take it easy from tomorrow night.  Scan on Friday morning so will hopefully find out about folie sizes then and I will keep you all posted.  I'm notoriously a late developed - although had lots of funny sensations yesterday and cm so wondering whether it did actually happen very early  .  Probably not but had   just to make sure.  I'd hate to have all those injections and then find out that it was all a waste of time.

As always - am thinking about everyone......  ....it is almost the weekend!

Take care

Molly xxxxx


----------



## Sweet Pea (Mar 13, 2006)

Hi Molly
You are sooooooooooooo lucky only having to go into work for one day next week....I am so jealous!!!!!!!!!    
Thanks for your kind words, you are such a sweetheart!  
Anyway I will be thinking about you all Friday and really hope those follies have matured  
You have a nice time off work, have a smashin birthday and chill out!

Luv Sweetpea xxx


----------



## Po (Apr 4, 2006)

Hi Everyone,
Since my accidental 'delete' occurence the other night - Sunday I think it was, I've not had a chance to log on. So much happens in such a short space of time, it's mad.
Sorry if I miss some of you out, not intentional just hard to keep up but I'll try.

Welcome Doozer, Hellys, Madigan. Lots of us have joined recently, it's great.

Lainie - hope things are going a bit better for you after all the rotten luck.

Molly6 - warmest wishes to you for Friday, hope it all goes well.

Kizzymouse - enjoy your break, spoil yourself. Did you say you'd have to come to Glasgow? That's where we're having treatment. Can speak more if you want too but I'm conscious that people might not want to give away too much info by way of personal detail.

Jojo - hoping all goes well with those follicles - I'd send a dance but I've not got to grips with all the fancy stuff. One of these days I'll need to have a practice. Sending you a 'psychic' dance though!! Men eh? He'll probably realise what he needs to do. 

Hi Misky - I've worked with disabled children, used to be in social work and now working in NHS on a project aimed at support inter-agency practice - is a bit complicated. Where I'm based I'm surrounded by wee ones, which I do love because it keeps the feet on the ground but they have often very complex needs and that can be scary too re: my age and increased chances of complications etc. What about you?

2week waiters - Mollymo, Pri, Claudia, Madigan, Sweatpea, and anyone else I've missed - help please.
Today is end of my day 12. Period due Friday, test day Monday. Week 1 went not too bad and feeling ok, quite balanced etc. Since weekend been feeling crappy, very pmt, broken out in lots of t-zone spots (my mum promised they would stop when I was 'older'. How much bloomin' older do I need to get!). Feeling quite low and tearful at daft things e.g. XFactor, Deal or No Deal and had one sniffle session just for no reason at all. Also been crampy basically on and off since insemination. Don't feel like I'm coping as well with this as I thought I would. Close family and a few close friends know everything that's going on. We figured it would be less stressful to be up front and have their support than to try and keep under wraps. I still think this was right decision but I'm dreading breaking the BPN news and I do feel that's what I'm expecting. I truly now understand why people are tempted into early testing. I'm not going to do it so no need to send the police but I did pick up a home test yesterday - just to have a look honest. I'm usually quite an upbeat and positive person and a put on the brave face. At least I'll know what to expect next time round and I'm off on holiday soon and really looking forward to that. How's everyone else doing?
Anyone else obsessed by every twinge?
Take care all. Will try to come on tomorrow but depends when I get home as working late. Otherwise chat again Friday.
Cheers,
Po.


----------



## cruelladeville (Mar 13, 2006)

Hi all

Actually, I suppose I shouldn't be on this thread anymore as not doing IUI but you are all so nice....!

Sweet Pea - that's right, it only takes one so go girl!  I felt exactly the same as you did with my 3rd IUI as if I was just going through the motions of doing the last step before IVF but, one good thing is that you are probably the most relaxed this time around and that's always a good thing. 

Po - oh no, it's so awful not knowing what is going on inside your body and it's impossible not to try and analyse every little thing-we all do it.  All the best! 

Molly - good luck   for the scan on Friday!!

Pri - 9 days!  It seems like only yesterday that you had EC (well, not for you-time must be dragging).  Hope those embies are settled in nicely there. 

JoJo - I agree, men are clueless.  The same thing happened to us with the first IUI and DH had to go away for the whole week while his business partner was off and we were going to potentially be basted....I also went ballistic to say the least but it turned out we were basted before then so all worked out ok in the end!

Madigan - how's your 2ww coming along?  Yes, I am excited about IVF as it's a step forward but also a bit nervous.

Tracy - how are you doing?

Kizzy - I nearly did a 4th IUI (my gynae said we should persevere with it and that IVF wasn't that much more of a higher success rate) and quite a few people had said that the 4th go shows good success rates so you never know.  Anyway, enjoy your break until then! 

I have a dilemma and wanted to get your advice if you don't mind.  I had an email from CARE saying that we are eligible for this free IVF trial.  They are testing this month and then they do ER in November and FET in February.  The thing is I am meant to start IVF this month and will have to choose one or the other.  This free one is, obviously going to save us loads and it has an 80% success rate as opposed to the 22% with normal IVF.  I just don't know what to do-it seems like a long time to wait until Feb when I could be doing IVF now.  What would you do?

Thanks, advice is much appreciated.


----------



## Kath2 (Sep 26, 2006)

Just a quick message to say hello to everyone and good luck for whatever is happening over the next few days for you.   

Had another scan yesterday and decided to abandon tx for this cycle as follies doing a very half hearted attempt at growing.  Will try again next month but this time with medication.  Feeling OK about - after all we are a few tiny steps further ahead than we were a few weeks ago as the clinic now has some evidence about my cycle.

Looking forward to catching up with all your news on Tuesday night after I've completed some serious retail therapy in NY this weekend!


Kath x


----------



## HellyS (Nov 3, 2005)

Good morning,

Pri - only 8 more days....................   

Sweetpea -           for the 14th x

Po - Try to stay positive, the cramps can be a good sign too - not long now..........     

Kath - sorry to hear you had to abandon.  Have a great time in NY, retail therapy always works wonders for me!

Molly - you lucky lady only having to go in to work for one day next week.... Good luck for Friday  

Lotusflower - hard choice.....I think I would be tempted to do the IVF cycle this month as hopefully you will be about 4 months pregnant by the time the February trial comes round.......just my personal opinion - although the success rate is a lot higher..........and is free........aaaaaaarrrrrrrrgggggggh  I dont know - difficult one hun - good luck with whatever you decide.

On a personal note, injections are going fine.  Have to go tomorrow for a scan to see how things are doing.

Love to you all
Helly
xxx


----------



## misky (Jan 30, 2006)

Hello lovely ladies!!

Firstly - Madigan, welcome. Hope your 2WW is going well and you are staying sane. It is a mad old time and you have done two on your own   !!

Sweetpea - Really pleased that basting went well for you given your last go. Not nice going into it thinking you are going to be hurt but great that they listened to you. Sending you loads of these.          

Molly6 - Ohh, have you got anything nice planned for your birthday, aside from your scan . Wishing you loads of luck for it tomorrow. 

Pri - Ohh my goodness. You have a baby verses a wedding!! There is really no question. I can not believe that some people do not realise the pressure that you are already under with the treatment without adding that. Phew!!! I really hope that you get a big fat   and that she can be happy for you about it!

Lotusflower - Wow you have a bit of a dilemma too. I would go with what I feel is going to give me the best chance. I am not sure about your situation, but is there still a possibility that you could conceive naturally? So would you have to stop all attempts to do so if you were in the trail too? It does sound interesting tho - specially if it has an 80% success rate. You have to tell s more. I am going home on the 21st this month!!  

HallyS - Back on the rollercoaster my friend! Hope that injecting if going without a problem  . Ohh you osted while I was writting. Hope the scan goes well tomorrow! 

Sam - 85 days to go. Ohh my goodness!! It seems to have gone so fast. How is your back??

Jojo - All the very best for your scan tomorrow. Hope you have lots of nice juicy follies. Bit difficult with the meeting as well tho - tho I am not sure I understand his point (I am a bit dull  ). You do need him round otherwise all the injecting and scanning is a bit of a nonsense ah

Po - My sweets. Sending you loads of hugs   . We are all twinge obsessed at this stage and analysing every little thing we see and feel. I was doing my head in on my first time round and decided that I was just going to think I was pregnant and live with the dream (although knowing that there was a possibility that I was not!). I work in CP - difficult when you are going through this process. Your work sounds very interesting tho. One of the other ladies (and she is BFP) works with children with disabilities as well. Hope it bodes well for you  !

Kath - so sorry that you had to abandon.   I hope having a plan for the next time round help and a trip to New York to look forward to can take your mind off things. You have to tell me all the good bits. I will be going at the end of October.  

Well, I have finished work    !! So pleased and my massage lady will be too - she keeps telling me my shoulders will be glad when  have left. I think she is really saying that her hands are sore trying to rub the bricks out of my shoulders!  . So unpacking from the decoraters, only to pack again. How exciting! 

Right, away to update the list as I think the lovely Holly is going to give us a new thread very soon!

Take care and all have a great Thursday. 

M x


----------



## molly mo (Apr 26, 2004)

Hi there everyone,
Have been reading everyone's news over the past two weeks but not been posting.
Yesterday was day 14 past ovulation but never test ( don't like to unless I feel like there could be a chance, i.e at least a few days after period due.
Anyway, this morning have brown mucus so presume it is all over, hubbie wants me to do a test but cant see the point, did insert a canestan pessary this morning but won't from now so guess whole period will come out.
Utterly ****** off and depressed, don't know why ven bother to try anything ever.
Good luck to everyone still waiting, my fingers are crossed and congratulations to those who thanfully don't have to go through the 2ww again and wishing you health and happiness over the next 8 months 
Molly Mo
x


----------



## Pri769 (Mar 15, 2006)

Mollymo - Its not over yet - please dont get so down - sending u lots of         vibes

Misky - So u have finally finished work ?   and a fixed date to go - U excited ?

Helly -   for scan tomorrow

Kath - Sorry hun   

Lotusflower - What a dilemma - difficult one - I think personally I would go ahead with the IVF, only because I am so impatient -    Sorry I cant help more

Po - I know exactly what u mean, I been getting shooting pains in my ovary and (.)(.) and keep trying to analyse, alth i had the shooting pains last time so put it down to drugs - Its so dif hey ?  Not long to go for u hun - keep     

Molly -   for scan tomorrow

Sweetpea -   on ovulation - I know its hard to stay   and we dont want to get our hopes up too high when its hit us in the face the last few times, but it is important to try hun      

A big   to everyone else - hope ur all doing fine...  Think we need a list of dates people are testing


Mollymo -          Thu 5th ??
Po        -          Mon 9th ??
Pri and Madigan - Fri 13th ?
Sweetpea        -  Sat 14th ?

And the others ??

Pri..xx


----------



## Sweet Pea (Mar 13, 2006)

Hello me lurvlys!

Just a quicky to say   to Molly for your scan tomorrow      I'll be thinking about you x

Oh and of course a HUGE thanks to everyone..Pri,Misky,Helly,Lotusflower and Po..for all your kind goodluck wishes and positive thoughts  

Right back at all of you!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Luv to everyone
Sweetpea xxx


----------



## Tcardy (Nov 4, 2005)

hi girls  

had a bad day today     hospital said yesterday they might call and reduce my dose of injection anyway got to 5.30pm (when i normally inject) and they hadnt rung so injected, then bugger me at 6.00pm they leave a message telling me not to inject or tonight, so been panicking that i have mucked everythin up  

back up the hospital tomorrow for scan and blood test, please let everything be ok    sorry to have a moan


Tracey


----------



## Sweet Pea (Mar 13, 2006)

Tracey try and not worry sweetheart  
Sending you loads of GOODLUCK for tomorrow, I'll be thinking about you!


----------



## cruelladeville (Mar 13, 2006)

Hi

Helly, Misky and Pri- thanks for the advice-definitely does help.

Tracy - replied to you on the other thread but try not to worry-it will all be ok! 

Misky - gosh, can't believe you go back so soon...you must be a little bit excited?

Helly - have a good scan tomorrow! 

MollyMo - hey, it might not be the end......

DH is watching Rambo   so may go to bed now and read a book, goodnight.


----------



## misky (Jan 30, 2006)

Morning ladies 

It's FRIDAY   !!!!

Searly - best of luck for testing today! Fingers crossed for you    . 

Lotusflower - I am kind of excited about going back - but then have so much to do here as well. I think it really hit me when I get to New York (stopping over for 4 days with DH) and I have my bags with me. Funny, DH and I arrived with a pack each. We have a house to pack up to go home !

Helly - Best of luck for your scan today    

Tracey - sweets, please don't worry. In my first tx I only took half the trigger shot cos I spilt the other half. The clinic will deal with it - your job rigt now is to relax. Sending you loads of hugs   ! 

Molly6 - Hope you have fun things planned for your birthday today   !!

Molly mo - You sound completely feed up hunny. We all get to that point and think why are we doing this to ourselves - only to pick ourselves up, dust ourselves off and make another plan! I find looking at the lists of ladies that have got preg helps me regain the faith. Sending you loads of hugs   , llove and strength! 

Well, that is about all from me. Wishing you all a wonderful weekend - even if it does not stop raining!

Take care

M x


----------



## emma-pp (Mar 4, 2005)

Hi everyone - 

sorry I have not been posting - I have been reading all your posts but this time round I feel a 'strange calmness'  and can't get in to gear with anything - but I have been thinking of you all   

Hello to everyone I haven't met yet -

Sweetpea when is your test date honey? Mine is Wed but last time I came on 2 days before.....

Lotusflower have you thought about calling care and asking what they recommend 

I have 2 questions - does everyone who has had a BFP have implantation bleeding? 
and...

If my follies had not grown enough before my trigger shot what will happen?? (mine were 17 this time and I had an extra dose of menapure that morning then the trigger shot in the evening - I am convinced last time I ovulated before basting and am worried its all gone wrong again this time - )

Oh well - big hugs everyone

Love Emma xx


----------



## HellyS (Nov 3, 2005)

Afternoon ladies - TFI Friday!!!!

Well we are very busy on here so I will try to keep up...

Mollymo - I hope that you are wrong and the evil   hasnt arrived.

Sweetpea - Still crossing everything for you for this 2WW    

Tcardy - Hope everything went ok at the clinic today.  Im sure you'll be fine.  Ive heard loads of stories of people not injecting/injecting too much    

Emmapp - Massive GOOD LUCK for Wednesday for you    

hello to Misky, Pri, Kath, Lotusflower, Magidan, Po and everyone else who I have rudely missed.

Well my scan was ok - had lots of little follies all under 10 mm which is what happened last time so Im not too concerned just yet.  Im hoping that a one (or a couple) will just "take off" over the next few days.  My lining was at 7mm and I have to ring after 4 to get my blood results and find out when I have to go back.  So alls well so far.

Have a great weekend ladies
Love and luck to you all
HellyS
xxxx


----------



## Tcardy (Nov 4, 2005)

Just a quickie my loveleys as really busy at work

been back to hospital today, lots of different sized follies, had blood test and if levels are ok i will be in Monday for ec  , will let you know when i get the call 

thanks for all your wishes


Tracey


----------



## Magpie (May 19, 2005)

Hello all,

Just a quickie from me as I am going away for the weekend in an hour or so and I haven't packed yet! 

We had an appointment with our consultant this morning and we are good to go again asap with our next IUI. So I will be starting in about 10 days. Hurrah!

I hope your all ok. Catch up next week.

Liz
x


----------



## Tcardy (Nov 4, 2005)

Hey Liz

great news that you can start again     , have a great weekend away

love to everyone 


Tracey


----------



## cruelladeville (Mar 13, 2006)

Hey

Misky - it's amazing how much stuff one accumulates....we had a container but now we are emigrating again and will sell half the furniture as I hate it.  Is your DH from there or here?

Emma PP - long time no hear....apparently implantation bleeding is the exception and not the norm so don't worry too much about that!

Helly - all sounds good, girl!  I'm sure those follies will grow nicely over the next few days.

Tracy - looking good and, oh my gosh, ER on Monday, eeekkk!!!  All the best for you!! 

Magpie- isn't it nice to have a date to look forward to?  Good luck with your IUI!


----------



## SAMW (Aug 11, 2004)

everyone. My names Sam and this is my first time for IUI. I had a blood test done on tuesday (not sure what for as it was a lot to take in). I start my nasal spray on the 20th october and then to go back on the 3rd of november for blood test and a scan and if everythings ok, I'll start my jabs on the monday. The info given to me at the hospital was a lot to take in. I take it you all ladies have been through this and can give me hints and tips as i go along.

Sam xx


----------



## Tcardy (Nov 4, 2005)

Girls

hospital called and blood levels are slightly high   so need to go for another blood test and scan on Monday, hopefully by then everything will be alright and should be in for ec Tues/Weds 

SamW -   and welcome, you will find lots of support from the ladies here (i did) they are great, good luck for next month

Lotusflower - how are you hun?  

Misky - hope your ok and keeping well  

Helly - did you get your phone call hun? when is your next scan   

Emma - heres a dance to help those follies grow         

Britta - hope you and bump are well, would be lovely to hear how your doing?   

Liz -  

Pri - not long to go     how are you feeling?

sweetpea -   , how are you?

cathy -   hunni hope you and bump are well   

a big hello to carrie, molly mo, po (and any lovely ladies i have missed)

Tracey


----------



## HellyS (Nov 3, 2005)

Hello ladies hope you are all having a lovely weekend.

Mollymo - Hows things?

tcardy -       that bloods and scans are ok on Monday ready for EC on Tues/Wed - I'm sure they'll be fine  

Liz - Hope you are having a lovely weekend away.  Great news that you can get started soon - best of luck for this cycle  

SamW - Hello and welcome.  Please feel free to ask any questions that you have - it is a lot to take in when you first start tx but I'm sure that one of us will be able to help  

Sweetpea - How is the 2ww treating you?

Pri - How you doing?

Kizzy - Are you still popping on?  If so, how are you doing?  Hope you are ok.

Hello to everyone else (sorry if I have missed you out - its not intentional!!)

Quick update from me....got a phone call yesterday to say that my bloods have shot up so have to go back on Monday morning for scan/bloods.  I'm not too concerned as exactly the same thing happened last cycle.  Just keeping everything crossed that we can still go ahead.

Love to you all
Helly
xxx


----------



## going it alone (Feb 11, 2006)

Hi all

Misky - When do you go? Do you have a date yet? Glad to hear that the list of pgs help you as I often feel guilty posting on some general threads as I was lucky.

Helly - Best of luck for Monday. I have a consultant's appointment on Monday too. Hopefully I'll find out how/when they plan to deliver these bloaters of mine, hopefully at 37 weeks to give me time to settle before Christmas.

Liz - Great to hear that you've been given the goo ahead. Best of luck hun.

SamW - hello and welcome. Feel free to ask ANYTHING, we're a nice bunch and not easily shocked.

Tracey - Fingers crossed for you still to have the EC on Tuesday.

Emma - I didn't have implantation bleeding, just AF symptoms.

Huge Hi to everyone else.

Love and hugs

Sam xx


----------



## Molly6 (May 2, 2005)

Hope everyone is/had a good weekend - and thanks for birthday wishes!  Husband has spoiled me for last few days - great birthday!!

So much seems to be going on at the moment - sometimes its quiet....definitely not now!....

Welcome Sam    

Sweatpea - still got everything crossed for you and wishing things stay good for you.  

Lotusflower - its areally difficult call.  Most people going through fertility treatment are very impatient and always want to move from one treatment to another.  So the most obvious answer for most people would be to go straight into the next IVF.  I guess you have to think about the 'what if' for all scenarios - but ultimately it is one for you and DH.  Dont envy you that one at all.

Kath - hope NY was fab and you spent lots of money.  I know it doesn't make up for the abandoned cycle but hopefully you can get back onto the next one pretty quickly.

Po - sorry to hear that you have been down.  I don't know anyone who doesn't analyse every single twinge during the 2ww - I always say I wont and then I always do!!  Am thinking about you anyway and sending you lots of   

Pri - lots of    for you too.  Hope you are ok?

Liz - great news about the IUI.   

Misky - wow!  Left work.  Hope all goes well!

Helly and Tracey  - fingers crossed - hope scans/bloods go ok and you get the news you both want.  Bet you have had a long weekend thinking about things  

Emma - a lot of people dont get implantation bleeding. I've been pg twice and didn't have it either time.  Most people I talk to didn't seem to have it either.  So don't worry if you don't get any bleeding during the  


to everyone else!

Quick update on me - had my scan on Friday and it was good news.....2 good size follicles were there (I was very shocked as normally follies are very slow and wasn't expecting this!).  This was the best birthday present!  So can do my trigger jab tonight - Sunday!  Very excited about being able to do pregnyl tonight!  And no more trips to the hospital needed - which is great as I booked most of next week off work as thought I would be at the hospital a few times!  

Bye for now
Take care 

Molly xx


----------



## Pri769 (Mar 15, 2006)

Hi all

Molly - Hope u had a lovely  birthday  and what a lovely pressie - well done to ur follies
Helly -   for tomorrwo hun - hope all goes well 
Sam -   and welcome hun 
Liz - thats wonderful news about starting again so soon, hope u enjoyed ur weekend
Emmapp- How u feeling hun ? Not long to go... ?
Tracey - replied to u on other thread
Lotusflower - how are u hun? Did u decide what u were going to do ?

Hope everyone else is ok and had a nice weekend

I've had a terrible couple of days with really bad crampy pain in my tummy, its just weird - not AF type, but weird    A little bit like when I had the infection after my first IUI when I ended up in hospital...It hurts more when I sneeze, yawn etc.. Im getting so worried now - It feels like something's going on inside there but not sure what - Cant stop crying thinking it hasnt worked !!      Sorry for being such a fool... but does anyone know what this pain could mean.. (btw - no implantation bleed) ??  Does everyone have this ?


Pri..xx


----------



## angel77 (Sep 29, 2006)

Hi I had ten straws for DI. Each cycle takes two straws. I have had three cycles of DI that haven't worked.
I now have four straws left and been told i sould try DIUI. But DIUI takes four straws and i have stoped all treatment because i don't what it not to work. I am trying to get my wieght down and hope to try after xmas.
Do i have to have DIUI or can i say i want DI? I would have two chances left with DI


----------



## Po (Apr 4, 2006)

Mornin' All - Firstly a huge thanks to all of you for kind thoughts after my depressed ranting the other day. Seems there's a few of us going through a bit of a time of just now. It's so hard to keep up. I can't always come on every day and so much happens. Any hoo............

Hiya Sam - welcome to you and good luck.

Pri - hello there, boy I know how you feel. You are not a fool at all  - why not phone hopsital/clinic for a bit of advice - no harm by it and could set your mind at rest.

Well - test day today, 3 days after period due!!!! I am never ever late. It must be years since I last had a cycle longer than 25 (usual) or 26 (sometimes) days. Really began to let myself hope I might just be....... Had to do urine sample for hospital this morning so did home test and GRRRRRRRRR - NEGATIVE. Still no period so far. Got to go to hospital tomorrow with sample anyway. At least if period comes by then I can be scanned and set of on round 2!! At least now I'm out of my misery but am definately befuddled.
Keeping fingers crossed for you all.
Love Po.


----------



## HellyS (Nov 3, 2005)

hello all,
Just a quickie as I'm at work.

Molly - Great news on the follies - hope the trigger jab went ok.

Po - hope that the home test just wasn't sensitive enough and the hospital sample brings better results - glad to hear you are sounding so positive though and ready to get straight back on if needs be (lets hope not)

Pri - Hope your pains have gone - and not everyone gets implantation bleed so try not to worry (I know its easier said than done)

Sam P - Hope your consultation went ok - have you got any news on how/when your babies are going to be born?

Sweetpea - How is the 2ww going?

Hello to everyone else - will try and catch up properly later but I am quite busy today.......

Went to the clinic this morning and there are two follies at 10 mm (one on each side) so hopefully they will start to grow soon!  Have to ring after 4 to see when I need to go back.  This is exactly the same pattern as last time so I am hoping we will be able to go ahead with basting this time too.

Love to you all
Helly
xxx


----------



## Ladyplops (Apr 27, 2006)

Hi to all the ladies that 'IUI'!

I was previously on the Clomid thread but as I Ov naturally and am in the blackhole that is 'unexdplained', I always felt that it wasnt the right tx for us.

I'm on day 5 of Premador jabs (thats fun isn't it!) and am due for a scan this Thursday.  I have been drinking gallons of water and eating well so hope for some great big juicy follies!

A friend of mine mentioned that I may have to have pesseries after basting - does everyone have these?

Also - I'm not sure if we have to abstain from BMS at all before the big baste?

Hope to get to know you all better.

Lady
x


----------



## Sweet Pea (Mar 13, 2006)

Hello girlies!!!!!!!!!!!

Haven't checked in over the weekend and jeez its been busy!
So I hope I get all this right  


Molly6 - THATS FANTASTIC NEWS ON THOSE FOLLIES... Well done girl!  
I'm so glad to hear that you had a lovely birthday too and your DH spoiling you rotten, well deserved!  Sending you loads of     and have a nice RELAXING time this week x


Pri - Awe Sweetie you are going through the mill  
I hope you are feeling better today    and I agree with Po maybe contact the hospital and they can help ease your mind.  I know its hard but keep your wee chin up sweets   You know where I am if you need a rant! x


Lotusflower - I hope you have some "mind" rest over your dilemma?  I'm sure what ever you decide it will be the right decision  


Kath - Sorry that your tx had to be abandoned but at least it will have allowed you to relax and enjoy NYC.  Cant wait to hear all about it! xxx


Helly - Thats great your scan went well today and here is a wee follie dance to fatten them up    


Misky - How is the packing coming along chick  


MollyMo - Try and stay positive honey!    


Tracey - How did your scan and blood tests go today    


Searly - When do you test chick?    


Emma - How are you sweets on your 2ww?    


Liz - Thats GREAT news you can get started again      I hope you had a brill weekend!


SamW - Welcome to the thread! I wish you loads of luck for your tx  


Po - Glad to hear you are feeling better sweetie!  We are always here if you need to rant or anything!   


Sam - How did you appointment go today?    So do you have a date yet?


Ladyplops - Welcome to the thread!  Sending you masses of goodluck for your scan on Thursday and here is a wee follie dance for you      
I dont have pessaries and the general NO BMS is 3-5 days before basting.  Hope this helps! x


Big massive   to all the girls... Ellie,Em*,Katrina,Kizzy,Cathy,Vixh,JoJo,Doozer,Corrina,Claudia,Saskia,Kitty,Britta,
Northernstar,Lainie,Madigan and anyone else I may have missed xxx


THANKYOU ALL SO MUCH FOR ALL YOU POSITIVE WISHES FOR MY 2WW  
It really means a lot to me!!!!!!!!

Feeling pretty normal, carrying on as normal and trying not to think too much that I'm on my 2ww.
Was quite crabby last night when going to bed.  Think its a combination of tiredness, the jab, and just basically being messed with!
All this tx really does take it out us.  Small price to pay though!
Anyway nothing really to tell just that I'm trying to keep my mind occupied over this next week.
Been and got all our Nieces (2) and Nephews' (1) Christmas presents in today.
     
Anyway I have to go now, going to my bed cause I'm shattered! 

GOOD LUCK TO ALL THE GIRLS ON THE 2WW. I'M THINKING OF ALL OF US!
       
   


Luv AND  
Sweetpea xxx


----------



## Sweet Pea (Mar 13, 2006)

THANKS SO MUCH FOR THE SWEETHEART WHO BLEW ME A WEE BUBBLE  
Here is one right back at ya!


----------



## cruelladeville (Mar 13, 2006)

Hi all

Sweet Pea - when is your test date, then?  Hope you manage to get through the last week but you sound really positive so that's good. 

Pri - how are you feeling? Like I said before, implantation bleeding is not the norm so don't think that it means it hasn't worked.  Try to keep strong and hope for the best! 

Ladyplops - you made it to the thread!!  They are a great bunch here...really supportive.  I have never had pessaries but had HCG injections after I was basted.

Molly - glad you had a fab birthday!  Great news about follies too.  

Helly and Tracey - how were the scans/tests today?  Tracey, are you having the ER tomorrow?

Welcome Sam and all the best for your treatment. 

Misky - how's the packing....all seeming real now?

No news from me, just waiting to start.  Thanks to all who gave advice...it was really helpful and I think I will probably forfeit that free trial-can't wait until Feb.


----------



## Tcardy (Nov 4, 2005)

Hey girls  

appointment went well today, got the phone call i had been waiting for to tell me that ec will be on Wednesday (eek)     , i am really worried about the trigger jab i have to do tonight @ 10.00pm (any advise!!)

Pri - how are you hun?   

sweetpea - what day are you due to test?

ladyplops - great to see you on this thread  

a big hello to evryone i have missed(and i'm sure there are lots), got to go and prepare myself for jab   

Tracey


----------



## Pri769 (Mar 15, 2006)

Hi 

Tracey - How did the jab go ?  Sorry Ima little late on to give advice
Lotusflower - Glad u were able to make ur mind up - I know its difficult - so when will u start now ?
Sweetpea - How are u sweets ?  Dont u just wish the 2ww would just fly by us ?  Hope u got plenty of rest - I knwo what u mean about being tired - I been really tired during the day too but then find it difficult to sleep at night
Lady - hello and welcome sweetie - Good luck for your scan on thursday - Not everyone takes the pessaries - I am, but Im having IVF
Helly - Here's a little follie dance esp for u hun       
Po - I hoep the results from the hospital are different for you - 

Hope everyone else is ok

Im getting so impatient now - I just wanna know... Please dont shout but what if I test a day early    I just dont wanna test on Friday13th ??  Im tempted to test Wednesday as its DH's bday but that will be two days early and Im scared if its negative    Have planned an evening out with some friends for him...

Pri..xx


----------



## misky (Jan 30, 2006)

Hi lovely ladies, 

Pri - step away from the tests lady or I will send the     around. Perhaps test in the day after testing date - that way you avoid DH's b'day and you get to test in the weekend when you can take the time to absorb the news either way! Fingers crossed for you tho!! I so hope this is your turn. 

Tracey - You will have taken the trigger shot by now. You are on your way - yippee. All the very best for Wednesday if I am not back on line by then to wish you well. Hoping hoping hoping!!!     

Lotusflower - when and where are you emigrating too? Things are all up in the air at my house (decorating at the same time as moving to the other side of the world) so packing starts next week. 

Sweetpea - Great that the 2WW is ticking along and aside from being tired, you are not getting too wound up. Hope that it continues. 

Ladyplops - Ohhh goodluck for your tx. Not everyone takes pessaries. The idea is that they increase your progesterone in the second half of your cycle to help implantation and 'stickability'. 

HellyS - Doing a follie dance for you around the living room (may be waking the neighbours in fact!!). Hope those little follies of yours are coming along for your next scan!!

Po - Guessing you have been to the hospital by now, any news? I so hope it was positive rather than start round 2. 

Angel77 - Sorry sweets, I don't know anything about DI. It must be quite scary to be given the option of one or two goes tho! Wishing you all the best for the decision !!

Molly6 - Great that you had a wonderful birthday!! Hope all went well on sunday and that you can have a nice week with your feet up, relaxing and enjoying the break from work. 

Sam - post away sweets, I am hanging out to 'meet' these two little bundles of yours. I leave on the 21st. I'm so excited.... although it really has not sunk in yet. 

Hope you all have a great Tuesday, 

Take care
M x


----------



## Tcardy (Nov 4, 2005)

Hey girls  

trigger jab went ok, 1 more day to go   can't believe ec is tomorrow   

Pri - hunni try and not test till Friday as a couple of ladies have said it might be too early    

just a quickie, got to get lots of work done   

thinking of you all

Tracey


----------



## emma-pp (Mar 4, 2005)

Hi everyone

Thanks for you reassurance on implantation bleeding - I don't want to go to the toilet at the mo just In case AF starts!! I can't believe test day is tomorrow - last iui I came on 2 days early............

Tracy good luck with EC tomorrow honey

Pri - hold in there sweetie, you know you will just go crazy if you test before, if you don't want to test fri then hold off and test sat or fri/sat just after midnight?? But I know very lucky people who are born on Fri 13th so I don't believe its an unlucky day!!! I am going crazy too as had no implantation bleed and I actually am not sure if I can test tomorrow as I am so scared of the answer being a bfp  ..................

misky - good luck with prep for moving!!

Lotusflower - oooh where are you moving to And how are you at the mo?? Good luck preparing to start - give yourself lots of tlc xx

Sweetpea - hows it going? I am getting very Christmasy at the mo too, am in a state about where to put our tree - DH thinks i am   remind me when test day is again??

Ladyplops - goodluck sweetie

Helly -    and     to you

Po - whats the news honey?? Thinking of you   

Misky - how are you??

A huge      to everyone I have missed -

Hugs

Emma xxxxxxxxx


----------



## misky (Jan 30, 2006)

Emma, 

Just wanted to wish you all the very best for tomorrow. If you came on early last time and have not this time, it all sounds good. Fingers crossed for you chicky!!

M x


----------



## JoJoSa3 (Sep 23, 2006)

Haven't been on for a few days, so I've tried to catch up with everyone's postings.

Hello to Sam and lady.  Sam, it's my first IUI too, and I thought I'd read everything and knew a lot about what was coming up, but as I started I realised that I didn't know as much as I thought I did!  It's been a huge learning curve, and I've just got into the habit of asking loads and loads of questions when I go to the clinic!

lotusflower, I think you made the right decision - I don't think I could wait either!

Tracey - good luck for the EC 

Kath - how was New York?  I hope you had a great time, and spoilt yourself at those lovely shops...

Pri - having seen some of the heartache caused bfor some people on this website by testing too early, its just not worth it hunny. I know it must be hard not to.

Hello to Misky, Hellys, Emma, Claudia, Sweetpea, Po and anyone else I may have missed (I'll try not to stay away for so long, it's hard to catch up!)

I got over my massive stress last week, I had a scan on Friday, with one follie at 12 and one at 9.  Went back yesterday, and one was 18 and the other had got stuck at 9. I was a bit thrown when the nurse said that some people are disappointed if they only have one mature follicle - it had never occured to me to be disappointed, should I be?  I was just chuffed to have one!
Anyway, I did my trigger injection last night (ow!) and basting day tomorrow!  DH has even taken the day off with me - wow, after completely stressing me out last week I think the penny has finally dropped that this is really a big deal...

I'm soooo excited about being basted tomorrow, I know the odds, but I'm normally a very optimistic person and I can't help myself, so I'll just carry on thinking positively and deal with any disappointment if it slaps me in the face.

Love to all,
JoJo


----------



## Molly6 (May 2, 2005)

Hi Girls

Not much going on really this week so far - but just wanted to let everyone know that I'm still reading and thinking of everyone - just enjoying my time off work!  2WW has started and I am now on the countdown for testing on 22nd.

Few big things are happening this week...........sorry if I miss anyone off!

JoJo - hope all goes well for tomorrow!  

Sweatpea, Emma and Pri - good luck with testing and -  .  .  Will be thinking of you all and reading every day to find out how things are.

Tracey - fingers crossed for EC and get your husband to look after you for a few days 

And a special  follie dance........    ..... for everyone on the injections or about to start!!

Big hello    to others waiting to start, the inbetweenies or pg already!!

Take care

Molly xx


----------



## emma-pp (Mar 4, 2005)

well I came on today  - only a bit of blood (tmi!) but I did a HPT and it was a BFN, although it was a day early it was one of the tests that you can use 4 days before you are due - I am going to have 1 months break before the next/final go before moving on to IVF..........


Pri, Sweetpea and Molly I am crosssing my fingers for BFP for you all   

Misky thanks for the message honey xx

JoJo one follie is all it takes   be happy for your follie and ignore the nurse is what I say !!! I am glad DH is taking the day off to be with you...

So I will keep reading to see how everyone is doing

and I will be back in a month

Love Emma xxxx


----------



## HellyS (Nov 3, 2005)

Another busy day ladies...

Lady - Sorry I cant help with your questions.  We dont have to abstain from BMS as we are using a donor and we used pregnyl injections after basting but I am with you on the drinking gallons of water and eating healthily.  Good luck for your scan on Thursday  

Sweetpea - You are very organised with your Christmas shopping, very impressive   Glad the 2ww isn't sending you too potty - have everything crossed for you chick    

Lotusflower - Glad you have made a decision - I am with you on that I couldn't have waited either  

Tracey - Glad the jab went ok -         for ec tomorrow

Pri -       stay away from the pee sticks Mrs - DO NOT TEST EARLY    

Misky - Not long until the 21st - you sound so excited....  

Emma-pp - So so sorry Emma we all know how hard this is you just take care and look after yourself hun  

JoJo - Massive good luck and positive cyber-vibes coming your way for basting tomorrow    

Molly 6 -     for 22nd.

Hello to everyone I have missed - hope all those waiting to cycle can start when they hope to, hope everyone cycling gets to go ahead with tx, all those on the 2ww get the BFP they wish for and all those who are having a break are having fun/relaxing.

We have to go back to the clinic on Thursday for scan/bloods so will let you all know how we get on.
Love to you all
Helly
xxx


----------



## Molly6 (May 2, 2005)

My Dear Emma,

So so sorry to hear about the BFN - everyone here so understands how you feel.  

If I could offer up one glimmer of hope which may or may not help......  I did a test the day before I was due to test when I got pg last time round in April.  And it was negative - and had a bit of blood too.  I was convinced it was all over.  But by the end of the following day it had turned positive - and it was twins...and it was with an early test.....so you really can never tell.

Am sending lots of   for you.  Stay strong.
Take care

Molly xx


----------



## going it alone (Feb 11, 2006)

Hi all

I'll get my rant over first. I went to see my consultant yesterday with a list of questions as long as my arm. My old one retired last week and my new one doesn't start until next week so I saw a stand in. I've been getting a few symptoms over the last couple of weeks that I was concenred about including palpitations and migraines. When I bought them up he told me that if I have any concerns to ring the hospital maternity triage dept and they will sort it out. He measured me and felt my tummy and left. I may have well seen my midwife because he did no more than a routine appointment with her. I still didn't have any questions answered as he could not wait to get out of the room. I was just having a moan to the midwife there afterwards as the fire alarm went off and we had to stand out in the rain for 1/4 hour! So what a complete waste of time. Hopefully my next trip to the consultant will be a bit more productive. I rang the hospital triage that night because my heart ws pounding and was taken in last night for tests. Now I have to have a 24 hour tracing of my heart to check it out, all things that should have been sorted out at the clinic yesterday morning. 
Sorry for the rant

Pri - as for testing (Misky cover your ears) I got a BFP testing a day early, but I had double levels anyway having twins so it worked for me. Maybe leaving it until Saturday would be better. Best of luck whenever you test.

JoJo - Don't be fooled about the single follicle. I had four developing, that would have meant a cancelled cycle. My last scan revealed that three had stopped growing and I had one lead follicle. I had my trigger jab and basting and still managed to get non identical twins. So, although they may appear to stop, they can catch up between scan, trigger and basting. Although IUI twins are rare they do happen, even with only one supposing lead follie!

Bets of luck to everyone I've rudely missed.

Love Sam P xx


----------



## cruelladeville (Mar 13, 2006)

Hi

Emma - sorry about your result...life is unfair at the best of times. 

Kitty - I replied to you on the other thread. 

Tracey - ditto, replied on the other thread.  Actually, I think I'm getting confused with who's who on the two threads, damn.

Helly - good luck for scan/blood test on Thursday. 

JoJo - oh, good luck for the basting tomorrow!  Very exciting stuff.

Hey Misky - hope you're managing to pack up your life amidst the broken-legged house guest.

Sweet Pea and Pri - hang in there and don't test early Pri...pleeeease.

Hi to everyone else...too many to name (I sound like I'm giving my Oscar acceptance speech..."thanks to all who helped me on this movie....you know who you are")


----------



## misky (Jan 30, 2006)

Hi Ladies, 

Tracey - Loads and loads of luck today!!!       Hope you are able to relax afterwards.  

Emma - I am so sorry to hear that you have come on. Molly's words may give you some hope.

Jojo - You sound very excited! And Sam is right, it only takes one!! All the very best for today and hope you are going to be pampered afterwards!!       

Molly6 - Hope you are staying sane

HellyS - All the best for Thursday and your scans

Pri - Maybe Thursday Hope you have a lovely time tonight for DH's birthday. 

SamP -   , I hears nothing. Hope that all is well with your heart, it is a bit scary. 

Lotusflower -   sweets, how's you. 

Boxes arrive this morning. So between being a nurse, moving around the decorator and sorting things for one more day at work (to avoid being called back in January) on Friday, I will now start packing. Think I am looking forward to getting on the plane, just to sleep!!

Have a lovely day people

Take care
M x


----------



## Pri769 (Mar 15, 2006)

Sorry guys just a  quick one as have a busy day for DH's bday - hope ur all OK and  for making me stronger - I WONT TEST TODAY - promise !!

I might be naughty and do it tomorrow night if I cant wait..lt's only a few hours early ??
When I had IUI's each time AF arrived a day or two earlier and I got AF pains... this time nothing ?  Lets hope it stays that way ?  Did anyone having IVF get AF before test day ??
(Sorry for the me post)  Thinking of u all.....

Emma - So sorry about BFN hun -         

Pri..xx


----------



## JoJoSa3 (Sep 23, 2006)

to all!

Emma - So sorry honey, was it a definite  ?  I did some research when I was TTC, on the reliability and sensitivity of those "early" tests, and some of them really aren't that reliable.  I had a friend who used one, and got a negative, but later found out she actually was pregnant.

Pri - sensibile decision!  got everything crossed for your test tomorrow hope you get a great big positive     

Helly - sending you lots of       for your scan

Sam - I don't know if this helps, but your heart palpitations might be 'ectopic heartbeats.  A couple of years ago, in the run-up to Christmas, I was having really bad palpitations, they went on, day in and day out, for weeks.  I felt like my heart was trying to jump into my throat.  I got a full 24 hour heart monitor and the palpitations turned out to be 'ectopic', which is apparently something you have all the time, but some times it's a bit worse than others.  When I was diagnosed they said that as long as you don't have shortness of breath, tingling in your arms, or chest pain, then this condition is benign and nothing to worry about.  They also said that if I became pregnant then they would have to keep an eye on me just to ensure that the ectopic heartbeat didn't get worse.  Maybe this is what's happening to you?  Try not to worry, it will make it worse!  let us know how you get on with your heart monitor.

Thanks everyone for the re-assuring comments about the follicles!  

Well, went for my first basting today.  Flippin' hilarious this morning , my DH swears he's scarred for life after having to do the necessary in a room at the clinic.  He came out looking all hot and bothered and announced thats the worst thing he's ever had to do, "there were nurses chatting outside!!" he announced, mortified.  I took him off and bought him a lovely breakfast and gently took the mickey until he saw the funny side (can't have him developing a phobia).  Anyway, went back for my basting, and there was a bit of concern about the morphology of the sperm, but it had improved sufficiently after the washing for it to be within their parameters to go ahead with IUI (any sage advice on whether we can improve this?).  The IUI hurt a little bit, but I had a lovely chat with the nurse and a hot cup of Earl Grey afterwards.  
Then have spent all afternoon snuggled up in bed with a good book, and had a lovely nap.  Have to test on the 26th.  Hopefully the 2WW will go quickly as I have my sister and her family coming to stay at half term, and I've taken the week off work.  I absolutely adore my nieces and can't wait to see them, I love being an Auntie!

Love to all,
JoJo


----------



## claudiamark (Aug 7, 2006)

Hello Ladies,

Sorry I haven't posted for a while but I've just about managed my 2ww diary. Day 15 and I'm putting off my test...

Just want to say  to everyone and sending you all lots of   and sticky vibes

Claudia x


----------



## Sweet Pea (Mar 13, 2006)

Hi girls

Tracey - I'm sorry i never got the chance to wish you Goodluck for your EC today, but I REALLY hope it went well    Take care sweetheart!  

Pri - DONT BE TESTING EARLY    
I agree with Misky and why not wait till Saturday to test??!!!!!!!!!!
I hope your DH is having a lovely birthday  

Lotusflower - I'm so glad you have made your decision and now you can relax    Sending you loads of luck chick    

Emma - Awe sweets I hope you are ok    I know its hard but try and keep your wee chin up!  

JoJo - Thats great your basting went well, and it only takes one! Your poor DH though    Sending you loads of goodluck for your  

Molly6 -   sweetie with your 2ww    

Helly - I hope your scan and bloods go well on Thursday   

SamP - Awe hon I hope you are ok and they get to the bottom of your symptoms   Try not to worry sweetheart!  

Claudia - Goodluck chick!  When are you going to test then??  

Misky - Hello sweetiepie how are you?

Big HELLO to everyone!


Thank you all again so much for your positive thoughts  
To be totally honest I dont know when I'm going to test (if at all!).  Every other time I have said that I'm going to test on such and such a date, and it never happens, so I'm not going to do it this time round.
I have been given dates from the hospital (as before) and AF is due on the 14th and, to ring the hospital on the 19th if nothing appears  to arrange test.
However AF has never came on the day THEY say I'm due.
It has been after 27 days of cycle.
SOOOOOOOOOOOOO.......
Going by this AF should be due on Mon 16th.  
I normally spot a good few days before so the next few days will be knicker checking.
I actually feel alright apart from being EXTREMELY tired.  I was in my bed for 7pm last night and I'm still bushed today.  I have really stingy tired eyes too which really dont help me look/feel any better, especially with my wee face being attacked with spots, eeek!
Honestly I feel I look like this......  

Anyway I wish everyone all the      in the world xxx

Luv and  
Sweetpea xxx


----------



## going it alone (Feb 11, 2006)

Just a quickie - Pri, well done for not testing today. Try to put it off until a morning as your levels are better, more reliable, first thing in the morning.

JoJo - thanks for the info. I'm just waiting for a letter with a heart tracing appointment. They took blood tests as they want to check my thyroid levels as well. The general idea is simply the strain of such large twins, so basically get used to it. It's my fault for having such bloaters.

Best of luck to everyone testing, or not testing!

Love to all

Sam P xx


----------



## smudge72 (Oct 9, 2006)

Hi all,

Hoping I can join you on this IUI thread. 

Started my first cycle earlier this month. Have taken 50mg Clomid which hasn't been too bad but not really enjoying the hot flushes! Tomorrow is CD10 so have my scan at 8am to see how many follicles and I'm guessing IUI will be over the weekend,but not really sure what Clomid does to OV date (usually v.regular on CD12).

Hopefully will know more tomorrow but if any questions i should be asking at this stage please let me know!

thanks
Tracey


----------



## Tcardy (Nov 4, 2005)

Hey girls  

thanks for all your messages  

ec went well, we got 9 eggs (which i have been told is good) they will call me tomorrow to let me know how many have fertilised  

i went down at 10.00 and was home by 1.00  

just inserted my 1st pessary (lovely) went throught he front door (seems ok)

a quick hello and welcome to smudge xx

try and catch up tomorrow, the sofa is calling me 


Tracey


----------



## misky (Jan 30, 2006)

_*IUI GIRLS*_

*Special love and hugs** 

Katrinar (Katrina)  
Jo81  
Emma-pp 
Bubba 
Em* 
Molly6 
Holly C 
Kath2 
Molly mo 
Petdowe 
Po  
Claudiamark 

   2006 successes!! - Congratulations and Stay Put Vibes  

Shazia (1st ED IVF) - BFP January, EDD 26/10/06 

Sandi (IUI) - BFP February, EDD 

Charliezoom (2nd IUI) - BFP February, WELCOME IDUNA ELIZA DAISY 10/10 

Vicks (IUI) - BFP February, EDD 

Sweetcheeks (1st IVF turned IUI) - BFP February, EDD 

Moomin (1st IVF) - BFP February, WELCOME MEGAN CHLOE on the 21/09 

Mathilda (IUI) - BFP March, EDD 

Sarahjj (1st DIVF) - BFP March, EDD 13/11/06 

Britta (2nd IUI) - BFP April, EDD 26/12/06 

Going it Alone (Sam) (1st DIUI) - BFP April Twins, EDD 29/12/06  

Debs30 (Debs) - Natural BFP April, EDD 22/01/07 

kittymoth (IUI) - BFP May, EDD 

Millers (Cathy) (1st IUI) - BFP May, EDD 02/02/07 

Sparkle (Alison) (3rd IUI) - BFP June, EDD 

Catwoman (2nd IVF) BFP June Twins, EDD  

TessF (Tessa) (1st IVF/ICSI) BFP June, EDD 

FionaK (2nd IUI) BFP August, EDD 

Ellie D (2nd IUI) BFP August, EDD 

Sair (Sarah) (IVF) BFP September, EDD 

Saskiab (1st IUI) BFP September, EDD 

Vixh (4th IUI) BFP September, EDD 

Kellydallard - (2nd DIVF) BFP September Twins, EDD  

Pri - (1st IVF) BFP October, EDD 

  2WW Baby Makers  

Fowler - natural 2WW  
estmat - Basted 31/08  
Searly - Testing 05/10 
Madigan - Testing 13/10 
Sweetpea - Not defining a date 
Molly6 - 
Jojosa3 - Testing 26/10 
Tcardy - (IVF) Testing 27/10 
HellyS - Testing 30/10 

 Rollercoaster Injection and Stick Girls  

Becki - 1st IUI
Kitty - D/R for 1st IVF
Ladyplops - 1st IUI
Smudge72 -Clomid

 Ladies in Waiting, Our Turn Next ! 

Chickadee - about to start third IUI
Carrie3479 (Corrina) - 3rd IUI in ??September
HellyS - 2nd medicated DIUI October/November
Luna - going again in October
Ipswichbabe - 5th DIUI in October
L8ters (Jem) - waiting for 3rd IUI 
Lainie - waiting for 1st IUI
SamW - starts spray on 20/10
Angel77 - DI or DIUI
Magpie (Liz) - IUI in October

Lots of love and strength to ladies taking time out 

Rossi - going in for tube removal (October 06)
Polly1 - taking a break
Froglet - Enjoying Greece sun and considering IVF
Bubba - considering IVF
Kizzymouse - IUI October/November

Special babydust to ladies who have moved on 

Hopeful4712 - IVF, currently on 2WW (testing 15/07)
Anita e.t.p (Anita) - chemical preg, hoping for another chance in the future.
Erica - D/R started 16/09
Jodsterrun - taking time out
PetalB - Starting ICSI soon
Aliso - (IVF) currently D/R
Jess P - E/C for ICSI 01/10
Jo Jed - IVF
********** - Starting ICSI Oct/Nov
Creaky - IVF 
Jo9 - (IVF) Going again soon
Nikki - DE IVF in Spain
Dillydolly - Going onto IVF
Bodia
Clare1 - taking time out before moving to IVF
Elfie - moving on to ISCI
Starr - follow up appointment with consultant 12/07/06
Jen121 - Consultant appointment for IVF 30/07/06
Katrinar - moving to IVF at Glasgow Royal 
Linzi32 - moving to IVF
ktc - sniffing for IVF
lexi123 - E/C for IVF 15/09)
Andie78 (Andie) - waiting to start
Holly C - IVF/ICSI in October/November
Lotusflower - waiting to start in October/ potential CARE IVF trial
L8ters (Jem) - consultant appointment for IVF 01/10
Misky - IVF in Feb/March 2007
Petdowe - consultant appointment for IVF 12/10

Rebecca1416 (Rebecca) - loving her two little girls! 
BunBun - application accepted and started prep course 07/06/06
KeemJay - approved for adoption 12/10, wating for a match!

Lost Girls - We wuld love to know how you are 

hakabella 
Peewee 
Cuddles34 
Nats210 (Nats) 
Jen121

    

If I have missed anyone or have anyone's info incorrect, please let me know.

*​


----------



## Fran (Eva04) (Nov 18, 2004)

has anyone heard from catwoman? i wondered how she is getting ....


----------



## claudiamark (Aug 7, 2006)

Hi everyone

Hope everyone is fine and well and sending you all  .

Just wanted to update you that I got a  last night. Got that sinking feeling...  Thanks for you support along my journey 

Claudia x


----------



## misky (Jan 30, 2006)

Hi 

Claudia - So sorry to hear your news. Sending you big hugs and loads of strength!!

Fran - She has ppsted on the IUI Friends thread recently.


----------



## Molly6 (May 2, 2005)

Claudia so sorry to hear about the BFN.  Wont even try to find the words to comfort you but we are all thinking of you and know how hard it is.

Misky - thanks for the update - must have taken ages!  Wow - cant believe all the successes in the year.  Good to get some perspective that it can and does work for many people and that we all have to just Wait our time.

Lots of people are on the   at the moment -   to everyone, especially those testing about now and over the weekend.

No other news from me - still counting down but trying not to go crazy. Easy now - maybe not so easy in a weeks time!

Molly


----------



## carrie3479 (Nov 30, 2005)

Crikey, so much has been going on. I havent posted in ages. been milling around on the board though.
Huge congrats to all the BFPs, great to see so many , and quite a few twinnies    good luck all, hope the next few months goes swimmingly for you.

sorry to see there have been some BFNs  fingers crossed for you next journeys. hugs all round

Good luck to all of you on 2ww or waiting for a good old basting 

I havent started my 3rd IUI yet, We are in the process of looking to transfer houses so dont fancy all that and xmas plus trying to stay sain! also had the god children over pretty much every day, gorgeous Kody who is 2 1/2 she is now going to play school in the mornings "ahhhhhh"!! and Kye is 5 1/2 months and eating like a trooper (only likes my mash tatties and veg though lol!) obviously im hatting every moment of having them here hee hee  far too many cuddles lol

Not sure when our next IUI will be might not be till new year at this rate, although im loving the break, I dont feel like BMS is regimented at the mo. And dont tell any one just between me and you I had a glass of wine and boy was it GOOD!

on the up side my friend (mother of Kody and Kye) has offerred to be a surrogate if it comes to it, she said it is the most important gift she could ever give me, a baby and life time of happiness!! So going to do our IUI, then give IVF a try with me, if that doesnt work then we will give that a go!

any way this is sucha me post but thought id keep you up to date, take care all 
[fly]             [/fly]

all the best Corrina


----------



## Pri769 (Mar 15, 2006)

Claudia - Im so sorry hun -   
Tracey - Well done on the 9 eggs - That is wonderful news, now just keeping eevrything crossed for tomorrow for u
Sweetpea - I knwo the feeling about being tired etc - no spotting is great news - hang in there
Jojo - excellent on the basting - u made me chuckle   Good luck on the 2WW

Hope everyone else is doing ok 

Well girls I was a little naughty today - and u guessed it - I did a test !!!!!!!!

I never ever thought I would see the day when I see 'pregnant' on that pee stick - I did it girls !!  I cant stop crying, cant believe it has finally happened for us...
I just want u all to remember there is light at the end of the tunnel, and please please never give up your dream - I almost did and I know a lot of u have been through worse, but it can and WILL happen
 so much for all your support

Lots of love
Pri...xx


----------



## Magpie (May 19, 2005)

PRI!!!!!! Congratulations!

I am so happy for you both.

  

Liz
xxx
​


----------



## HellyS (Nov 3, 2005)

Pri -      Congratulations!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## carrie3479 (Nov 30, 2005)

OMG Pri im sooooo happy for you huge congrats 
        

you must be over the moon 

all the very best 
Corrina


----------



## JoJoSa3 (Sep 23, 2006)

Just a quick one to say 

OMG!  Well done Pri, must say I had a little cry too when I read your post!  Sooooo happy for you!  Please keep us informed of how you get on..

        

Love
JoJo


----------



## Molly6 (May 2, 2005)

Pri

    

Many many congratulations to you and your other half - you both must be so excited!!!!

Wonderful to hear such happy news  

Look after you!

Molly xxxxx


----------



## going it alone (Feb 11, 2006)

Pri - 
Huge congrats to you both.

               

Love and hugs

Sam P xx


----------



## Sweet Pea (Mar 13, 2006)

OMG!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

PRI THATS FANTASTIC NEWS 


                   
     
         


I'M ABSOLUTELY DELIGHTED FOR YOU AND DH AND WISH YOU ALL THE HEALTH AND  HAPPINESS DURING THE COMING MONTHS.

CONGRATULATIONS SWEETIE  
Luv Sweetpea xxx


----------



## Sweet Pea (Mar 13, 2006)

Tracey I'm so please EC went well chick  
I hope you got some good news today    

Hi and Welcome Smudge.  Just want to wish you loads of   with your tx.  Wee tip for you about the clomid and hot flushes.  If you take the clomid at night, and you do get any flushes they will be when you are sleeping and not so much during the day.  Hope this helps  

Misky sweets Well done and Thanks for the list  

Claudia hon I hope you are ok chick


----------



## Tcardy (Nov 4, 2005)

Hey girls (just a quickie)  

hospital called and 6 eggs fertilised    back tomorrow for et 

Pri - hun i have replied on the other thread but hey it doesnt hurt saying it twice     

Sweetpea - hey hun u ok?

a big hello to everyone i KNOW i have missed, need to relax before tomorrow   

Tracey


----------



## Sweet Pea (Mar 13, 2006)

Tracey thats great chick!!!!!!!!!!!!!
I wish you loads and loads of luck for tomorrow...I'll be thinking about you sweets!

I'm fine hon Thanks for asking..you are a doll!

Luv and luck  
Sweetpea xxx


----------



## emma-pp (Mar 4, 2005)

​         ​
I am so very happy for you Pri - you give us all hope
here is to a wonderful happy and healthy 9 months

Hugs
Emma xx


----------



## cruelladeville (Mar 13, 2006)

Wow, I missed one day and it's been so busy on here...

Pri - WOW, congrats!!!  Excellent stuff, and you were worried it hadn't worked...!!!!

Claudia - sorry it didn't work out for you....big hugs.

Tracey - 9 eggs is fantastic!  Did it hurt?  I am so nervous and whenever I watch test tube babies they always seem to be in pain....the truth?

Sweet Pea - I NEVER test and never have but probably because I am just such a glass-half-empty kind of person but you'll know whether to or not.

Welcome Smudge and good luck with the Clomid - hot flushes aren't great, are they?  Can't wait until I'm in my 50's!  (not long now)

Misky - another excellent list!  Your life sounds so hectic at the moment but also very exciting.....nothing that a little bit of shopping in NY won't cure.  

I am soooo annoyed - found out that the waiting list for IVF in our area is only 6 months and if I had known I would have put our names down months ago and we would now be having free IVF instead of paying for it!  Grrrrr.  What can you do.  Not going to do the free trial as the FET is only in Feb and we would have emigrated by then to the States so......I just hope this one works as IVF is twice the price in the States.

Hi to everyone else-check in again tomorrow.


----------



## kizzymouse (Jan 13, 2006)

Hugs for claudia sorry hun xxxx    

HUGE CONGRATS to Pri, well done girl!!!     

hi everyone else


----------



## Em* (Aug 25, 2006)

Hi, 

Sorry not posted for a while, but finding things difficult to deal with, and don't want to be negative on here. 

Welcome to smudge.

Sweetpea, your postings are amazing - wish i could keep up like you! How are you doing? 

Pri - very well done. Good luck for the next 9 months and more! x

Huge luck and lots of strength to you all. 

Em. xxxx


----------



## misky (Jan 30, 2006)

Hi ladies,

Just a quickie - will come on tomorrow to catch up proper!!

Pri - [fly]Congratulations!!![/fly]
I had such a good feeling for you this time. It is so exciting and I wish you a very happy and healthy 9 months.

Claudia - so sorry to hear your news .

Smudge - welcome. I have put you on the list but can you check you are in the right place 

Em* - Doll you come and be as negative as you wish - when you are low we are here to help pick you back up!! 

Tracey - Hope all goes well today and you are able to relax for the next couple of weeks. 

Corrina - It sounds like you have a plan and a wonderful friend. I so hope it does not have to go that far and glad that you are going to do the tx when you feel ready.

Lotusflower - Glad you have made a decision and hope that the move goes well. Sounds like there are a few of us upping sticks at the mo

Magpie - 
Back to work today!! Phh well, last last day and I said I would do it. Me and my big mouth.

Take care
M x


----------



## ELFIE (Oct 31, 2005)

Wow Pri.Fantastic news 

How wonderful      .

Big hugs and congratulations xxxxxxxxxxxxx.

You take care now honey .

Elfie xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Pri769 (Mar 15, 2006)

to everyone for the congrats !!  Still in shock, cant believe its actually happened !!!
Just have to wait until Nov 3rd now for first scan - cant wait, cant really relax about it at the moment 
Crazy isnt it ? we're always waitning for something...

Hope ur all doing weel and once again  for all the support


----------



## saskia b (Aug 3, 2006)

Hi Ladies haven't been on for a while but have been checking up on you all from time to time. Just HAD to pop in though and say a MASSIVE CONGRATS to Pri!!!!!!!!! Well done you. 

I just want to say for me it has been a  bizarre few weeks and things are still not sinking in.... I am still testing every few days!    

Take care all, enjoy the next 8 months Pri!


Saskia xx


----------



## HellyS (Nov 3, 2005)

Evening ladies,

Pri - Has your amazing news sunk in yet?  Bet you cant wait for your scan  

Sweetpea - How are you doing?

Tracey - How did ET go today - was thinking of you  

Big hello to Lotusflower, Molly, Kizzy, smudge, Em & Claudia and everyone else I have missed - its so busy on here its hard to keep up!!

Well, I am now officially on the 2ww....again!  Had basting today at 2.00 pm.  It didn't go as smoothly as last time as my cervix decided it didn't want to play so...three catheters and 20 minutes later and we were all done!  Testing on 30th October which seems like forever away....

Hope you all have a lovely weekend.
Love to you all
Helly
xxx


----------



## Pri769 (Mar 15, 2006)

Helly -   sweetie - Take it easy...
Dont think it has sunk in yet - seem really strange, think Im still in shock

Saskia - Strange feeling hey ?  I've only tested once - I know it sound strange but Im scared to test again in case its a different result - I know im being    The fact that AF hasnt arrived and Im already having sickness is convincing me its ok tho ?


----------



## kizzymouse (Jan 13, 2006)

So happy for you Pri

*GOOD LUCK HELLY ...HOPE THIS IS YOUR TIME HUN XXXXXX*

hi and good luck to everyone else xxxxxxx


----------



## going it alone (Feb 11, 2006)

Pri - I only tested once as I was scared it might change. Despite doing a great beached whale impression at the mo, there are times that it still hasn't sunk in.

Tracey - How did ET go? When do you test?

Helly - fingers crossed for you too hun.     

Em* - We're here for the not so good times as well. It's why we're here, we've been there and understand better than most how you may be feeling.

Love to all

Sam xx


----------



## Tcardy (Nov 4, 2005)

Just a quickie  

egg transfer went well, test date is 27th   

hope everyone is ok 

love to all, thinking of everyone 

Tracey


----------



## Sweet Pea (Mar 13, 2006)

Just a quicky

Started spotting yesterday  

No surprises there eh?

Onto round 4.....................


----------



## cruelladeville (Mar 13, 2006)

Oh no Sweet Pea, so sorry for you.  I hope it doesn't turn into full AF... 

Hey Tracey - good going....fingers crossed for the next 2 weeks. 

Helly - at least the horrible basting is over now! 

Big hello to Pri, Misky, Em, Emma, Saskia and everyone else too!


----------



## Magpie (May 19, 2005)

Morning all,

Big hugs   for Sweet Pea, I hope it's just spotting.  

Hi Tracey glad to hear that egg transfer went well.   for your this month.

Helly, I hope your 2ww is going ok. 

Congrats again to Pri!

Hi Misky, what date do you leave? How is the packing going? I hope your well hun.

Hello everyone else, whatever stage your at.

I am booked in for my baseline scan for tomorrow. DH is away for a few days this week & he usually does my injections, so will have to get used to doing them myself. He likes to feel that he's getting involved! I don't mind doing them myself, at least they don't hurt.

Liz
x


----------



## Molly6 (May 2, 2005)

So sorry Sweatpea to hear the news - have fingers crossed that it is only spotting - still cheering for   

 Goodluck with baseline scan Liz - sure you'll do a much better job at the injections with DH away!!! 

Tracey fab news about the transfer - lets hope the   is a good one with happy news at the end

Continued goodluck to others on    -     

And lots of happy thoughts  go to the pg ones amongst us!  So good to know that it is all worth it!

Anyone been up to anything this weekend?  Seems like a quiet one - which makes a change.

No update from me - still on the wait and just starting the 'what was that twinge...wonder what it can mean.....' - so hard to shut it out. 

Hello to everyone else!  

Molly


----------



## emma-pp (Mar 4, 2005)

Oh no Sweetpea I am so sorry honey - I hope the spotting goes away.
If it doesn't will you go straight on to the next round or have a break?

Tracy good luck with test date and glad ET went well

Liz I hope the scan goes well today and good luck with injections - I hope your DH comes home soon for you

Thinking of you Lotusflower

Hi to everyone else

Emma xx


----------



## carrie3479 (Nov 30, 2005)

all the best for your baseline Liz, I dont let my DH do my injections cos i have an image of him trying to harpoon me lol

not been up to much this weekend, other than getting NO SLEEP! We had our god children over plus their parents and they stayed overnight. OMG. they complain that Kody doesnt sleep, but boy i didnt realise it was cos her dad stomps up stairs at 4.30am and wakes the dead. then he had the cheek to moan that she was awake! AAARRGGHH Woke me, Dh and our DD up aswell as his 5month old son, his wife and kody! ohhh i could have lumped him one!    

anywy off to catch up on my sleep and resurecting what was my lounge before they stayed lol

corrina


----------



## Pri769 (Mar 15, 2006)

Hi all

Carrie - Sounds like u had a lovely weekend  
Liz - how did your scan go today ?
Sweetpea - Sorry honey    
tracey - Glad Et went well - 10 days to go for testing  
Sam - Silly hey ? I didnt test again - AF hasnt arrived so I have to believe it - Sickness has stopped already tho - only had it for 2 days..     for your pm

Kizzy, Molly, emma-pp and everyone else, hope ur all ok..

Pri...xx


----------



## Tcardy (Nov 4, 2005)

Hi Pri --so glad the sickness has stopped   

when is your 1st scan


Tracey


----------



## Pri769 (Mar 15, 2006)

Hi Tracey

Its on November 3rd - wish it was sooner ?
How are u feeling since ET ?  Did u get a picture of the embies when they put them back ?


----------



## Tcardy (Nov 4, 2005)

hey Pri 

et went well, still got a bit of slight pain in belly and seems like i am getting cramp in my groin    apart from that i am not too bad thanks, test date is the 27th   

they didn't show me on screen when they put embies (aka Fred & Wilma   )  in, which i was a bit disappointed about 

How are you feeling? the 3rd will soon be here, i bet you and your dh cant wait   

Tracey


----------



## HellyS (Nov 3, 2005)

Afternoon ladies,
sorry I haven't been around much but our PC at home is broken so I am having to nip on at work....

Liz - Hope your scan went well today - good luck for your injections and this cycle      

Molly - I know what you mean about it being hard to shut out the "what the twinge?!?".....and I'm only on day 4! - Good luck    

Sweetpea -       

tracey - Glad all went ok with ET - good luck for the 27th      

Pri - Glad its starting to sink in - hope the 3rd comes round quickly for you - I bet you cant wait!

Hi to Kizzy, Emma, Lotusflower, Corrina and everyone I have missed.

We are just on the waiting game at the minute - only another 12 1/2 days to go....not that I'm counting or anything.

Love and luck to your all
xxxxx


----------



## cruelladeville (Mar 13, 2006)

Hi girls

Oh no Helly -it's annoying, our computer at home is also broken.

How are all the 2ww'ers coping?

I had my IVF nurse appointment this morning and I don't seem to have Rubella immunity which means we have to delay our treatment for a month...I am so annoyed as was psyched to start.  Anyway, good news is that we can get this cycle NHS funded without any waiting!!  

How are you doing Sweet Pea?  What's the outcome?


----------



## Magpie (May 19, 2005)

Hi all,

Sorry that you can't start this month Lotusflower, but good news about the NHS treatment!

Hi Pri, I'm glad your sickness has gone off a bit.

Helly,     for your 2ww & testing.

Tracey fingers crossed for testing next week     I hope your feeling ok.

Corrina, I hope you have managed to get some more sleep since the weekend. Lack of sleep is horrid.

Hi Sam, Kizzy, Molly, Emma, Misky, Saskia, Elfie & everyone else.

Well I had my baseline scan today. It is come to light that I have PCOS. The consultant says thats why I responded too well last time (leaving my womb lining too thin) and why I have had three m/c's. He has put me on Met, Aspirin as well as the usual drugs, so I will be bruised and rattling by the end of the week! He is so sure we have cracked it this time, I just hope he's right!

Liz
x


----------



## Pri769 (Mar 15, 2006)

Liz - So glad to hear they have at least worked it all out and can find a solution..  This one is gonna be the one for you hun..

Lotusflower - Sorry u have to dealy your tx, but thats great news about the funding..    

helly - Of course you're not counting?


----------



## Molly6 (May 2, 2005)

Hi All!

Liz - sounds like positive news.  Not about you having pcos.... .....but that at least they have found out that something is wrong so that it can be treated.  Is it the first time on met?  They can be a bit odd to take but you soon get used to them - persevere!  When you get pregnant its also recommended that you take it for the first three months.  I didn't for my first m/c - but then pg after that I have taken met through.  

Lotusflower - bad news about the delay.  I know what you mean about getting psyched up for it.  Hopefully the next few weeks will fly by - and you can enjoy an odd glass of wine or two!

Sweatpea - any more news?  

Helly - goodluck with the waiting....it drags doesn't it!!!  I am counting down til the weekend!  I'm naturally quite optimistic so am sadly looking forward to it.  Just hope I can hold out until at least Friday - should really be sat/sunday!

Pri - sounds like good news about the sickness!!  Bet you are counting down the days til the 3rd!  Only 2 weeks to go........ will feel like a lifetime!

Tracey - hers is hoping the 27th brings good news! Take it easy and look after those embies 

Em* - hope you are ok sweetie.  Haven't heard from you for a while.  Do hope that you are ok and that you will get in touch with us if there is anything on your mind - good or bad!


As for everyone else - a big     !!  There are so many now and I couldn't scroll back to the page that Misky did with all the updates!  I need a printer to print it off so I can keep a check on what everyone is up to!

Take care all

Molly xx

PS - no more news from me - still waiting to test.................and can identify with twinges and sensations that could go either way!  Typical!!


----------



## Sweet Pea (Mar 13, 2006)

Hiya girls

Tracey - I'm so glad ET went well   I wish you all the luck in the world and keeping my fingers and tootsies crossed that you get a Positive on the 27th!           


Liz - Awe sweetie I'm sorry to hear of your PCOS    BUT pleased that they have got to the bottom of it!!!  I really hope now they know what the problem is they can treat you properly and get that positive   you have been waiting for! 


Emma - I hope you are back to your usual self and feeling more upbeat    


JoJo - When do you test chick?     


Helly - Awe sweets thats a shame your basting didn't go so smoothly this time.  I wish you loads of luck for your 2ww and take it easy!     


SamP - Hiya chick I hope you are feeling a bit better now that they have put your symptoms down to the babies.  Look after yourself and take it easy!  


Smudge - How did your basting go chick?  How are you getting on with those horrible flushes? x


Molly6 - Hiya sweets glad to hear you are doing ok!    When do you test?     


Pri - Not long now till scan day!!!!!!!!!!!  I hope you are well and the sickness has still stopped      


Lotusflower - Thats fantastic news your tx will be NHS funded    Try not to be too disheartened about the Rubella.  A month will go quickly!  


Hiya to all the girls I hope you are all well! x



FIRST OF ALL THANKYOU TO THE GIRLS WHO SENT ME THE HUGS AND POSITIVE THOUGHTS  

I started spotting on Saturday and have been ever since.
This usually happens so I know its inevidable that AF will arrive.
I've had some crampy pain today and if AF doesn't arrive some time tonight I expect it will be tomorrow.
I intend on going straight onto round 4 if baseline scan and hospital say its ok.


Luv and  
Sweetpea xxx


----------



## Kath2 (Sep 26, 2006)

Hello everyone and sorry I haven't posted since getting back from NY. Had a fab time but since I got back life seems to have been frantic and haven't had a chance to sit down on the pc for any length of time (in fact don't really have time now as I have to tackle at least the top of the ironing pile tonight!).  Have popped on a few times to see how you are all doing and was so so pleased to see your news Pri.  

Will try to find some time tomorrow to catch up properly. Good idea Molly to print out Misky's list - think I'll do that as I'm finding it really difficult to remember what everyone's up to.


Kath x


----------



## smudge72 (Oct 9, 2006)

Hi Sweet Pea

Had my basting on Sunday and it went ok (I think) so just trying to get through the 2WW. Trying not to think about it too much at the moment but i imagine next week will be very different!  I had one good follie at over 19mm so fingers crossed that it will do the business. Took Monday off work and watched trash DVDs but all back to normal yesterday. Oh and loving the Cyclogest pessaries up the bum - what fun....Off to Zita's now for an acupunture session, not sure if it does anything for me but hey it's a distraction if nothing else! 

Good luck to everyone and have a lovely Wednesday

Smudge


----------



## misky (Jan 30, 2006)

Hi Lovelies, 

Just did a long post and lost it    

Magpie - Just wanted to say, glad it seems they have found an answer for you and so hope that this is the one to stick!! Fingers soo soo crossed for you sweets. If it is any help, there is a Met thread on the PCOS thread and Mr R is a bit of a guru on the subject. I leave this Saturday - suitcase still not packed !!!

Elfie - lovely to hear from you, hope you are OK.

Saskia - Is it all a reality yet?? Hope that you are staying well and can just enjoy this phase! 

Kizzy - How you sweets, looks like you are right back on the tx cycle. 

Pri - Posted on the other thread, but you can never get too many congrats. Hope you are staying well and glad to hear that the 'sickness' has passed already. Long may it stay away! 

Helly - Hope your 2WW flies and you get a wonderful surprise at the end of it. Hope that the PC is fixed very soon as it is not nice feeling out of contact. 

Em* - Sweets post away, as Sam said we are here for the good time and the rough times. Tho if you want to hide under your rock that is ok as well. We are thinking of you and sending you love. 

Sweetpea - So sorry to hear your news, I know you said that you were going to go directly into another cycle, but please find a little time to nurture yourself!! Sending you loads of love too. 

Molly6 - Hope your 2WW is ticking along and you are not getting too many twinges to worry about. Lots of positive thoughts my sweets!

Corrina - So nice to see you posting again and what an amazing offer from your friend. Congrats on solving the mystery on 'Kody does not sleep', poor little mite probably got the fright of his life waking each night like that    

Smudge - Glad basting went well, hope you are able to relax over the next two weeks!

Kath - Did you got on top of that ironing? it never ends does it. You have to give me some tips on NY, I have a three day stop off there. Looking forward to doing an Audrey Heburn through the Tiffany's window!

Bubba - Hi sweets, how's the Met treating you? 

Hope you lovies all have a great Wednesday. Hump day, half way to the weekend. 

Take care
M x


----------



## Pri769 (Mar 15, 2006)

Hi all

Molly - Not long to go honey, weekend will be here soon - if u can wait that long    I was naughty and tested a day early...  I know what u mean about the twinges, you keep trying to analyse each one..  Hang in there hun            

Sweetpea - Once again sorry to her about the spotting..  Its good that if you need to you can have another go straight away - I had to wait a month or 2 in between which was a real pain as I just wanted to get on with it...

Kath - Thank you honey - How was NY ?

Smudge -   on your  

Misky - Thank you sweetie, I dont think I can leave this thread as I have been here for so long.. so I will hang around a while longer if its ok with everyone..  How are you ?  

Pri..xx


----------



## JoJoSa3 (Sep 23, 2006)

Haven't posted for a while, but I have tried to keep up with all the postings.  Sweetpea & Claudia, I was sorry to see your postings, hope you are both OK?

Hello to everyone else, I will try to catch up properly soon.  DH is practically surgically attached to our PC, so I log on when I can prize him off, or I snatch half an hour at lunchtime to read up on everyone's news.

Things OK with me - well, as much as possible during the  .  It's so confusing - af symptoms, early pg symptoms, and cyclogest side effects all virtually identical.  Halfway through my  , feeling miserable today cos I feel like af is coming.  But I'm hoping its the cyclogest playing tricks on me.

Love and luck  to all,

JoJo


----------



## Sweet Pea (Mar 13, 2006)

Hi girls just a quicky

AF ARRIVED THIS MORNING AS EXPECTED  

Been for my baseline scan, everything was ok so can start round 4 right away.
Start clomid tomorrow.

Sorry not staying on tonight and sorry no personals but I've felt like pants (understatement!) all day and I really need to get into a nice hot shower then to bed.

Hope you are all well  

Luv and  
Sweetpea xxx


----------



## misky (Jan 30, 2006)

Hi ladies, 

Sweetpea - So sorry to read your post. But it sounds like you have a plan. Look after yourself sweets and do what you need to do to feel OK. We are here to listen and support   !! 

Pri - Please stick around. I for one, want to know how things are going, like Sam does. And she will be away to met those two (not so) little people of hers soon. 

Jojo - sending you loads of      . It is mean that the symptoms/side effects are all so similar. Fingers crossed for you sweets.

Take care all
M x


----------



## emma-pp (Mar 4, 2005)

Sweetpea honey I am so sorry    I am thinking of you - 

Hello to everyone else  

Love Emma xx


----------



## Pri769 (Mar 15, 2006)

Sorry Sweetpea  -   with this cycle


----------



## going it alone (Feb 11, 2006)

Hi all

Sorry I haven't been posting, had a rubbish couple of days. Bubs are geting huge and it's geting tough. Had Mon, Tues and today off work and feeling better. Struggling with breathing and heart a little. Will go into work tomorrow, have half term off and see how it goes as only have another week officially at work. Will probably finish after half term, a week earlier than orig planned. As a friend, quite strongly, and correctly, pointed out last night, it's better to finish earlier than have nothing to finish for. She was already preaching to the converted so it wasn't being as tough as it might sound.

Will catch up with personals soon, I promise.

Love to all

Sam xx


----------



## Molly6 (May 2, 2005)

Hello all 


Just a few quickies.........been away from home working - and probably should stop to talk to dh!!  

Sam - Sounds like you definitely need to finish soon!  It must be so hard work - and trying to fit work in too.  If you can finish work early that would be wonderful and will make sure that you are as relaxed as you can be before the big event!!

Pri you have to stick around - all of us are I'm sure intrigued to hear the ongoing developments and hear about what we will hopefully be going through soon!!  

Sweatpea - am really sorry .  Good news about going into next one straight away.  Everyone is different - some want a break, some want to carry straight on. I'm like you and feel much better about going into another cycle.  Wonder how long we can keep on doing it for though  

Still managing to stay away from the pee sticks.  Was very tempted tonight......but voices in my head are shouting 'far too early ......dont be silly  '!!! But I may do one tomorrow or Saturday before friends come to stay with us for the weekend. Opted not to take cyclogest this time round - dont know if good or bad......but as least it means that the tingly boobs may be for real??!?!?!? But the damn things keep on stopping and starting.....so unreliable! 

Hopefully back with good news soon .....or maybe in need of some virtual hugs.

Lots of           for everyone on the 2ww.

Take care

Molly xxxxx


----------



## Po (Apr 4, 2006)

Hello Everyone,
I've just spent the last half hour reading through all the posts and getting up to speed since I was last on. I've missed you all and wow so much happens.

Pri - I can't tell you how good it was to hear your news, it's so exciting. Please stay and give us your news. It's lovely hearing how things work out for the BFPs and gives so much hope. Wishing you lots of good health.

Sweatpea - I'm sorry. It's crap but like me it's onwards and upwards. Good luck for this time round.

Jojo - hi, your news gave me a laugh. Are these men not just hilarious. You were dead sweet to your hubbie but tell him to try lying there legs akimbo getting poked and prodded every five mins!!!! Hmmmmmm.

Sorry I've not been on recently but we're on holiday (Isle of Skye - my home from home). Just a quick update about me: well period did arrive night after testing (9th Oct). I guess I just wasn't prepared for how my body might react to everything especially when they told me my cycle should be the same as usual however one thing about all this is you sure do live and learn!!!
Anyway, as hoped we went straight on to round 2 hence we had to interupt our hols to come home for a couple of days. Had day 10 scan yesterday and almost a wobbly moment - 3 big follicles 3 (20, 2, 26) and another coming up the rear at 15. But bless him, consultant agreed we could go ahead and so trigger last night and back to Glasgow tomorrow morning for insemination. Then we're heading back up the road to finish our holiday, which will be just the tonic for the first half of the 2ww. This time I'm really going to try to chill and go with the flow. I'm just away now for a massage - bliss. Hubbie's birthday today - cooking 2 lovely fillet steaks - mmmm!!

Every best wish to everyone I've not mentioned. Think I'll come on again later tonight if anyone fancies a wee natter.
Lots of love
Po. xx xx xx


----------



## Molly6 (May 2, 2005)

Bl**dy hell Po!!!  Cannot believe how many follicles and at such great sizes!!!!   

You'll have to tell us your secrets this time round!

Hope all goes well for you  with insemination.  Enjoy tonight and make the most of Skye   

Molly xxx


----------



## Po (Apr 4, 2006)

Hi Molly,
I know, I was a bit gobsmacked myself. And here's me an 'oldie'!! I've been on what I understand is quite a low dose of drugs, 'just to help me along' - 5 days on 50mgs clomid plus Gonal F days 5, 7, 9. Last time I had 2 follicles, 1 each side and I was dead chuffed at that. Think they're going to take me off the clomid now but I'll see what they say tomorrow. I've really have not been doing anything else that I think has made a difference. Last time did the brazil nuts and pineapple juice but was beginning to sicken myself but that's only supposed to help along a nice thick lining? I have been taking a daily zinc suppl. which is supposed to help healthy eggs - who knows, maybe just a fluke this time??
Anyway, here's hoping for success this time - next the 2ww.
Take care.
Po.


----------



## janie77 (Jun 3, 2006)

Hello Girls

I am new to this thread and wondered if I could join you?  I am due to have my first IUI next cycle and am still trying to get my head around it.  We initially hadn't planned on IUI and were going to go for IVF in the New Year, but at our consultant apt on Tuesday he suggested that we give it a go, which I'm actually pleased about as I thought he had ruled it out for us.  All the info arrived today about my drugs, I am having the short protocol (not sure what this means) and I will be on 75IU Menopur injections, then one Pregnyl injection and 400mg Cycolgest are these pessaries?.  I am also on 1700mg Metformin as I have PCOS.

Any help and advice would be much appreciated.

Good luck and    to everyone

Jane xx


----------



## Magpie (May 19, 2005)

Morning all,

Sam, it sounds like it's a good idea to finish work early, put your feet up for a couple of weeks.

Molly, how are you getting on? When will you test?    

Jojo, I hope your 2ww is going ok, not too long too go now    

Po, great size follies! I hope basting went well   Enjoy the rest of your holiday.

Welcome Jane! Great to see you here hunny. Not long to go now until your IUI! Cyclogest are pessaries, you get used to them, they give you a bit of bloating and a windy , just what you and I need on top of the Met! Option is divided on whether to use the pessaries in the front or in the rear, so to speak,  it is totally personal opinion!

Liz
x

Also, is there anyone out there that is going to be basted in the next 10 days?


----------



## going it alone (Feb 11, 2006)

Po - hope basting went well. Well done on the monster follies.

Jane - Big welcome. I was only on Clomid so don't know much about the other drugs - sorry.

When is everyone else testing - I'm losing the plot somewhat at the mo.

Thanks for you concerns. Have a week off for half term now and boss spoke to me yesterday and said that myself and the other pg lady can work from home now if we want, if not we can go in as and when we want. That way if we need a sleep we can!! He also said that although I was due to finish in two weeks and the other one was due to finish in three weeks, if I wanted to I could extend my date by a week if I can cope with working from home. That would really help me financially so will give it a try.
Big Hello to all Ive missed

Love and hugs

Sam xx


----------



## smudge72 (Oct 9, 2006)

Hi

I'm testing on the 29th. Have almost made it to the halfway mark and was doing ok (psychologically) and then had some spotting this morning which has sent me into a bit of tiz. Did the obvious thing and have taken it out on my DP... who hasn't spoken to me for 2 hours and is now glued to the cricket!

Trying to keep calm (and rationale)

Smudge


----------



## caz nox (Mar 9, 2005)

Hi girls, 

I am kinda newbie. I have had one start at IUI which they cancelled as they found blood in my uterus, so I am now on my period and hope to start injecting on Monday. 

As you can see we have had a bit of a rough ride this year. My son was born perfect, beautiful and big but sleeping as I got sick. What I got was 1 in 14000 and normally the mother and child dies but I was lucky and my son saved my life. It will not happen to me again and I will be watched very carefully as all the doctors I met have never seen it before so I know I will be looked after much better. The condition only happens in pregnancy and I so wished it was in the pregnancy books as every other blimmin illness is in there apart from this one. If I had known about it I know my son would be here with us. It is all the what if's and the why's! 

Hubby and I are desperate to try again and cannot wait to carry a bro or sis for Oscar. We were lucky enough to get a BFP first medicated IUI so we are hoping it will happen again for us first time. 

I am on maternity leave at the moment and going out of my head so I decided to go back to work on the 6th Nov which hopefully is the week I will be basted. 

So, I will be on here regulary chatting to all your girlies. 

Take care all - I am off to watch the X factor  

Carrie

XX


----------



## smudge72 (Oct 9, 2006)

Hi Carrie

Really sorry to hear about the year you've had. Just read your diary entry and hope you get some good news at the hospital tomorrow.

Take care 

Smudgex


----------



## cruelladeville (Mar 13, 2006)

Very quiet on here....maybe everyone's turned into little squirrels and gone into hibernation?

Hi Caz and Jane and good luck with your treatments.

Molly - have been thinking of you and wondering what your news is?  I hope it's good.....?

Sweet Pea - I'm glad you're straight back into it....I, personally think that's the best way to forget and to look ahead.

I have started AF today (day 33-exactly the same as the last natural AF after IUI) but was still kind of hoping that it may have miraculously worked this month (what an   am I).  When the hell am I going to get it through my thick skull that I'm not that lucky-that only happens to other people and not me!

Hi to Misky, Tracey, Magpie, Kizzy, Smudge, Po, JoJo, Em, Emma, Pri, Helly and ALL the others.


----------



## emma-pp (Mar 4, 2005)

Hi Everyone  

Lotusflower I know I am going to be the same as you this month honey - it is natural thoughts that it might happen naturally - so I am sorry and thinking of you.....   

Wow Po that is some impressive follies - enjoy the rest of your holiday

Hi to everyone else and welcome to the newbies

Hugs Emma xx


----------



## Molly6 (May 2, 2005)

Lotusflower - sorry about the result.  Life is not fair is it. 

After a +ve over the weekend, followed by a -ve and then AF today, its over for me this month too.  Now have to wait for some more tests and cant start again for another 6-8 weeks - don't have normal AFs so have to take norethisterone in a months time.  More gutted about having to wait for so long before starting again.  Sure there mus be an up side to having to wait - just to find one or invent one!! 

We need some goodluck  - all the luck in the world to the rest of you on 2ww and treatments  

Molly x


----------



## Po (Apr 4, 2006)

Hi Folks,
Have managed to leave hubbie back at cottage and nipped into town under pretext of needing petrol. Really though I wanted to come and see what's been happening - sneaky!!! Also just wanted a bit of time to look round shops, which he tolerates but does not enjoy that much. He wanted a wee long lie anyway - bless.
Hi Janie - welcome to you.
Sam - sounds like good compromise for work. Good to hear that some bosses can be flexible and a bit more imaginative about how to support. Take it easy.
Hiya Carrie - what an ordeal. All the best for your next try.
Lotusflower - your not daft for hoping. God knows where we'd be if we didn't have some hope - nothing wrong with that at all. Even though my hubbie has  no sperm i.e. NONE, NADDA...... I still sometimes hope for a miracle although to be honest I'm finding all this does play havoc with the old sex life anyway. On the 2ww I'm too scared - would love to know how everyone else copes with this aspect?

Well everything went fine on Saturday. Cervix behaved and no problems this time!!!
Now on day 3 of 2ww. Due to test 6th Nov. What about everyone else?
Enjoying our holiday - definately a welcome distraction. Home on Sat. and if I can I'll try to log on again before then.
Take care one and all.
Love Po xx xx


----------



## sallyanne1 (Oct 23, 2006)

Hi everyone hope i can join in here please. Me and dh have just had our 2nd IUI on friday and im now in my 2ww. Didnt go great as dh sperm was only 0.55 and they only go ahead with it 0.5 and above so he only just made it. I only have 1 tube due to an ectopic so we are a right miss match. We do have 1 dd which we conceived with IUI 3 years ago ( first time too and she will be 3 on the 29th oct) so i guess im a little hopeful that it will work this time. Just not sure when to test? im normally 29 days but last month on clomid i went 30. if i am the normal 29 days af is due on the 2nd nov but i had my hcg shot on cd15 which means that i ov'd cd16/17 so does this mean af could be late anyway? Come on 2weeks pass quickly pleaseeeee. ((())) and baby duat to all 
Luv Sally


----------



## Ginger Nut (Feb 15, 2006)

Hello girls,

Another newbie here so I hope it's OK to just join in. Kj advised me of this thread. My name's Sarah, I have posted a couple of times on ff, on the welcome board and on the IUI beginners guide. Have spent a lot of time reading through all your experiences so thought it was about time I maybe joined in.  

I'm 35, dh 37  and we have unexplained infertility, although I have mild endo and on the day of my lap and dye a blocked tube was discovered which my current Consultant thinks may have just been a contraction .

I was taken off clomid half way through my fifth cycle due to visual problems back in March. 
We're lucky enough to have good eggs and good sperm, although I only produced 1 large follie of 17mm this month, the   was happy for me to go ahead with the IUI. I was on Menogon injections every other day for 8 days and today I have had my first IUI.

I have mild abdominal pain at the moment - is that normal? Have spent the afternoon in bed as although you are generally told to carry on as normal, I didn't fancy going into the office but to chill at home, so dh took the day off too and has been my 'slave' for the day. . Bless him, no to be fair we just decided to do this together and as we lead such hectic lives normally, a day at home would be well deserved.

On that note, does anyone carry on exercising after IUI? I teach aerobics/yoga evenings and weekends but have got all my classes covered until Thursday to give me a bit of a rest and wondered what everyone else does?

So, now I know what it feels like to be on the   even if I am only 5 hours in!

Really glad I have discovered ff as as much as the Dr's and nurses who I deal with are all lovely, they don't have time for all the questions that I want to ask regarding every feeling, pain and symptom.

Hoping this message finds you all well and fingers crossed for everyone.

Love Sarah xxx


----------



## Pri769 (Mar 15, 2006)

Hi 

So many newbies -   and welcome to you all
Molly - So sorry about BFN hun       

 to all the   basters and inbetweenies...

Pri..xx


----------



## Candy (Mar 8, 2004)

Added TTC to thread name so people know where to post


----------



## Sweet Pea (Mar 13, 2006)

Hello girls

Just a quicky again...I will do some personals tomorrow.

Well on day 7 now, have taken all my Clomid and had my 2nd jab this morning.

So far this has been the worst I have felt with tx.

For the past couple of days I have had bad headaches, tiredness and basically feel like pants  

Yesterday when I got home from work I went to bed for a few hours, got up for some dinner, had a shower and then back to bed.

I just cant shake it  

DH has been wonderful!!!  He has not let me do anything, gave me LOADS of luv and cuddles and when I got home from work today there was a beautiful posy of flowers waiting for me from him.... just to cheer me up!

I love him so much!  


Anyway I hope you are all well
Speak to you tomorrow.............


Luv and  
Sweetpea xxx


----------



## HellyS (Nov 3, 2005)

Good morning ladies,
Sorry I haven't been posting, but our PC at home is broken (I have been reading though but its a bit difficult to type when you are lying on the living room floor with a keyboard that doesn't have a lead long enough to take up to sitting height!!) Anyway, I'm back at work so thought I would do a quick update...

Sweetpea - sorry that you aren't feeling too great - good news that DH is looking after you well though  

Sam - How are your last couple of weeks going? Bet you are getting v. excited now  

Po - How is/was Skye - not sure when you get back - hope the 2ww is going ok  

Smudge - not long now.....  

Carrie - so sorry to hear about the year you have had - lets hope that this one is so much better  

Lotusflower - sorry to hear of your negative result - its really pants this IF lark  

Welcome to Sarah and Sallyanne - hope your 2ww's are going ok  

Molly - sorry to hear your bad news  

Hello to Misky, Emmapp, Pri, Liz, janie, Kizzy (how you doing?) and everyone else - there is so many people now its hard to keep up!

Well, I'm on day 12 of the 2ww today but not feeling too positive.  Have had really bad cramps (even woke me up last night) so I'm just waiting for the inevitable really.  Hopefully can get straight onto our last IUI once AF arrives though.

Love, luck and   to you all
Helly
xxx


----------



## Tcardy (Nov 4, 2005)

Hey helly

like you i am also on day 12 of 2ww, i had ivf 

    for you hun

Tracey


----------



## JoJoSa3 (Sep 23, 2006)

Sorry I've not been on for a bit, have had quite a hectic few days. Have just been reading all the messages up to date so I am _trying_ to keep up!

Po - I've found that keeping my 2ww diary has really helped, it's like therapy, but with no-one to ask questions and make you think too much!

Pri- how are things with you?

Welcome to Sally and Sarah, and a big hello to Sweetpea, lotusflower, misky, tracey (just seen your post while typing this, hope you are OK     ), magpie, kizzy, smudge, Emma, Em and Helly (just seen your post while I was typing this, sending you lots of  ) - sorry if I've missed anyone - hope you are all OK?

I'm finding the last week of my 2ww easier, as my sister, brother in law and 5 kids arrived at the weekend for half term. My sis dropped a bombshell - she's been having some tests and her consultant has said there is a strong possibility she has overian cancer. She won't tell her husband, they only got married last year, and he lost his first wife to breast cancer 7 years ago. My sister is Stepmum to his 3 kids, and she's terrified that they are going to have to go through a parents illness again, and she's also worried about her 2 girls. It's certainly taken my mind off my 2ww wait, I can tell you.

When I do think about my , at this stage (I'm testing tomorrow), I can realy understand why others get tempted to test earlier. I would just _love _ to know. My stomach flips every time I think about it. I'm going to do the test first thing, and then let my DH read the result as I've decided I can't look.

Love and light to all,
JoJo


----------



## Pri769 (Mar 15, 2006)

Jojo - That is awful about your sister    Dont know what to say....
 for tomorrow - will be thinking of you 

Helly and Tracey - Not long to go at all.... Keeping it all crossed for both of you too 

Sending all three of you lot of positive vibes              

Sweetpea, sorry hun you're feeling a bit down at the moment and so glad that DH is being a star - sending u some bubbles to cheer u up        

Hope everyone else is OK...  

I'm ok - just the sickness in the morning is not very nice when Im trying to drag myself into work.. Have had it three days in a row now... But I know its for a good cause    Cant wait for u guys to join us..

Pri...xx


----------



## sallyanne1 (Oct 23, 2006)

Morning ladies, I need a bit of advise please if you can.
Does onyone know if the hcg shot you have before IUI can give you preg symptoms I had my shot on thursday but over past couple of days i have had my ezcema come up. I only ever get ezcmea round my nose and on my legs when im pregnant. Im not getting my hopes up because i know that the drug is the same hormone as when hyou are pregnat so i was wondering if that is what it is? Although i would have thought that it would have come up before mon/tues. Oh well only just over a week before i find out for sure.
((())) to all
Luv Sally x x


----------



## going it alone (Feb 11, 2006)

Sally - sorry I don't know the answer about the trigger jab. I thought it was an LH jab which isn't a pregnancy hormone, but don't quote me on that. You could post os the ask a nurse section.

JoJo - So sorry about your sister's news. I hope her tests come back as favourable as possible.

Helly - Don't give up yet. I had such PMT symptoms and ended up with a BFP and twins.

Will be thinking of you all as you test over the next day or two - JoJo, Tracey, Helly and others I've rufdely missed.

Sweetpea - hope you're feeling better

Will catch up on more personals soon I promise

Love Sam xx


----------



## Magpie (May 19, 2005)

Hello and welcome to all the newbies!

I have been in for my scan today and I have responded well again. I have one follie on the left that is 24mm and one on the right that is 16mm, with a couple coming up behind. My lining is 8mm, so it's all go, go, go! I will be basted on Saturday morning - hurrah!

Hi to everyone at whatever stage your are at &     to all on their 2ww.

Liz
x


----------



## Molly6 (May 2, 2005)

Hi Everyone  

Have been reading but not much to post really!

Good luck to the  'ers....lets have some good news soon. 

Fab news on the follies Liz!  Will the one at 24 hold out until basting or will it pop?

I'm having some time off treatments for a few weeks but will be reading ...and adding is anything is going on!

Take care 
Molly xxxx


----------



## Molly6 (May 2, 2005)

Forgot to say Sally........yes the pregnyl injection is the pregnancy hormone HCG.  A 5000 injection normally lasts in your system for 5 days which is why you shouldn't test too soon - some people have a 10,000 jab which obviously lasts for longer.

But still could be good news    

Molly


----------



## Magpie (May 19, 2005)

I'm not sure Molly, but cons seems to think so. But the others are on their way up, so I don't think he is concerned either way, as he decided Saturday instead of Friday. So we'll see.

Liz
x


----------



## Molly6 (May 2, 2005)

Brilliant!!! They sound like good sizes anyway!

Make sure that you look after yourself!  

Molly x


----------



## sallyanne1 (Oct 23, 2006)

HI Liz love the chickens i have chickens as well. Yours look very cute least i know where to come for advise on them lol
Luv sally x x


----------



## Holly C (Sep 22, 2004)

New home this way ladies >>>>>

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=72164.0

Special  to Liz!!! Thinking of you loads sweetpea and loads of ^babydust^ for Saturday and of course         

H xxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------

